# Things in video games that annoy the @#%$ out of you.



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

Escort missions.  Keeping some stupid, suicidal weakling safe from a huge gang of Uzi-wielding gangbangers = FAIL.
Ratchet's ears - there's no earholes, the auricles aren't "cupped" like ears should be. (Yes, I devoted a gripe to Ratchet's ears. So what? They annoy me.)
Level grinding.  In single-player AND online games.  Only so much grinding I can take.
Resource gathering/crafting.  From Ultima Online to Age of Conan, this has got to be one of the most absurd ways to waste time in a game EVER.
Checkpoint save systems.
"Love story" subplots/sidequests/etc.
Other people - the best and worst part of a multiplayer game at the same time.
"I WIN" spells, attacks, guns, abilities etc. - overpowered to the point that having it in your possession/repertoire more or less guarantees a win.
Omniscient NPCs.
Invisible world borders.
Clipping bugs.
Aaaand... sequelitis.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Escort missions.  Keeping some stupid, suicidal weakling safe from a huge gang of Uzi-wielding gangbangers = FAIL.
> Checkpoint save systems.



I agree with the escort missions (especially "Control Room" on GoldenEye). Very annoying to try to keep the guy/girl alive to the end of the mission.

As for checkpoints, agree there too. I tried playing "Legend of Dragoon" on the PS1, but quit due to the (lack of) save spots. At least 45 minutes at one point between being able to save.


----------



## Khato (Jul 26, 2008)

Brown filter. And BLOOOOOM

Add moar lens flaer for moar raelism.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 26, 2008)

Protection Missions when im lvl 30 and the person im protecting is freakin lvl 10 and the only way to get through is to kill the people when the idiot attacks them too when they are just as bad*** as me!(FFTA, "For a friend" if i recall, where you have to beat these monsters while guarding a really weak summoner and if you dont have a character with high speed, the match is over before you get to even move.)
Freakin missions like this that make me want to hit the maker.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Protection Missions when im lvl 30 and the person im protecting is freakin lvl 10 and the only way to get through is to kill the people when the idiot attacks them too when they are just as bad*** as me!(FFTA, "For a friend" if i recall, where you have to beat these monsters while guarding a really weak summoner and if you dont have a character with high speed, the match is over before you get to even move.)
> Freakin missions like this that make me want to hit the maker.



I hate that in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (especially when you're still weaker than the monsters in the dungeon, and you run into a "Monster House" and get creamed before you can react.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

Freaking one hit kill attacks, even if you're over lvl 100.
Perfect aim enemies with weapons that will kill you with one hit, in packs over 3 ppl.
Random quick time events (or press X button to not get horribly horribly RAPED events) when you least expect it, in a game that doesn't even mention it has them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Ratchet's ears - there's no earholes, the auricles aren't "cupped" like ears should be. (Yes, I devoted a gripe to Ratchet's ears. So what? They annoy me.)


OMG! Me too! Though it was suggested by others that they might be covered in "teh fuzz," or "maybe there is a slit in the bottom of the ears." 

The thing in video games that annoy me are unresolved endings. What now? I have to waist more money on the next game because you just hyped me up with anticipation. Now I am a fan. Which now I spend every min. online digging for news on your next game and I can't just leave!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

Immature players in online games, grow the fuck up or quit bitching when I frag you twice in a row after you spawn kill me 5 times.


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 26, 2008)

Overusage of Cutscenes and dialog for games with bad storylines. Most JRPGS of the modern age are guilty of it though not all. If it's a good story like Psychonauts there worth watching!


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Unlockables that the game advertises to you since the earliest trailers, but still forces you to unlock. Like sonic and snake from Brawl.

Also players that leave online games just because they are losing (mario kart DS)
Psychonauts FTW


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 26, 2008)

once a video game annoyed the crap out of me because the interior of the dist ring got a bit cracked and i told my bro not to play it... he did not listen because he is a freakin idiot... so i spent the next several days picking out the pieces of exploded disk out of my xbox 360... but it make a full recovery, so yea most annoyed (indirectly) at a video game.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2008)

Bad computer AI, especially when the computers are on your team and start fucking up your shit.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 26, 2008)

I had when NPC's get stuck on a corner while following you..

Also when sequels come out that are so horrible, I just keep playing the previous one.

Games that still incorporate "Loading..." screens when hitting the edge of an area.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 26, 2008)

Focusing on graphics instead of gameplay. I'd rather have a game that looks like shit and plays great than a game that looks great and plays like shit.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Focusing on graphics instead of gameplay. I'd rather have a game that looks like shit and plays great than a game that looks great and plays like shit.


 
Amen brutha. I play nintendo for that very reason.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 27, 2008)

MMO GRINDING!!!

When will they ever make an mmo that ISNT centered around the same damn standing around taking turns to hit eachother combat thats sole purpose is to pad out the game, because it's not actually fun.

I've had 3 ideas for mmos, all better than the crap I see on the market today.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out champions Online mate, it is supposed to be quite action packed. COming soon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 27, 2008)

Dying and having to go find your body to not lose items.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 27, 2008)

Things that annoy me

In FPSs not being able to carry a pistol and two long guns. It makes it seem like your character has OCD for the number two and refuses to acknowlegde that the holster on his hip (CoD4) is used to carry a pistol. This bugs the ever living shit out of me.

Pistols being more powerful then long guns (BLACK, CoD2, most other games) pistols are close range offensive weapons with generally low muzzle velocity and do not yaw inside flesh like a rifle round does. However in games like BLACK a Glock 17 (a 9x19mm pistol) can spell doom with one round for an enemy that eats about twenty rounds from an AK47 (7.62x39mm). This bugs me because it doesn't make a damned bit of sense.

Utter lack of explainations for anything in game (Turning Point: Fall of Liberty) nothing grinds my balls like just being teleported into a senerio with no explaination of why. This is made especially frustrating when you have to check your pause menu to know what the fuck you're there to do.

Sending me against an army alone (almost every FPS and fighting game on the market). This annoys me because I fell in love with being able to lead a basic roit in Freedom Fighters and it distracted the enemy from shooting ME. 

Nearly unkillable enemies (BLACK, Medal of Honor: Airbourn) yeah, BLACK crowns this with enemies eating upwards of 200 rounds from a light machinegun before breathing their last. MOH: Airbourn had those gasmask mini-gun weilders who had might as well have been early model Terminators.

Enemies who throw percision grenades prolifically. Nothing boils my blood like watching THIRTY gernades decending from the sky onto my position, and a game has no better "FUCK YOU" skill aside from instantly teleporting you outside of the gamespace and dropping you for eternity AND giving you a checkpoint while doing so.

Supporting AI that is so bad I think a penguin programmed it. See Halo 3 whenever an AI is driving something or just watch one of your allies run into a wall for an hour in most other game.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 27, 2008)

Backtracking fetch-quests.

OH MY GOD.

This does not apply to Metroid... usually.


----------



## Magica (Jul 27, 2008)

Sometimes random battles, especially when you're impatiently trying to get to your next destination, whether it be to go further in the storyline or to get more healers because half of your party is dead. I can use Thousand Arms for an example.

*step* Random battle *two steps* random battle *step* random battle *five steps* random battle.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 27, 2008)

Unk Won said:


> Overusage of Cutscenes and dialog for games with bad storylines. Most JRPGS of the modern age are guilty of it though not all. If it's a good story like Psychonauts there worth watching!


 
Sounds like the KH series to me.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Focusing on graphics instead of gameplay. I'd rather have a game that looks like shit and plays great than a game that looks great and plays like shit.


 
Back when the PS2 was rising high in popularity, people would praise it because it "has better graphics."

That was the *only* thing I heard good about the PS2 at the school. Everytime I would bring up the Game Cube, they would berate that and say "the PS2 has better graphics!"

I tried the PS2 and I can easily say that I regret selling my old Game Cube for a PS2, even if it is our only DVD player, currently.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 27, 2008)

Any FPS game where the AI have effing 10+ grenades while you can only carry 2 or 3.
Stupid AI- "I told you go south not NORTH straight into enemy territory you stupid medic"
File is corrupted-MOTHER EFFING DAMN IT, I JUST GOT THE RARE WEAPON


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That was the *only* thing I heard good about the PS2 at the school. Everytime I would bring up the Game Cube, they would berate that and say "the PS2 has better graphics!"



Metal Gear Solid syndrome probably, cause who gives a shit how a game plays when you only get to play it for five minutes before a half hour cutscene?

EDIT: Oh yeah, what REALLY pisses me off is when I have to hunt for a rare item for hours on end to advance the plotline OR buy an item that is so inexcusably expensive that even if it's 10 hours into the game and you have MILLIONS of whatever currency is used, you STILL need to make money... again just to continue the storyline.


----------



## SzornR'90 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ditto to the shitty graphics for good game-play... I have nothing but Nintendo. (Duck Hunt still rules!!!)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 27, 2008)

Escort Missions;
Protect the Idiot/Base until backup arrives missions;
Yeah, that's nice and all, but you need to collect all 123124324235 shiny objects to get the good ending;
Immovable Elder Scrolls NPCs that refuse to move;
"Our Princess is in another castle"


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

"oh hey, you need to sneak into this place... too bad there's only ONE PIXEL on the screen where you won't be caught.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> "oh hey, you need to sneak into this place... too bad there's only ONE PIXEL on the screen where you won't be caught.



And you know you've been caught when about 100 guys simmultaniously open fire and throw gernades at you? Yeah, I LOVE those parts so much especially the 100th attempt at it. 

Do you know what makes those even more enjoyable? When the game gives you team retard to follow you into the base and all the AI wants to do is charge the searchlights and enemies? Yeah, that makes the game FUN and then just as two final kicks to the nuts you start off with a pistol and the enemies infinitly spawn in.

Yeah these parts don't make me loath a game at ALL!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

Massively epic difficulty levels, sure it can be a bit of a "fun challenge" (read masochistically impossible to beat games) to play games like... "soyoban action" or "I wanna be the guy" But when you're ploped into the middle of a battleground surrounded by indistinguishable blobs of enemy equipped with the equivalent of railguns on crack and all you have is the standard issue peashooter and a bright neon skittle color uniform in the sea of brown that practically every game takes place in anymore...

Yeah that's a step or two past "difficult" and straight into "more impossible than to get a redneck to apologize for the blue collar comedy group and chuck norris" area...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 27, 2008)

My primary gripe is not really about games. It's about gaming "journalists". There is not a job with more scum and villainy in it. Or rather, whoring out.

Reviews nowadays are less about actually reviewing the games and more about marketing it to the clueless users. For instance, Oblivion. Marketed as the Second Coming of Christ and guaranteed to give free orgasms turned out to be a mediocre hack'n'slash completely disconnected from the other Elder Scrolls series. 

And buying reviews. Remember Gamespot's Kane and Lynch fiasco?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> And you know you've been caught when about 100 guys simmultaniously open fire and throw gernades at you? Yeah, I LOVE those parts so much especially the 100th attempt at it.
> 
> Do you know what makes those even more enjoyable? When the game gives you team retard to follow you into the base and all the AI wants to do is charge the searchlights and enemies? Yeah, that makes the game FUN and then just as two final kicks to the nuts you start off with a pistol and the enemies infinitly spawn in.
> 
> Yeah these parts don't make me loath a game at ALL!



Reminds me of Star Fox 64...supposed to be an ACE TEAM, but all throughout the game, you're saving your teammates' asses...


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Reviews nowadays are less about actually reviewing the games and more about marketing it to the clueless users. For instance, Oblivion. Marketed as the Second Coming of Christ and guaranteed to give free orgasms turned out to be a mediocre hack'n'slash completely disconnected from the other Elder Scrolls series.



HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE!! *inevitable disappointment*

Well, that is the marketers' job, the fault lies more with the devs and publishers IMO... I don't believe most of the crap they try to spoonfeed me in magazines or websites.


(And HOLY CRAP, fancy seeing you here! You still hang around NMA? How's Ratty and Rosh and the rest of the perpetually-disappointed Fallout fanclub?)


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE!! *inevitable disappointment*
> 
> Well, that is the marketers' job, the fault lies more with the devs and publishers IMO... I don't believe most of the crap they try to spoonfeed me in magazines or websites.



True. Then again it's disturbing to see games' sales relying on marketing rather than their quality...



> (And HOLY CRAP, fancy seeing you here! You still hang around NMA? How's Ratty and Rosh and the rest of the perpetually-disappointed Fallout fanclub?)



Ratty's on a leave of absence, Rosh focused on his own project (and has the last laugh, since his predictions about FO3 are correct) and we're not perpetually-disappointed. That's the face media and the ignorant try to pin on us. We're just skeptical, a quality apparently rare nowadays, replaced by HYPE(tm) receptacles...

Drop by, we don't ban intelligent people.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

Navi


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Navi



"HEY! LISTEN! HEY! LISTEN!"


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "HEY! LISTEN! HEY! LISTEN!"


I saw a drawing of Link in an insane asylum wearing a straitjacket and repeating "Hey, listen!" over and over.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 27, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I saw a drawing of Link in an insane asylum wearing a straitjacket and repeating "Hey, listen!" over and over.









This be it? =3


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Freaking one hit kill attacks, even if you're over lvl 100.
> Perfect aim enemies with weapons that will kill you with one hit, in packs over 3 ppl.
> Random quick time events (or press X button to not get horribly horribly RAPED events) when you least expect it, in a game that doesn't even mention it has them.



Quick Time events can be fun though 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uZX60akANU


----------



## Kajet (Jul 27, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Quick Time events can be fun though
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uZX60akANU



LOL looks like he was hit by a flyswatter or something.

Oh, and what really makes me mad is when everyone and their grandma suggests a game but it's been out forever so you can't find it anywhere and you know they're not reprinting or reusing the game at all but if you download it you're still a thief...


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 27, 2008)

Bad Console to PC ports, and vice versa.

The fanbois that come with every over-rated game, especially the Halo fanbois. God they get on my nerves.

"Protect a weak-ass NPS who can't fight for shit against a bazillion enemies" Hated that in God of War and I hate it in God of War 2. (which are both great games otherwise though)

Mandatory racing missions where you're stuck with a car that can't turn for shit. GTA SA is guilty of this.


----------



## AnthroStick (Jul 27, 2008)

Dying over and over again by the same bad guy on the same level and in PvP People quit and screw around.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 27, 2008)

*My List Thus Far*



> Things in Video Games that annoy the $%#@ out of you


 
Here's the list thus far;

      Single Player Annoyances


Good Dialogue -- That's read from an actor with no enthusiasm.
Poor Epilogues -- Introducing a game with excitement, ending it in dispair.
Poor Combat Controls -- GTA IV ... "dah! I'm from the Eastern bloc, *SWING* Dah!"
Bad Character Upstage -- Chris SCREAMS while Joe talks.
POOF! Technology -- Technology that has no plot or historical backing.
Weapons -- That make little to no sense. Hai Guy's!
War -- That developers fundementally lack an understanding of.
Lack of Innovation -- Using this, using that. Using NOT!
Lack of Interaction -- But I see's a lightswitch thar ><
Lack of Believability -- Unsettlingly bullshit stuff.
Military Methodology -- Nah, its alright; just drop him off in the middle of their Command Center.
Stereotypical Enemies -- All to nail that 30 seconds of fun!
Stereotypical Bosses -- Big thing. On treads. With Guns. Ooo, baby!
Social and Political Fillibusters -- Get it Real, or spare us the Propaganda.
Customization -- Lack there of?
Environment -- If you put it there, I want to travel.
    Multiplayer Annoyances

Lack of Identity -- Oh hey bob! ... Bob? Oh look! More Bobs!
Lack of Customization -- Yeah, my rifles got a M203; just like everyone elses!
Bad Collision -- One tree doesn't stop me, the other ones a %^$#@#$ TANK TRAP!
Poor Quality Assurance Testing -- i.e, playing the multiplayer, but not fixing it.
Poor Weapons Functionality -- Those QA Guys must've played with one gun only.
Poor Combat Model -- Man with stick > Aircraft Carrier
Poor Vehicle Model -- Oh, well, Tanks have a health meter now! DERHURHUR!
Poor Weapons Ballistics -- .50 Calibre cannot breach a 6inch wall ...
Lack of Interaction -- I want this door blocked and ... crap. Nevermind.
Lack of Clan or Squad Support -- Meet Joe in the lobby. Crap, there is none!
Lack of Clan Identity -- Nobodies. Done. It. Yet.


----------



## Magica (Jul 27, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> And you know you've been caught when about 100 guys simmultaniously open fire and throw gernades at you? Yeah, I LOVE those parts so much especially the 100th attempt at it. !



This reminds me of playing through Ganon's Keep in Wind Waker for the first time, where Link stupidly lost his sword and he has to sneak around in barrels to retrieve it. D:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> This reminds me of playing through Ganon's Keep in Wind Waker for the first time, where Link stupidly lost his sword and he has to sneak around in barrels to retrieve it. D:



And the Moblins catch you...after only seeing the barrel walk for the 50th time. They don't even think "Hey, there was a barrel here a minute ago..."


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 27, 2008)

Intense on Subspace Emmisary--increasing knockback and damage-dealt is not a challenge, it's just frustrating. So I guess I'll say "artificial difficulty".


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

Somehow when you fight bosses your attacks do maybe a third or a fourth of the damage they inflict on you in return. Why can't we do the same damage but make it harder to hit each other?


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 27, 2008)

Japanese Perversions that lead to less custom character parts for males....


Tsk tsk....Soul Calibur IV...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate non-regenerative health bars.
The only reason I played Halo was the fact that if you got shot, you could duck behind a wall, wait a few seconds to heal and then kick more ass.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 27, 2008)

third person shooters in general are unnaceptable to me


----------



## Lukar (Jul 27, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> third person shooters in general are unnaceptable to me



I'm guessing you hate Final Fantasy VII: Dirge of Cerberus? xD


----------



## Dayken (Jul 28, 2008)

I apologize if some of these have been mentioned, I just don't feel like going over every post this late.

Escort missions.
Boss rushes that are part of the normal game and not an extra mode. Megaman is exempt to this rule.
Console games with online play that don't have voice chat. Nintendo, I'm looking right at you.

And now some minor, not -so-legit gripes:
The fact that Morrigan has had the same damn sprite set since 1994.
The fact that Capcom felt that Dead Rising needed to have that "Chop Till You Drop" bit added to the title for the Wii port.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

Pathetic pushover bosses that you kill before you realize it was a boss. or inversely

Super invincible bosses that you've been shooting for half an hour straight without missing and not even a quarter of their health is gone.

"Well I'm stuck for ideas on this game... I KNOW! Let's add zombies! On fire!"

Bland repetitive gameplay found mostly in beat em ups, either cause enemies take forever to kill or there only being one or two combos you can do.

The elevator stage, every game has one and it's a pathetic way to lengthen the game without taking up a lot of memory.

"Hey let's throw in a card game that doesn't help you at all if you beat everyone else in the game."

The same boring assed square mile copy pasta'd to make a huge world... that sucks. Or inversely...

A HUGE FUGGING WORLD that's extremely varied in it's environments, but traveling is as boring as watching paint dry.


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 28, 2008)

Inmature brats spouting ignorance and slurs over chat

Bad AI Ally Escorts who are more adept at stepping in your line of fire then anything

Over use of "Flavor of the month" pop culture humor. It almost never stands the test of time

Stereotypical bad guys.

Focus on Multiplayer instead of a deep and rewarding singleplayer or coop in a series originally meant to be a singleplayer/coop

Survival Horror games that really have nothing to do with survival. Instead you get a buncha of guns and mow down everything that isn't you. Otherwise known as the Resident Evil Genre

Needing keys to open wooden doors. I mean cmon just kick em in.

Bad save points or save system. Sucks to get really far and die or fail then having to start way back because the game doesnt save often enough or you are forced to save manually. Games such as Devil May Cry 3, Dead Rising and Mass Effect.

Playing a shooter and at certain points in the game you suddenly have a stock set of guns instead of what you were carrying prior to a cutscene or loading screen. I want that awesome rifle back.....

Xbox Live Multiplayer Achievements. Even more so for a game that has no MP crowd whatsoever. Keep em fudgin singleplayer so I don't have to go online against Billy Nolife to achieve it.

Games who mistake unfair enemy advantages for challenge. For example, shooters are most often notorious for this. Instead of having smart AI that flanks and covers ect in a way that makes it a challenge, lets make the AI headshot every player in a mile radius the second they exit from any cover. Its even more fustrating when the AI shouldn't of even known you were there.

Dumbing down of PC games for the console crowd.

Wii Party Games.

Advertising in a game

Movies games that suck, which is about 99% of them. Remember that game Goldeneye? Theres a reason its still remembered today and other movie games aren't


I could probably go on foreever


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

Tezztor said:


> Focus on Multiplayer instead of a deep and rewarding singleplayer or coop in a series originally meant to be a singleplayer/coop



I think the polar opposite of that might be Tribes: Vengeance, While some parts just scream multiplayer BS in single player form it's done in a way that it's still an enjoyable single player game.

But yeah, that's the reason UT3 SUCKS, I expected something more like UT2 or DooM 3 where you had an objective outside of "capture so many flags here", "play warfare on this map" or "TDM in this place"


----------



## Madness (Jul 28, 2008)

Bosse's that to make them harder the game designers simply give them an obscene amount of Hp or have them spam the same overwhelmingly powerful moves over and over.

In Tales of the World not being able to interrupt enemies spells but allowing the enemies to be able to disrupt yours.

Poorly designed maps where you can go to areas before the enemies are scripted to attack so they just sit around looking confused while you shoot them.

And finally Love Triangles in games were the person being courted is completely oblivious for a majority of the game, causing the girls/guys after him/her to moan and waste time for about a third of the game


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 28, 2008)

Difficulty in new-gen games: 2 words-TOO EASY


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2008)

Randomly generated maps/dungeons that are confusing as fuck and are missing things like an exit, or change when you leave and come back.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 28, 2008)

The fact that patching and modding STALKER or Oblivion is not optional. On the subject of Oblivion, those gorram multiple personality beggars.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 28, 2008)

Tezztor said:


> Bad AI Ally Escorts who are more adept at stepping in your line of fire then anything
> 
> Movies games that suck, which is about 99% of them. Remember that game Goldeneye? Theres a reason its still remembered today and other movie games aren't



I've had the AI escort step in front of my line of fire several times on PD (when Joanna's brother stepped in front of me when I was trying to shoot enemies while escaping Area 51).


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> gorram



lol

Oh, you.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Getting only 3 grenades on a hard-as-fuck level and non-transferable ammo.
By non-transferable ammo I mean like when you can reload only like 5 times instead of having the leftover bullets from your previous magazine transfer into your "Ammo dump" like in CS:S.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 28, 2008)

Being unable to kill children or hit them in the groin with a sledgehammer.

People familiar with Fallout know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 28, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Being unable to kill children or hit them in the groin with a sledgehammer.
> 
> People familiar with Fallout know what I'm talking about.



Okay, now that's just creepy...


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Jul 28, 2008)

Those NPC's that you can't kill but they follow you around pointing out the most obvious things and complaining with the same line over and over and over again... I swear if I could shoot them I would, But then i'd fail the mission. 

And even worse are the ones that are invincable, You unload a full clip into their head and they just stand there and stare at you... Ticks me off.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Being unable to kill children or hit them in the groin with a sledgehammer.
> 
> People familiar with Fallout know what I'm talking about.



Nothing like basically playing golf with the annoying pickpocketing rugrats.  Best I ever got with a standard sledge in FO2 was a 6-hex slide, the supersledge could blast them well past 20 hexes IIRC.

People are pulling too many punches in general in video games these days, or simply cheapening them by using violence for cheap shock value (GTA San Andreas is my favorite example of this).  If you do something REALLY violent and heinous the game should do a better job of making you feel the part of an "Evil Bastard".  The Childkiller status in FO2, for example - it MEANT something if you killed some little skidmark of a street urchin.  If you became a Slaver, it MEANT something beyond getting cash for rounding up crowds of hapless tribals.  You were an ASSHOLE.  (And you either loved being one or you didn't.) In a game like GTA:SA, there was no such kind of genuine notoriety - and the most heinous acts mattered little, if at all.

(I've been meaning to look into "children" mods for Oblivion and Morrowind, but I never seem to get around to it.  Daggerfall had kids, and IIRC they died just like anyone else died in Daggerfall...)


----------



## DamienFox (Jul 28, 2008)

My princess being in another castle.

...

Seriously now.
-Bonus features/unlockables in one game, and being left out in the sequel (Such as the alternate costumes from Samurai Warriors.)
-Inconcievably expensive equipment, compared to the money gained from battle, for a a measly +1 or +2 to the stat in question. (I'm looking at you, Breath of Fire series!)
-Guilt trips from casual games. ("You haven't visited the town for 3 days! Where were you??" ooor a puppy utterly covered in fleas, dirt, and growling at you.)
-Hidden final bosses. (You spend the first half of the game figuring out who the Big Bad Guy is, spend the second half chasing him down, and when you finally down him, the _real_ villain shows up. Further demerits for those games who have a hidden final boss that wasn't even possibly hinted at.)
-"Story" bosses. (The sort who completely destroy you any time you fight, only for them to die easily as soon as it becomes convenient for the plot line. Sometimes not even by your hand.)

A few not so much about games, but gamers, and only pet peeves, really.
-Those who think one game is another, despite giving them a specific title. (My personal example being when mentioning "Star Ocean: The Second Story" only for them to assume I said "Star Ocean: Til the End of Time.")
-"Hardcore" gamers who complain about the game's length. ("Yeah, this game sucked. It was too short. I beat it in only 15 straight hours of play.")
-Console fanboys who are quick to insult, slow to listen. (I collect consoles, regardless of the company behind them. I don't need to hear why I'm uneducated for wanting to buy <insert console here>.)

And finally, my princess being in another castle. ...oh wait, already said that.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2008)

DamienFox said:


> My princess being in another castle.



http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/334415

What you WISHED you could do to that damn Mushroom Retainer.  It's at the end (of course).


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 29, 2008)

People that beg for tanks (or heal, zeny, item plz )
Pplz n mmos dat tlk liek dis. Srsly, pisses me off.
"Well done, you defeated XXX. Oh, how unfortunate. Looks like YYY has immediately sprung from the shadows! Off you go, then."
Goofy and Donald, KH2. 'Nuff said.
Summons in KH2. Using the Drive meter? What the hell?
Storylines that seem to go "...and then this happened." "Wait, why?" "It just did, damn it!"


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

Games with no sense of humor, especially RPGs. This is why I love Disgaea over Final Fantasy and always will; Disgaea makes me laugh my ass off, Final Fantasy doesn't. 

Also I hate in most JRPGs how you play the unnaturally thin boy/girl-thing with an impossible hairdo with over sized shoes who wants to spread love and drones on and on about friendship or your character is some tragic maliadjusted youth who just angsty. Now I'll admit in Disgaea your character is impossibly thin and has a redicules hairdo but at least he has no other goal aside from being the most evil son of a bitch in history. In most other JRPGs your main characters are all angsty or so full of friendship speaches that I just want to kill them, however since they are just clouds of ones and zeros I just don't play JRPGs, except Disgaea and Disgaea 2. Those are awesome, go get them! DO IT NOW!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 29, 2008)

Dwarf nobles that demand several adamantium items every season. But then, thats why we invented magma showers.


----------



## Zaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

People in MMORPGs/Online Games that can't spell. I mean it's fine to use words like lol or wtf sometimes, but when people start using "l33t" speak to type out sentences, I wanna reach through the internet and slug 'em.


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Side missions
Repetetive side mission
Grinders
Quicktime events
Side missions that decide to interrupt whenever they damn well want too (GTA IV syndrome)
Wacky driving engines (seriously.. if you're not going to get the damn thing right, leave it out)
Too much attention paid to graphics instead of gameplay.
Yet ANOTHER World War Two game?!
The mere existance of the PSP and it's eenie squeenie eye strain o vision.
Other people... (hence my distaste for memorpegers)
Memorpegers that expect you to pay REAL money on a VIRTUAL GAME... this little gimmick makes less sense than the 'adopt a serial killer' fund.
Lots of running around with no action...
Riddles... I'm not meant to be intelligent to play video games...

.::Nintendo DS games::. (OKay I might need a whole section for this)
Faux games... those ruddy things that call themselves games but are just in fact a cookbook in disguise so that Grandma can attempt to modernise by burning her casserole with the aid of modern technology.

Real Time in Nintendogs... It might not have occured to game developers at nintendo that normal gamers will not avidly return every 30 minutes to feed a virtual dog and participate in menial tasks.. then they decide to try and play the guilt factor for having a real virtual life (oxymoron there!) by making your dogs sound like the living dead.


Oh and I can't forget to mention stealth features that go out of the window the very second you step into a level.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> Side missions



I find most side missions fun (like in Zelda: Wind Waker).


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I find most side missions fun (like in Zelda: Wind Waker).



Yeah I guess, but I suppose I summed myself up in  repetetive ones.. side missions itself is too general


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2008)

MMORPG's as we know them right now really annoy the hell out of me. WoW-style gameplay really sucks for so many reasons.


----------



## Vexer (Jul 29, 2008)

In FE(Fire emblem) everything is written in stone once something happens its impossible to avoid it it annoyed me so much i lug my laptop around and play it on the emulator just so when a good character dies i can go back a few moves and at least try to save him.
also in shooting games....bullet lag i shoot then i count 1....2....3....4...there it is it in gears of war mostly but BF|Bad Company theres kill lag i shoot the person then he kills me and i get the kill after im dead but that rarely happens
one more thing,  escape missions  uggg  so annoying  i like it  when theres cool music  and i get like an adrenaline rush and thing are blowing up  but some games dont know how to do it  "GET OUT OF THERE" the guy shouts and a ridiculously short time comes up and when it runs out theres no dramatic cut scene showing what happens its just a boring game over screen    im going to stop now because i can go on all night


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate shitty in game music and impossible time trials in racing games.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Honestly? Aside from horrible endings at the end of long games, I think the thing I hate most is bad dialogue and predictability. I love RPGs, but too many of them are uber cliche. I  want new stuff.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

Random battles always piss me off.
Random battles? More like 'I-fucking-know-that-it's-going-to-happen-because-it's-fucking-Final-Fantasy-VII' battles


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Random battles only piss me off when it's every two steps.

...As you said, Final Fantasy. ._. That's one reason I adored twelve.


----------



## Laze (Jul 30, 2008)

The fact that most Survival Horror protagonists try to open a locked door, realise it's locked and then just leave it be.

Some of these doors can be kicked in quite easy.

Even more so considering most games in the genre feature such melee weapons like Axe's, Sledgehammers, big pointy spikes and even Chainsaws.

It's a tad irritating.


----------



## Kusatsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Laze said:


> The fact that most Survival Horror protagonists try to open a locked door, realise it's locked and then just leave it be.
> 
> Some of these doors can be kicked in quite easy.
> 
> ...


lol I must agree. That irritates me too 'cause it makes no logical sense.

As for my ones, shit like the 'thousand mile desert' (hello BoF3), seemingly endless treks across long barren areas which is so repetitive I get the urge to just cry.
The same with stupid things like really long ladders, or games where the characters move slowly. For that section of the game you may as well get some tape and use it to hold the directional button down then go for a nap.

Invisible walls (probably already been said)

Enemies that somehow know _exactly_ where you are even though there's no way you could have been spotted by them.

Cutscenes, text etc that cant be skipped.

Bad voice acting. _"You were almost a JILL SANDWICH"_

Stuff that's meant to be round... not actually being round. I knew the Shadow the Hedgehog game would suck before playing it as soon as I saw a screenshot of a motorbike with hexagonal wheels. Ew.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 31, 2008)

Item size/management in games like Resident Evil, Yeah this big rocket launcher that I can barely run with takes up just as much space in my pocket as a fucking key.

Then there's Oblivion's idea that you can run just as fast as normal while carrying 5000 arrows, two full sets of armor, a couple of swords and a pumpkin, though what really annoys me about that game is "You cannot discard quest items" especially if you completed that quest days ago, and the sheer amount of worthless junk...

Enemies not having ammo limits.

Realistic shooters, yeah I really like running up to 10 feet outside of a firefight then very slowly crawling into it just so my aim isn't messed up.

Realism in general, Seriously would a departure from realism kill the industry? Could we NOT have to worry about how recoil will mess up our aim, especially in some kind of super futuristic space station? Can we get over WW2? Can't we have miniguns with perfect aim, clusterfuck bombs that make a nuke look like a pansy from a device the size of a soda can?

Gotta catch em all: Now this is BS, simply cause you either need a friend or buy two nearly identical copies of the same game. But wait  you can't catch them all, there's the SUPER ULTRA RARE pokemon that you can only get at an official nintendo event, coming soon to a place that's nowhere near your ass. BULLSHIT!


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Jul 31, 2008)

Things like space-based inventory management (RE4 and Diablo stand out) and weight limits on said inventory (many a day I wasted running around in NWN and all of a sudden hearing my character say "My pack is too heavy! It is awkward!" and they crying out WTF) have always pissed me off.

But I personally have a gripe with shooters that have levels in space. Normally I think nothing of it, but now that I have a firmer understanding of physics and other scientific crap, whenever I play the Moon mission or Bring Down the Sky in Mass Effect, I can't help but think that I should be hearing muffled sounds or nothing at all. Halo 2 did it right, though.


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2008)

Bosses/Rivals in games that keep coming back, no matter how many times you've kicked their ass *Looks at Bass*


----------



## TehSean (Aug 1, 2008)

Nerfing or buffing certain aspects of a game too swiftly, before the community is able to consider ways to overcome the shortcomings.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 1, 2008)

i hate having "saving stations" where you have to go out of your way to get to a location to save your progress rather than pause and save (oh how many times my mum yelled at me to stop playing majora's mask and i had to argue how i had to get to the place to save before i could turn it off...how many hissy fist could have been prevented if i could just save right then and there)


----------



## Range (Aug 1, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i hate having "saving stations" where you have to go out of your way to get to a location to save your progress rather than pause and save (oh how many times my mum yelled at me to stop playing majora's mask and i had to argue how i had to get to the place to save before i could turn it off...how many hissy fist could have been prevented if i could just save right then and there)



Agreed


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2008)

Locked doors and waist-height barriers.

You have a rocket launcher, BLOW THE FUCKING DOOR DOWN!


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 1, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Locked doors and waist-height barriers.
> 
> You have a rocket launcher, BLOW THE FUCKING DOOR DOWN!



gawd no fricken kidding. the frustration i have had with some of the lack of logic with some barries combined with my the irritaion of the fact it looks so damn easy yet you cannot do it the easy way just eats at me at times. 

its a little stream, your horse has jumped over huge walls and accross a canyon yet she cannot jum accross the fricken 3 foot wide stream!


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

I just remembered one:

Final bosses that have more than 2 'forms', and the final form has a one-shot-kills-all attack. I'm looking at you, FF8!


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 1, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Locked doors and waist-height barriers.
> 
> You have a rocket launcher, BLOW THE FUCKING DOOR DOWN!



I'm frigging stuck on Farcry Instincts because the obvious way forward is through a door. I can't find a way to open it, and shooting it with a gorram rocket launcher does NOTHING. One of the reasons I want to have Alone in the Dark's babies.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 1, 2008)

Let me guess, it's a simple, wooden door, right?


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2008)

Mostly any type of door!
That's one reason why I like Silent Storm. You can blow most walls, floors and doors down.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 1, 2008)

Or Red Faction, I love destroying walls and so on in that game.


----------



## iBurro (Aug 1, 2008)

Insanely long cinematics that you've seen before but can't skip. D| And I agree to the escort missions and check-point saves, they annoy me to no end.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 1, 2008)

"tingle tingle coo-lim-pahh!" 

nuff said

gawd i wish they would quit bringing that character back >_< thank gawd he was not in Twilight Princess (bringing the mailman back though that was fun)


----------



## Kajet (Aug 1, 2008)

Big the cat, in the first Sonic Adventure... yeah just the kind of gameplay speed freaks love, fishing... FISHING!!!


----------



## Monarq (Aug 1, 2008)

Falling through a whole in the middle of a map into a neverending abyss.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 1, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Mostly any type of door!
> That's one reason why I like Silent Storm. You can blow most walls, floors and doors down.



You can blow pretty much everything up, except if it's underground.

The best moment comes when you blow up one of the main supports or cause a building with a sniper to collapse. Awesome.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 1, 2008)

People who insist "OMFG that game has hardcore pornography! IT SHOULD BE BANNINATED!!!" when it only has maybe 2-3 seconds of bare ass...

Actually just people who bitch about how games should be banned in general.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 1, 2008)

Kajet said:


> People who insist "OMFG that game has hardcore pornography! IT SHOULD BE BANNINATED!!!" when it only has maybe 2-3 seconds of bare ass...
> 
> Actually just people who bitch about how games should be banned in general.



Jack Thompson, Hillary Clinton...pretty much everyone in the U.S. Government


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

If they were to ban video games in the US, I think I would laugh my head off.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 1, 2008)

If video games were banned in the US the murder rate would skyrocket. (Whether or not I'd help that or not I can't say at this moment.)


----------



## Range (Aug 1, 2008)

If video games were banned, they would just become an underground black market =3


----------



## Badballs (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to hate anything randomly generated in games. Random battles, the distressingly important random number god in FE, missions you can functionally only win on random chance...
But most of all, randonly generated dungeon. Holy crap, did I despise those.
Then I found Nethack, and all was well. _That_ is how it's done.


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome games that get crappy sequels.  I'm looking at you, Parasite Eve...  And you too, Parappa.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 2, 2008)

Games with crappy camera angles. Nothing beats getting to a part where you need a good view of a cliff you have to jump over, but end up getting a shot of the character's butt.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Aug 3, 2008)

When games provide you with absolutely nothing to remind you where to go, not even a little hint.  It really sucks when you haven't played a game in a long time, then load a file just to wander aimlessly trying to figure out what you need to do.


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bad camera angles, or just not having ANY control over the camera at all is very irritating.

Escort missions, or missions where you just have to protect someone. Seriously, can't they just lock themselves in a closet while I go kill everyone, instead of them standing in the middle of the room like an idiot all "LOL PEOPLE R SHOOTING MEEE! HALP! D:"

CONSTANT random battles. Normally I don't mind random battles, but when they keep popping up like every 10 seconds, it gets really irritating. Especially when you're in a hurry.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

- The new gen of racing games that are unrealistic in driving controls (read as; freaking hard to drive)
- Really really really really tiny font.
- Really really really really tiny HUD (like in Burnout: Paradise)
- The 'hi-def' games that have lost their colour. I'm partially colour blind, and these new gen games are a pain in the ass!
- A good weapon given a heavy flaw or extremely limited ammo
- 'Jumping' provides faster movement
- Hostage, or transport missions. 
- Random fights
- Unbalanced or not-challenging fights. 
- Excessively sized maps
- Predictable gameplay
- Needless sequels (i.e. non-story-based sequels) 
- Excessive sequels (i.e. Final Fantasy)
- Small selection of guns
or
- Small selection of 'good' guns (such as an arsenal of 30 options, only 3 guns are good)

probably more things...


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Near impossible puzzles.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 4, 2008)

Same attack spammers (soul calibur)
Button reading CPUs
Rubberband AI
Campers


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I hate Campers - they're always leaving thier rubbihs behind on fields and...oh (sorry)

- Cut Scenes you cannot skip (even if you've got complete fecking save data of said game saved already to show you've already watched the bloody thing, understand the story and just want to run around and kill shit).
- Pointless sports spin-offs (*ehem* It's a-go)
- Any mission or level that radically differs from the rest of the game's gameplay.

MeX


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 6, 2008)

Emo characters. Is it so hard to have a single JRPG that doesn't feature a whiny metrosexual in the lead role?


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 6, 2008)

I personally hate people that bitch alot......
That and "Hey, wanna do chalenges/headshots?" NO I DONT WANT TO SO STOP FUCKING ASKING ME 500 TIMES THEN CALL ME A PUSSY WHEN YOU LEAVE lol

I get that all the time......


----------



## moogle (Aug 6, 2008)

boss's in rpgs that are harder then the last boss that you HAVE to fight kupo >.>


----------



## ADF (Aug 6, 2008)

Button sequences; I hate them.

You are going to drag me into a cut scene where I will be required to hit buttons exactly when they flash up on the screen; with failure resulting in it starting from the beginning and forcing me to go through it all over again!

It is not fun, it is not innovative, stop it!


----------



## Drake_Husky (Aug 6, 2008)

Big things that annoy me, lack of Lefty controls, come onnnn left handed people are people too even if were a small group of people.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 6, 2008)

New games that try to go for a "retro" look just to make a sale, but are crap and use the Retro excuse just to cover up the fact that they have crappy design. Double D Dodgeball for 360 comes to mind. and in some ways, Megaman 9 is guilty of this too (I know there's prolly a lot of you who want to lynch me for saying this)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 6, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> New games that try to go for a "retro" look just to make a sale, but are crap and use the Retro excuse just to cover up the fact that they have crappy design. Megaman 9 is guilty of this too (I know there's prolly a lot of you who want to lynch me for saying this)



Oh, you are _*so dead.*_


----------



## the-atlas (Aug 6, 2008)

Crates.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 6, 2008)

the-atlas said:


> Crates.



Especially exploding ones with guns "hidden" inside them. Do the enemies that "pack" up the crates seriously think that wiring them up with explosives or setting guns in them is a GOOD idea?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I agree with the escort missions (especially "Control Room" on GoldenEye). Very annoying to try to keep the guy/girl alive to the end of the mission.
> 
> As for checkpoints, agree there too. I tried playing "Legend of Dragoon" on the PS1, but quit due to the (lack of) save spots. At least 45 minutes at one point between being able to save.


 if it really ticks you off kill the escort yourself and fail the level a few times then you will be really relax to finish it correctly lol !


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 6, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> if it really ticks you off kill the escort yourself and fail the level a few times then you will be really relax to finish it correctly lol !



But stages like Control Room are a "fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants" stage, as you don't know which direction the next opponents(s) are going to come from. (In Control Room, there's up to 6 different possible directions they can come from, and you have to watch them all at the SAME TIME.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But stages like Control Room are a "fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants" stage, as you don't know which direction the next opponents(s) are going to come from. (In Control Room, there's up to 6 different possible directions they can come from, and you have to watch them all at the SAME TIME.


ah thats a pain i remember one james bond where you have to parashuet off a mountain and fight enemys at the same time while flying near someone a real pain .


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2008)

auto save-ahh crap i got hit with a grenade no matter i'll just . . . WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU MEAN AUTO SAVE, ahh shit.
no save points or menu saves-okay beat mgs3 in one sitting, screw this.
movie to game-thanks alot < game co.> you just ruined <movie name> for me.
activist scum aganist video games-they want to ban violent games because it promotes violence, hand me the keys to a tank and M60 and i'll belive ya, and did you forget the right to say whaterver the fuck i want.


----------



## the-atlas (Aug 6, 2008)

After a few rounds of BF2 I have more to add...
-people who cant aim a rifle for shit but can toss a grenade with frightening accuracy
-Crappy hit registration
-Achievements not showing up
-Overpowered weapons that dominate all the others (g36e/l96a1)
-Buggy/cluttered/ugly menus
-A game that's still unstable after X amount of god damn patches

And this goes for any other game guilty of this crap... >_>


----------



## Kajet (Aug 6, 2008)

Game breaking lag between events like getting health and getting shot.
Physics that exist only to screw you over royally
Cheating AI
Ridiculous as fuck requirements for the best secret stuff
Lack of a brightness setting on games that apparently are for the blind.


----------



## Range (Aug 7, 2008)

ok.... Mario Kart Wii...

POW block
Blue shells
Lightning
Lightning clouds
Bullet Bill
Bomb-ombs

getting bombarded by those things 3 at a time and going from first to last in a matter of seconds >_>


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 7, 2008)

events that are chained together, forcing you to restart them all if one is failed.
for example:  in soul caliber 4, ascending/descending the tower
also, games that chain un-skippable video sequences to boss fights

oh and protection/escort missions


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Uggh... I hate escort missions. Ashley in RE4 anyone? How about Eva in MGS3?


----------



## Kajet (Aug 7, 2008)

Idiots whose idea of "good TDM tactics" involves spamming team chat with "I R HEER, JOIN ME!" bullshit.

Getting kicked out of a room/party YOU MADE by tards that insist on playing like a crack fiend (Though admittedly Gunz just sucks outside of dungeon mode anyway)


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Uggh... I hate escort missions. Ashley in RE4 anyone? How about Eva in MGS3?



How about Warship Gunner's second quest? Start with all your ships, upgraded enemies with laser weapons, but the ships you're supposed to protect? Not even a compensatory HP adjustment, so they die in one shot.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 7, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Game breaking lag between events like getting health and getting shot.
> Physics that exist only to screw you over royally
> Cheating AI
> Ridiculous as fuck requirements for the best secret stuff
> Lack of a brightness setting on games that apparently are for the blind.


 People caring more about winning in PVP then having fun in it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 7, 2008)

People that boast that they're the "best" at a paticular game, when clearly there's others better.


----------



## Entlassen (Aug 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I agree with the escort missions (especially "Control Room" on GoldenEye). Very annoying to try to keep the guy/girl alive to the end of the mission.



Abraham Lincoln on a pogo stick, I _hate_ that mission.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 7, 2008)

High-definition. Honestly, people, there's no point. At this point in time, it's like getting an engine with its radiator fan made of chrome. Sure, it's gonna cost more, and it sounds cool on paper. But in reality, there's no point to high-def consoles, since you only get any benefit from having a high-def TV--to which there is also no point, since the only crap they seem to broadcast in HD is the stuff that SHOULD NOT be so broadcasted. I don't care how into sports you are, do you REALLY need to see every sweaty pore on Roethlisberger's face after a play?



Lastdirewolf said:


> - Random fights
> - Unbalanced or not-challenging fights.
> - Excessively sized maps
> - Predictable gameplay
> ...



Well now, that's a little unfair, don't you think?

Squenix does that for all their really famous games.

I mean, hell...Chrono Trigger had a _conclusion_. There was NO NEED for Chrono Cross to exist. Period. Particularly since, of the 45 playable characters, only 3-5 actually affected the plot.



> - Small selection of 'good' guns (such as an arsenal of 30 options, only 3 guns are good)



Never play Uncharted. Not only does it have a small number of guns...but it's quite possibly the only game I've seen offer a sniper rifle that's completely useless EVERY TIME you can get it. Seriously. Honest to god, I can snipe people better with the HANDGUN than that thing. It's called the Dragon Killer or something...which makes sense, 'cuz any dragon using it for any purpose other than a bludgeon is gonna be killed faster than a fly in a frog's mouth.

Also, every single aspect of Second Life. It is an MMORPG, minus everything remotely entertaining about the RPG genre, and the developers really need to learn to code. Seriously...even with the worst horror stories I've heard, the SL viewer makes Windows Vista look like the Holy Grail of Stability.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 7, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Abraham Lincoln on a pogo stick, I _hate_ that mission.


 get so mad, get so mad that your moving speed and killing lust increases > : D


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 7, 2008)

"Final" bosses. Chief enemy of the game that you can't wait to fight, only to find out that you WON'T be fighting him/her/it at all, but some other enemy. (Star Fox Adventures, for example)


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 7, 2008)

Final bosses who's difficulty is artificially increased just to get you to throw more money in the arcade. "SNK Syndrome" heehee


----------



## Kajet (Aug 7, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> People caring more about winning in PVP then having fun in it.



Actually I don't care much for PVP, though I admit I'll get pissed if I'm killed a lot while trying to level... And as strange as it sounds when I'm playing something like Quake I'll go easy on someone I know isn't as good as me...

I'm also gonna say people who suck that insist you're hacking piss me off.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 7, 2008)

I recall Halo 1 for PC experienced an influx of TK-ers at one point. That really ticked me off.


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

Who here hates trying to play halo 3. then headshoting a noob 4 times in a row to have him scream and bitch.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 8, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Actually I don't care much for PVP, though I admit I'll get pissed if I'm killed a lot while trying to level... And as strange as it sounds when I'm playing something like Quake I'll go easy on someone I know isn't as good as me...
> 
> I'm also gonna say people who suck that insist you're hacking piss me off.


 that happen to me on grandchase I was knocking people off into the bottomless pit and they where calling me a hacker and all I was using was Sword Master I got expelled after the match was over lol


----------



## Range (Aug 8, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Final bosses who's difficulty is artificially increased just to get you to throw more money in the arcade. "SNK Syndrome" heehee



How about Gauntlet? In the arcade versions no matter what you do, NO MATTER WHAT, you die. They constantly leech life from you in that game, so instead of running around being extra careful when you have low health, you run around helplessly searching for a chest with some food in it, then you get to the chest, and realize you have no key...

*Blue Warrior needs food
Blue Warrior needs food badly
Blue Warrior is about to die
Blue Warrior has died.*


----------



## Drakee (Aug 8, 2008)

Often parts in games where you have to protect a rather weak NPC, espically when said-NPC has a HORRIBLE AI and often walks right in front of attacks. (The bouncer is a great example, when you had to protect dominuque) >_<


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 8, 2008)

Range said:


> How about Gauntlet? In the arcade versions no matter what you do, NO MATTER WHAT, you die. They constantly leech life from you in that game, so instead of running around being extra careful when you have low health, you run around helplessly searching for a chest with some food in it, then you get to the chest, and realize you have no key...
> 
> *Blue Warrior needs food
> Blue Warrior needs food badly
> ...


Good times ^^


----------



## Kajet (Aug 8, 2008)

Range said:


> How about Gauntlet? In the arcade versions no matter what you do, NO MATTER WHAT, you die. They constantly leech life from you in that game, so instead of running around being extra careful when you have low health, you run around helplessly searching for a chest with some food in it, then you get to the chest, and realize you have no key...
> 
> *Blue Warrior needs food
> Blue Warrior needs food badly
> ...



Yeah... but as far as I know Gauntlet has no ending, I mean I played it for hours on the gamecube/whatever acrade classics collection thing...

Also: Arcade games that have worn out buttons/joysticks. those suck.


----------



## ADF (Aug 8, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> High-definition. Honestly, people, there's no point. At this point in time, it's like getting an engine with its radiator fan made of chrome. Sure, it's gonna cost more, and it sounds cool on paper. But in reality, there's no point to high-def consoles, since you only get any benefit from having a high-def TV--to which there is also no point, since the only crap they seem to broadcast in HD is the stuff that SHOULD NOT be so broadcasted. I don't care how into sports you are, do you REALLY need to see every sweaty pore on Roethlisberger's face after a play?


You have touched on a subject of which I have had much thought on lately.

When I first looked at the next gen (well current gen now) consoles 720p seemed like an expected progression of console resolutions. But when I first heard that the PS3 was pushing itself as a true high definition 1080p console; I was wondering what the hell they were smoking.

To look at it from my perspective at the time as a PC gamer; 1920x1200 was an enthusiast resolution, we are talking GTX/SLI level hardware. The idea that games would be built for that resolution on a mainstream gaming system was ludicrous. You don't apply enthusiast standards to hardware intended to be cheap and widely available, the costs of maintaining standards like this is the reason it is only available as an enthusiast option on PC.

Of course history shows that 1080p would make up a minority of toned down games to maintain playability at that res; in the end it was mostly hype. 1920x1200 is more accessible on PC today than back then, arguably because of the increase in cross platform development, but it is still something you need an upper end system to access. My 8800GT can push 1080p in a few games, but it is not something I would attempt in all of them. Consoles are about taking static hardware and squeezing them for all they are worth till next gen, if you start applying enthusiast resolutions then the power needed to push those pixels limits what you can do in graphics.

I was browsing around a while back when I came across a couple of console gamers talking about resolutions. They had this idea that 720p would become the minimum supported resolution next generation, with 1080p the standard and 1440p being the upper...

Are people losing focus of what consoles are? If you want the system to be able to push that many pixels then you better be ready to pay for that sort of hardware, or take the graphical hit to maintain that res. It is like consoles being pushed as media centres these days; the hardware needed to do that all adds to the retail price.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 8, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Yeah... but as far as I know Gauntlet has no ending, I mean I played it for hours on the gamecube/whatever acrade classics collection thing...
> 
> Also: Arcade games that have worn out buttons/joysticks. those suck.



Gauntlet (NES) has an ending, provided you got the safe code. You enter and defeat the dragon and claim the treasure.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 8, 2008)

ADF said:


> You have touched on a subject of which I have had much thought on lately.
> 
> When I first looked at the next gen (well current gen now) consoles 720p seemed like an expected progression of console resolutions. But when I first heard that the PS3 was pushing itself as a true high definition 1080p console; I was wondering what the hell they were smoking.
> 
> ...



MGS4 is 1080p and that ran just fine on PS3 and is a very beautiful game. I guess its more of the right developers making sure they code well for the platform more than the platform itself. Just like there's some PS2 games that look fantastic near the system's life cycle. As long as the developers are up to snuff, they will be sure to push the hardware in places one thought impossible, look at the 3d racers on GBA a another example. People said 3d couldn't be done on GBA and BOOM, someone makes a Quake 1 port to GBA and it snowballs from there.


----------



## ADF (Aug 8, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> MGS4 is 1080p and that ran just fine on PS3 and is a very beautiful game.


From what I have seen the actual resolution of the game is highly under debate; I seriously doubt it was 'rendering' at 1080p. From looking around some sites seem really sure that 1080p is confirmed while others 720p; neither seem less authentic than the other.

As for running 'just fine', I watched my brother play through the game so I know dips below 30fps were not uncommon.


Smurgen said:


> I guess its more of the right developers making sure they code well for the platform more than the platform itself. Just like there's some PS2 games that look fantastic near the system's life cycle. As long as the developers are up to snuff, they will be sure to push the hardware in places one thought impossible, look at the 3d racers on GBA a another example. People said 3d couldn't be done on GBA and BOOM, someone makes a Quake 1 port to GBA and it snowballs from there.


Tweaking the most out of static hardware is what consoles do, but I still think it is idiotic to try and push the sort of resolutions PC enthusiasts play on. Going down that path is just going to ramp up the price of consoles and make them less financially accessible; which works against their indented purpose.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

ADF said:


> From what I have seen the actual resolution of the game is highly under debate; I seriously doubt it was 'rendering' at 1080p. From looking around some sites seem really sure that 1080p is confirmed while others 720p; neither seem less authentic than the other.
> 
> As for running 'just fine', I watched my brother play through the game so I know dips below 30fps were not uncommon.
> 
> Tweaking the most out of static hardware is what consoles do, but I still think it is idiotic to try and push the sort of resolutions PC enthusiasts play on. Going down that path is just going to ramp up the price of consoles and make them less financially accessible; which works against their indented purpose.



As more and more gamers become graphics whores you can expect console makers to respond to public demand. They're pushing out dvanced graphics and high-def because that's what they think everyone wants.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Unskippable cutscenes. Fine, so maybe this will be important info, but usually it isn't. They story rarely is to the gameplay. But if this is my 3rd time playing, I probably have it memorized.

Annoying partner characters, the ones that follow you everywhere, nag you to do things, remind you of things every 2 seconds, etc. Zelda is notorious for them(I hated Midna!). Whoever made Evil Dead: Regeneration must feel the same way as Sam the Deadite was a parody of every one of these characters. The Sonic series also dug into this for a few games, having useless CPU characters tag along for no reason.

Crap cameras. This should not still be happening.

When a story/cutscenes ake precendence over the gameplay. RPGs are notorious for this, and Bioware seems to be more inetrested in making movies rather than games. Any time a story takes importance over actually playing the game, I consider the game to be a failure. I especially hate it when these games decide they need deep, developed characters. I do not care what my player character's history is.

"Undetermined background". I should never have to stare and guess if an object is a ledge or background scenery.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

diosoth said:


> Unskippable cutscenes. Fine, so maybe this will be important info, but usually it isn't. They story rarely is to the gameplay. But if this is my 3rd time playing, I probably have it memorized.
> 
> Annoying partner characters, the ones that follow you everywhere, nag you to do things, remind you of things every 2 seconds, etc. Zelda is notorious for them(I hated Midna!). Whoever made Evil Dead: Regeneration must feel the same way as Sam the Deadite was a parody of every one of these characters. The Sonic series also dug into this for a few games, having useless CPU characters tag along for no reason.
> 
> ...



I probably couldn't agree more with you, I cant play Kingdom Hearts anymore because of that damn unskippable music video at the start.

As for annoying sidekicks you left out Navi (l'il bitch...) and that damn insect from Okami. I think the game that defines 'cutscenes over gameplay' is MGS4, probably the most disapointing game I've ever played. I started a cutscene in it, made myself a pizza and walk the dog. Came back and the damn thing was still talking about the Patriots.

This post is getting long by my standards, so here's the condensed version:

Is that a ledge or the scenery? = FFVII
This camera sucks. = MGS3 Snake Eater


----------



## Range (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I think the game that defines 'cutscenes over gameplay' is MGS4, probably the most disapointing game I've ever played. I started a cutscene in it, made myself a pizza and walk the dog. Came back and the damn thing was still talking about the Patriots.



Yeah, I had heard that the game has unbearably long cut scenes. In a preview or interview I saw somewhere they had used a word for it that I can't remember...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Range said:


> Yeah, I had heard that the game has unbearably long cut scenes. In a preview or interview I saw somewhere they had used a word for it that I can't remember...



I could bitch about MGS4 for a while though, anyone else agree that game was as stealthy and tactical as a foot?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

ok
this is an annoying bug
im FBM2008
an wierd goal
its not in the goal but its inside the side netting and counts as an goal
lol ive goaled 4 times that way and so have my opponents xD


----------



## diosoth (Aug 9, 2008)

Navi would have been bearable if she didn't have to remind me of my quest every 30 seconds. Tael was worse since he was like Navi, but a bitch as well.

At times, I wonder if some games are aimed at people with ADD given how much they have to shove in hints and reminders at any given turn.

I am also a touch sick of engrish still present in games. MapleStory is full of this, you think Nexon could hire a spellchecker to work on text between game patches. And Wonderland Online? I actually quit that game during a 2X exp event... I don't recall a single NPC discussion in that game that wasn't loaded with poor translations and engrish.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2008)

Easy AIs.


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys.

Do you know that boss?

That boss which does the same pattern of attacks?

That boss which does the same pattern of attacks over and over again?

I'm talking to you, Ninja Gaiden DS.

Why was it so hard to have an easy level, by the way, Ninja Gaiden DS?

Also, why do generic enemies all look like each other?  Are they inbred or something?


----------



## Kajet (Aug 10, 2008)

Buggy, unusable, or unintuitive parts of a game, Getting a new tag into TF2 for example...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 10, 2008)

Teirtu said:


> Also, why do generic enemies all look like each other?  Are they inbred or something?



Revolution X...


----------



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Revolution X...



The game that PROVED beyond a shadow of a doubt that CDs could indeed be used as deadly weapons, and that the band Aerosmith were the saviors of mankind.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 10, 2008)

just as it was foretold


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't stand...

-"protect character" missions, as was mentioned in the first post. I'm still having Jak 2 nightmares where I'm surrounded by people shooting at me and can't possibly get to them all in time.
-cut scenes that can't be skipped the second time you see them
-main characters that always act before they think, and have this "yeah! Let's do this!" attitude nonstop. I don't care if you're 12. Grow up all ready.
-Secret ultra powerful/cool items that can only be obtained by connecting with a friend. 
-FPSs. The Metroid Prime series gets a pass.
-Racing games where the enemy drivers have instant acceleration and/or unlimited weapons. I'm looking at you Mario Kart.
-Enemies or bosses that take a lot of hits to defeat but there's no auto fire. I can only hit that thing so many times before my tendonitis acts up. 
-Most gamers on most game forums. Saying you beat FFXII in 8 hours without cheating is bullshit, and saying that I suck if it takes any more is further bullshit.
-"collect X number of items" missions
-No clean pause. It seems like when games went 3D they stopped letting us pause without a damn menu popping up. Maybe I want to check out this creature trying to kill me.
-The chosen one.


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

What annoys the fuck out of me is ai partners who are retarded and hardly move. I've played a few fps where my ai teammate won't move or act right so I end up dieing or taking a shitton of damage cause they wont get outta the way.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 11, 2008)

Not so much an aspect of games themselves, but I can't stand games that don't allow me to mod them using non-shit tools without going through a million hoops.

*Glares at Valve for choosing to continue usage of the archaic Hammer LE with Source rather than swap back over to a Radiant-based editor*


----------



## Range (Aug 11, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Yeah... but as far as I know Gauntlet has no ending, I mean I played it for hours on the gamecube/whatever acrade classics collection thing...
> 
> Also: Arcade games that have worn out buttons/joysticks. those suck.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kThGFZdC7W8
Dark Legacy had an ending.
You kill the wizard, all the monsters in all the realms die, the end

So I guess... Stupid unsatisfying endings...


----------



## Little_Dragon (Aug 12, 2008)

900 NPCs.
3 voice actors.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 13, 2008)

13 year olds and World of Warcrap players (same thing, amirite?).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 13, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> 13 year olds and World of Warcrap players (same thing, amirite?).



lol pretty much


----------



## Key Key (Aug 13, 2008)

when your a noob and all the advanced players are snobs and wont help the noob


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2008)

-Extremely hyped FPS games that turn out to just be another attempt at being Halo or Doom.

-Extremely hyped games that turn out to just be another attempt at being Halo without having to be a first-person game.

-World War 2.

-Ye olde british Isles in RPGs with the occasional Sci-Fi or Japan. The setting can have a lot of impact on the reader or player of a game...I mean, what brought people into Call of Duty 4 *modern* warfare? The part that said "modern". You could have set that in the 1940's or some time in the 2000's like everyone else does and heck you could make it work. Heck, you could have set Guild Wars: Nightfall in Ye Olde British isles but Anet chose to set it in Africa. It's what makes it look different than all the other games out there.

-"Let's be like DnD and WoW!" RPGs

-PC RPGs tendencies to overcomplicate things.

-When the game assumes you're psychic and thinks you can pick up something you don't even know about. 

-When you look at something that makes a difference only to find that you have to have done it at a very specific point in order to have something

-And when having something makes a major difference. (like Dualcast in Final Fantasy IV DS....makes a huge difference)

-Illogical puzzles in adventure games that make you lose the game because you didn't do this at one point.

-When teh companies lie to you about video games and people buy into it. I admit, I certainly bought into Final Fantasy IV DS when I heard that they would expand upon the script (and that the SNES had maybe 30% of it). And of course, people saying that Resident Evil 5 would be looking awesome when the only screenshots were of the person pointing the gun at the screen. Gosh, where's the interface? Do you think that's actual gameplay there?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 14, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Extremely hyped FPS games that turn out to just be another attempt at being *GoldenEye 007* or Doom.



Fixed. (Sorry, but Halo is just a ripoff of GoldenEye IMO)


----------



## diosoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Romance subplots.

Sorry, but the only time this has ever come CLOSE to working well in any game was Max Payne 2, and even then it made no sense for Max to still care for mona when he'd learned that she'd been the one to kill his wife.

Romance subplots come off as needless and tacked on. Marle in Chrono Trigger madly in love with Crono after 2 minutes? GTA tried the girlfriend system and it was more crap piled on to worry about. Is this GTA or a dating sim? Mass Effect did it just for the press attention. I'm hoping Sonic Chronicles is smart enough to exclude this, the last thing we need is shippers tearing each other apart with hatchets because Boringware decided to "finally pair up the characters" in ways a lot of people might not like. Or at least, leave it as a solely optional thing with the dialog trees that doesn't matter to "canon". 

Faith in Bioware doing something right? HA!


----------



## Little Kiyo (Aug 14, 2008)

Roffles. I agree with you SOOO much.


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 14, 2008)

1. People who complain about spawn killing then doing it themselves 2 minutes later.
2. unrealistic accuracy with weapons. I'm sorry but a colt .45 is not doing lethal damage at 1000 yards unless it hits my eye or somehow goes down my ear.
3. Any time i get a new party member in a rpg and there about 40 levels lower then everyone/everything else.
4. The oh so coveted escort missions that seem to be in every half decent game that comes out.
5. Bugs that let the AI shoot me but i cant shoot back.
6. Regenerating health bars that don't incur any type of penalty


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 14, 2008)

-Griefers, Botters, and exploiters in MMOs that ruin the game for everyone and the admins' inabilities to either remove the exploit or deliver appropriate punishment.

-When griefers, botters, and exploiters run rampant on public servers yet people get banned for, of all things, swearing in general chat. 

-Fans' double stanards for game companies. Why is it that when this company does something, it's new, bu when this company attempts to do it better, it's a ripoff. Why is it that Nintendo's not allowed to milk its same franchises but Konami, Capcom, and EA are? Do Microsoft and Sony even make games or rely on second & Third party developers to make their games for them?

-How the fans ahve done just as much as Sega has for ruining Sonic the Hedgehog. No matter what Sega does, it'd be trashed. I've seen people for trashing it for not being a bunch of games where all you need to do is hold "right", then I see people trashing Sonic Advance because it does just that. I see people trashing them for attempting storylines then see other strash them for NOT doing just that. Sega should just start a new franchise free of a rabid fanbase's expectations.

-Japanese companies giving the middle finger to PAL regions by making them wait an arbitrary number of months for a game or not giving it at all, and then overcharging the game and making them rely on imports.

-Namco-Bandai's nasty little habit of saying "Oh here you go guys!" to te U.s. and then coming up with a newer better version exclusive to Japan on a sony system. 

-When the male characters are covering up as much of their body as possible yet females wear skin-tight kimonos and all other sorts of nonsensical forms of armour into battle alongside armoured knights.

-Asian artists' tendencies to adorn their characters in way too many belts and zippers like they do with their pants. (You know Tetsuya Nomura gets his inspiration from a modern fashion trend called bondage pants...)


----------



## Range (Aug 15, 2008)

diosoth said:


> I'm hoping Sonic Chronicles is smart enough to exclude this, the last thing we need is shippers tearing each other apart with hatchets because Boringware decided to "finally pair up the characters" in ways a lot of people might not like.


Amy needs to keep loving Sonic, and keep getting denied by Sonic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

Range said:


> Amy needs to keep loving Sonic, and keep getting denied by Sonic.



And they need to start focusing on the OTHER "main" characters, i.e. Tails and Knuckles, and have them as ACTUAL PLAYERS in the game instead of bringing in new and unmemorable second-rate characters (Cream, Big, Silver, etc).


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 15, 2008)

Range said:


> Amy needs to keep loving Sonic, and keep getting denied by Sonic.


I am still waiting for Sonic to finally bang Amy.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 15, 2008)

Range said:


> *Tails* needs to keep loving Sonic, and *stop* getting denied by Sonic.



Fixed


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Fixed



Figured someone would (eventually) put that. Sorry, but Tails isn't gay (and neither is Sonic)... don't know why people think they are (or think Sonic and Shadow are) Just don't understand their way of thinking.


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 15, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Somehow when you fight bosses your attacks do maybe a third or a fourth of the damage they inflict on you in return. Why can't we do the same damage but make it harder to hit each other?



Kinda hard to hit Ganondorf in Twilight Princess. He blocks too much.


----------



## JavelinChimera (Aug 15, 2008)

Dayken said:


> The fact that Morrigan has had the same damn sprite set since 1994.



Posted a somewhat long time ago, but I can't help myself.... SOOO QFT.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Figured someone would (eventually) put that. Sorry, but Tails isn't gay (and neither is Sonic)... don't know why people think they are (or think Sonic and Shadow are) Just don't understand their way of thinking.



Yea I know, I'm just bein silly for the fun of it


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Yea I know, I'm just bein silly for the fun of it



Your avy is silly enough


----------



## Kajet (Aug 15, 2008)

Not really an annoyance but why do final bosses hand out assloads of exp? I mean if it's like chrono trigger/cross where you can start over from the beginning of the story with your stuff awesome, but otherwise what's the point?

Then again getting practically no exp for killing someone who's raping the entire universe with their mind makes just as much sense...


----------



## ADF (Aug 15, 2008)

Cross platform games that dump console graphics on PC.

It is not about having the horsepower to push better graphics; console graphics just have no place on PC. Console graphics are designed to be seen at 720p, on the other side of the room with a 1mm pitch TV. So when you take a game with textures designed for being viewed that way and put it on a 1680x1050, right in your face monitor with a 0.258mm pitch screen... it looks like complete ass.

I know how most game textures are designed, they create a high resolution asset and decimate it down to fit in the available resources; Carmack himself has vouched for this. So instead of taking the exact same textures you have on consoles and moving it over to PC, how about creating a separate set from these high resolution textures? It is just a less destructive level of compression, it is hardly going to ramp up your development costs.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

Going from one stage to the next, and losing all the guns (in FPS's) that you had, and having to start with the default weapon. Seriously, why does the game force you to lose weapons between levels? Lose the bigger more powerful weapons and use the basic one?


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

The honest fact that despite it all...Somehow, being mammals, mating like mammals, being most species of some mammal type: POKEMON LAY EGGS!!! 

It couldnt be that when you go to the day-care center, you just get the baby form (if its two evolutions given) and just get the cute adorable thing at level 1...nooo...the want you to think that the poor females of the Pokemon univers all...lay...eggs...That has to hurt for the fact that if you have seen a Vulpix (<3) and consider it in a egg...Poor Ninetails! (double <3)


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Not getting a checkpoint or save point after completeing a hard ass level.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 16, 2008)

Little_Dragon said:


> 900 NPCs.
> 3 voice actors.



Oblivion. Although in that, they had multiple voice actors assigned to one NPC too.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 16, 2008)

Buying a super special limited edition of some game and finding out the manual for the game you spen't $70+ on is a 6 page black and white pamphlet. Yes i know some people never read the manuals, but come on, we drop a LOT on games nowdays, at least try to make an effort here (I'm looking at YOU, EA)
I find it funny when $20 budget games have huge color manuals filled with game art, but the game we droped loads on dosent


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Buying a super special limited edition of some game and finding out the manual for the game you spen't $70+ on is a 6 page black and white pamphlet. Yes i know some people never read the manuals, but come on, we drop a LOT on games nowdays, at least try to make an effort here (I'm looking at YOU, EA)
> I find it funny when $20 budget games have huge color manuals filled with game art, but the game we droped loads on dosent



I rarely read the manual, other than what the buttons do in the game.


----------



## Malic (Aug 16, 2008)

Game's that follow some shy charecter with a heart of gold as he goes on a valiant adventure to save the world and get the girl. That story got old after the 2nd time I saw it.

Also if we're talking relating to videogames I would have to say EA and EBgames. EA for ruining a lot of good franchises and being cheap over all. EBgames for more or less ignoring pc gamers. Seriously, that game Wall-E took up more store space than the entire pc section in one that I went to.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 16, 2008)

It's not really a game thing, but more of a console thing. What pisses me off is when a console decides to freeze.


----------



## Emil (Aug 16, 2008)

FUCKING SEQUELS!!!


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 16, 2008)

Emil said:


> FUCKING SEQUELS!!!


YES! Though I'd have to say, if the sequel pushes the series in new directions gameplay wise, then its ok. Rehashes of moar of the same should be limited to cheap DLC


----------



## ADF (Aug 16, 2008)

Emil said:


> FUCKING SEQUELS!!!


This, plus games that claim to be sequels but change so much it might as well be a completely differen't game; making the claim that it is a sequel pointless to fans.


----------



## Girly_fox_boi_kyi (Aug 16, 2008)

little 5-12 year old kids on my FPS -.- what kind of parent is buying these little cocky SOBs these games?!
oh and 40 year olds on my games that think there MLG just because theyve played the game since its release befor i was born -.- no one cares, your a piece of crap that needs to just go back to your lonely life and accept that no one likes you.
oh and just because i have to say it......2 things....1, people that are on xboxlive that dont have mics or that have them and dont use them, if you dont have one go get one if you have one the least you can do is use it to say hi or tell me theres a elite right behind me about to bash my brains in...2, people that play music over there mic thinking its "cool", you know what? its not cool matter of fact everyone wants to either A, kill you right now and burn down your house, or B, they want to slice your voice box out of your neck and THEN kill you for making us all suffer.


----------



## Malic (Aug 16, 2008)

I like it when people play music with a program on Css. Provided the music player in question stops when asked and takes music suggestions.

Also I third sequels.


----------



## Range (Aug 17, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> YES! Though I'd have to say, if the sequel pushes the series in new directions gameplay wise, then its ok. Rehashes of moar of the same should be limited to cheap DLC



Not true. Just look at Sonic. everyone complains about how the new ones are bad because they've gone so far away from the originals.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2008)

^There are a far multitude of reasons why Sonic fans complain and why Sonic is the way it is.

The fans all want something different - I hear fans whining because it's not LIKE another sonic game....and then other fans complaining that it IS like the Genesis Sonic games. I hear fans whining about there being too many characters and then I see others whining that they need to bring back the retired chars like NAck the Weasel. I see sonic fans whining because they try to make stories then other sonic fans whining cause they DON'T attempt to make a story with some games. 


In the end though, the victor is none other than Sega - as no matter how much the sonic fans bitch and moan and complain, just about all of the sonic fans keep on coming back. Or at least enough to buy enough of the games for them to make profits. I mean, look at Shadow the Hedgehog - considered among the worst games of all time, and yet I see that on the Greatest Hits. What's that doing on the "GREATEST Hits" next to much better received games like say Shadow of the Colossus? simple - they're based off of sales, not receptions. If they were, we probably would actually see a rerelease of some games like Valkyrie Profile Simeria that actually WERE well-received but nobody bought.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 19, 2008)

I hate how everyone hates 2D, I mean c'mon practically every GOOD game started in 2D, and think about it, even if the recent hand-held Sonic games are better than their 3D counterparts (admittedly that's not saying much...) And I ask the people who've played New Super Mario Bros. and Galaxy, what one is better?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2008)

Malic said:


> Game's that follow some shy charecter with a heart of gold as he goes on a valiant adventure to save the world and get the girl. That story got old after the 2nd time I saw it.



On the other sides of the spectrum....

-Gordon Freeman being revered as a "Good character" despite that he has JUST as much flavour as a plain rice cake in a pretty package. You think he may be an actual CHARACTER by looking at him, for having a face and a name unlike almost every other FPS character...but when you open that package, inside you see just another Rice Cake. Exact same thing as that one in the green package you've been eating for years. Oh you know who I'm talking about...Link. wonder why it's original when Gordon Freeman is a sock-puppet who never talks yet the characters act like he speaks to them yet not original when an RPG does that...it's a ripoff. Gordon Freeman has as much personality as my sister's Barbie dolls. You can dress them however you want, but they still have the same "create your own" personality. he's not original...he's just another Link, who in fact is of Dragon quest and Adventure Heritage.


----------



## Range (Aug 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I hate how everyone hates 2D, I mean c'mon practically every GOOD game started in 2D, and think about it, even if the recent hand-held Sonic games are better than their 3D counterparts (admittedly that's not saying much...) And I ask the people who've played New Super Mario Bros. and Galaxy, what one is better?



I like them both equally, New Super Mario Bros. gives me that old school fix when I want/need it, Mario Galaxy just looks really great and is fun to play, especially on that cookie level when the BGM is Super Mario Bros. 3 <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I hate how everyone hates 2D, I mean c'mon practically every GOOD game started in 2D, and think about it, even if the recent hand-held Sonic games are better than their 3D counterparts (admittedly that's not saying much...) And I ask the people who've played New Super Mario Bros. and Galaxy, what one is better?





I find it interesting that, sans Handheld games (Which are slowly becoming 3D), Japan seems to be the only non-freeware game developers that actually still acknowledge that 2D can be just as good as 3D. Anyone remember those old point and click adventure games in the 90's like Curse of Monkey Island, King's Quest VII, and Toonstruck that featured cutscenes that actually looked like they could be animated? And on top of hand-painted backgrounds that had their own style. 2D has a specific fluidity that 3D can't match. Heck would Final Fantasy VI have worked if it were 3D? It'd have to be done VERY VERY well in order for it to not look just like Final Fantasy XII and lose all the artstyle that made it stand out in teh first place. 3D doesn't always look better, I'd rather see something that looks like a very well put together 2D graphics with colourful sprites that give the element of a fantasy world than a dull 3D game that's trying to be colourful but only results in eye-searing combinations that looks kind of like it was made by a bunch of ameteur programmers in Second Life.

...Say that's what's missing with style! COLOUR! Look at the FPS games and our 3D games - there's no colour! Everything's trying to be "Realistic" but apparently that means that there are little to no colours inside the game, while at the same time vomiting insane amounts of Bloom. Remember when everyone was talking about how Shadow of the colossus was so realistic? I didn't think so - I thought the people walked into the world wearing several pairs of sunglasses over their eyes. And Yahtzee even has stated that they only come in a few colours. 

And look at what the culture has to say about colour..."Ghey". An artstyle that works has just as much character as some realistic looking character made with no reference. Heck, that's what makes people like Team Fortress 2, that it actually uses an artstyle.


----------



## Range (Aug 24, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> 3D doesn't always look better, I'd rather see something that looks like a very well put together 2D graphics with colourful sprites that give the element of a fantasy world than a dull 3D game that's trying to be colourful but only results in eye-searing combinations that looks kind of like it was made by a bunch of ameteur programmers in Second Life.


Another *PERFECT* example. Odin Sphere. That game has the best looking 2D sprites I've ever seen. Anyone remember those old paper dolls/puppets we'd have to make for arts and crafts time during school where the joints where held together by fasteners? The sprites are kinda like that, except they look WAAAAAAAAAAAY better.














> Remember when everyone was talking about how Shadow of the colossus was so realistic?


 I don't think I've heard anyone using the word realistic when talking about that game, more that it's beautiful and stuff =3


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 24, 2008)

- When one of my guildies leaves his computer on, so his 11 year old cousin gets on Vent and spams the same thing over and over "Hey y'all" "I'm Jessica Simpson, y'all"... *facepalm* (not really all that relevant, but *shrug*)
- Slow, powerful fighters (I much prefer faster, less powerful characters)
- Grinding.


----------



## Strick-Nine (Aug 25, 2008)

Plenty of crap pisses me off.

A lack of proper music; This is one thing I hate about Final Fantasy and some other games, you're in some huge, dark cave, filled with enormous monsters that will rip you to shreds just by looking at you, with a boss that'll tear you the hell up, yet there's this happy happy "YAY RAINBOWS AND FARTING PUPPIES!" piece of filth tune playing in the background, what the hell? It makes no sense whatsoever.

Enemies who constantly shoot when you have nothing but swords and limited spells; This was something that annoyed me terribly in Drakengard, there would be a constant amount of archers who do nothing but back up and shoot when you're busy trying to kill someone else, and when you go to kill them, there was always another two spread out shooting at you, pausing you only to get shot again afterwards.

Constant appearing of cars; this happens to me a lot when I'm playing GTA, cars usually just act normal and fine when I'm doing nothing but speeding around the area, but the very moment I have to keep a car in tact for a mission or I have to get to some place in time, every damn car the game can process appears just to slam into mine and box me in, good grief it's annoying trying to keep a car clean of dents when there are nine cars barreling down the intersection and slamming into the hugest pile up ever.

A lack of just fighting modes; One thing I love to do in fighting games is to just constantly fight over and over and over again, so far the only game I've ever played that has something that fills that need is Bloody Roar 4, where you pick your character, pick your opponent and stage, and then just fight battle after battle after battle over and over again, sadly other games lack something like that where there's no waiting after a battle, it just keeps going on and on.

Attempts at being offensive; I personally love GTA, the first three adaptions were great, but when Vice City came along Rockstar just went out with "People find us offensive anyway, LET'S USE THIS AS A GIMMICK!" and just forced it, which just made the games lose their appeal and atmosphere instead of it just being a game meant to be fun that just happened to of caught a lot of flak.

Unlucky random battles; One thing that always annoyed me with Final Fantasy was how whenever I wanted to get into a random battle, I'd have to run around in circles for minutes at a time waiting for one to finally appear, yet whenever I'm on deaths door and trying to get a save point, bam, a random battle after every other step, instead of when I actually need to fight.

Block whores; Another thing that annoys me with fighting games is how ridiculous the AI gets with blocking, Soulcalibur III is a prime example of this, I can kill off the first two opponents just fine in arcade mode, yet every battle afterwards the opponent spends 90% of the time in battle blocking, so I wait there for them to attack so I can counter, and they just stand there, try attacking again and they just block yet again. Same reason why I despise Ryu from Street Fighter, that's all the AI ever does with him is a nonstop block.

Love cannot save the world; Finally one last thing I hate about a lot of games (Mostly FF again) is how every damn thing is revolved around 'love', "THIS IS MY STORY" "I'm in love with you..." "IF WE GOT MARRIED WHO WOULD BE THE MAN?!" "I want to be in love... Waaaah..." "WAAAAAH...", no, shut up, no one cares if after the credits roll your trailer's going to be rocking back and forth, shut up and just, kill somebody already, damn.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 25, 2008)

In most RPGs, there's generally some mysterious ally who helps you out, but refuses to tell you anything that's going on (even if it could have made things a lot easier) purely because they "didn't want to involve you".

Now, I can understand hiding stuff from the main protagonist until they're far enough in the plot to understand it. After all, some pretty surreal stuff tends to happen in RPGs, so it makes sense your character would need a while to take in a rapidly changing world around them to understand the news, but when the reasoning is purely that they don't want your main protagonist involved, be it because they want to handle it on their own or they're concerned for the protagonist's safety, it bothers me.


----------



## ADF (Aug 27, 2008)

Crysis Mod.

Quotes from the forum I found it.



> Are those pics resized? Because they're kinda blurry.





> Needs some flavor to it, maybe some color or something.





> its too clean.. the walls are all the same colour..





> It is nice.
> 
> But it looks empty and all pictures are blurry.





> Well, I don't find it so so amazing.
> 
> I don't like the appearence of some textures and I can see texture patterns. I also don't like too much how the lighting is going on.





> IT doesn't really look that good.





> not very impressive


God damn graphics whores, if this isn't good enough then what is?


----------



## Kajet (Aug 27, 2008)

What pisses me off? Arcade ports that don't have infinite continues. Simply cause usually arcade games are just "cleaned up" for consoles and nothing is done to rebalance the difficulty, So those wonderful parts that are made just to suck the cash out of your pockets are just as hard but you can't continue as many times.


----------



## TheWaylayer (Aug 27, 2008)

*Two words*

two words: INVISIBLE WALLS


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

Games that record your total time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Two words*



TheWaylayer said:


> two words: INVISIBLE WALLS



Along that line, invisible pits/passages. (I'm looking at you, Zelda II!)


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate when ...if your a newb at a game...and a pro comes around and kills you several times just for frags.. x.x..ugh...Annoying....Or if the person is persistant..and your trying to heal and you can't and you die.. ..and they have like 1 hp left..and you can't seem to hit them x.x


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 27, 2008)

belovedloveless said:


> I hate when ...if your a newb at a game...and a pro comes around and kills you several times just for frags.. x.x..ugh...Annoying....Or if the person is persistant..and your trying to heal and you can't and you die.. ..and they have like 1 hp left..and you can't seem to hit them x.x



I hate that, especially in Pokemon games. You just need one more hit to KO a gym leader or someone...and miss, even on a low-level, high-accuracy move.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 27, 2008)

ADF said:


> This, plus games that claim to be sequels but change so much it might as well be a completely differen't game; making the claim that it is a sequel pointless to fans.



*sighs* i have one particular example of this in mind right now (and no, it's not oblivion for once)

Not sure if these have been mentioned before:
-DDR-minigames, press the buttons on screen the right moment... those are just annoying and dont really add fun
-Unskipable sequences (usually right before high fail potential missions, difficult boss fights, ect...)
-Escort/Defend missions instead of tutorials
-Unconfigurable/locked controlls
-Unchangeable options (like motion blur, mouse acceleration...)
-races in NONE RACING BASED GAMES
-Overly complicated controls ( artificial Mouse Lag in Aquanox, Joystick-Helicopter-Control with your Mouse like  GTA San Andreas, Battlefield, Quake Terretory Wars )
-"please insert disc to play" (yes that IS annoying)


----------



## Kajet (Aug 27, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> -"please insert disc to play" (yes that IS annoying)



YES! Yes it is, especially when you know it doesn't read the disk much if at all and using your CD drive sucks up a lot of your laptop's battery power. (Hey, So I like brutalizing fictional people in horribly grotesque ways in public places...)

And battery power getting dangerously low when you're not at a good quitting place is lame...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> YES! Yes it is, especially when you know it doesn't read the disk much if at all and using your CD drive sucks up a lot of your laptop's battery power. (Hey, So I like brutalizing fictional people in horribly grotesque ways in public places...)
> 
> And battery power getting dangerously low when you're not at a good quitting place is lame...



That and if you get a free game on a magazin disc... why the HELL would you need the disc in order to play a game you got for FREE anyway? (happend to me with Atlantis 3, my brother got it free on a mag-disc but cant play without it)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2008)

_-"How about you stay there, mate. I'll check for booby traps.
-"*chuckles* Booby traps? Isn't that a big cliche?
-"No, mate, since you're the boob, and here's the trap! *sticks Slag on a stick into Darkwater's body, also causing 100s of undead pirates to roam free in the Caverns*_

I hate games with undead things in them, there's too much of it.


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I hate that, especially in Pokemon games. You just need one more hit to KO a gym leader or someone...and miss, even on a low-level, high-accuracy move.



Oh yeah that would get very annoying..x.x...then you have to start ALL over again...Or like your on the final boss and your save point is a while back and you can't skip the CG movies...and you need one more hit and you have one more hit till you die..and he gets ya.. x.x...


----------



## Range (Aug 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> _-"How about you stay there, mate. I'll check for booby traps.
> -"*chuckles* Booby traps? Isn't that a big cliche?
> -"No, mate, since you're the boob, and here's the trap! *sticks Slag on a stick into Darkwater's body, also causing 100s of undead pirates to roam free in the Caverns*_
> 
> I hate games with undead things in them, there's too much of it.



How about undead that's hard to kill? Mabinogi is a perfect example. The zombies, unless you're really good with ONE skill, they take forever to kill. The best part about is, unlike every other monster/player in the game, the can walk while using the Counter skill, and stand still while using Defense instead of walking. All attacks do 1 damage and have no knockback except 2, Smash, which won't work if they're using counter, and Windmill, which is weaker if they are defending and takes away 10% of your max HP. Did I mention that it's nearly impossible to tell whether they are defending or countering? Did I also mention that you HAVE to kill 50 of them for a quest to revive in town, or else when you die, you have to go back to the other world or wait until some random passer by revives you? (The zombies only appear in "Another World", which you can only get to with a special pass and even then, you can only enter on Saturdays)

So I'm adding these to the list:
Enemies that can use the same attack/move as every other monster, but they can do something else with it.

Enemies that have skills that are nearly impossible to tell apart, and the 2 skills make a huge difference in the fight.

Fighting an enemy that is easiest to kill with the one skill you never use/upgrade.



belovedloveless said:


> Oh yeah that would get very annoying..x.x...then you have to start ALL over again...Or like your on the final boss and your save point is a while back and you can't skip the CG movies...and you need one more hit and you have one more hit till you die..and he gets ya.. x.x...


How about when you BOTH hit eachother, but it doesn't count for you, because the boss has some dramatic death sequence before he's officially dead. I forgot what game it was, but this has happened to me a few times on a game. I think it might have been Megaman.


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

Range said:


> How about undead that's hard to kill? Mabinogi is a perfect example. The zombies, unless you're really good with ONE skill, they take forever to kill. The best part about is, unlike every other monster/player in the game, the can walk while using the Counter skill, and stand still while using Defense instead of walking. All attacks do 1 damage and have no knockback except 2, Smash, which won't work if they're using counter, and Windmill, which is weaker if they are defending and takes away 10% of your max HP. Did I mention that it's nearly impossible to tell whether they are defending or countering? Did I also mention that you HAVE to kill 50 of them for a quest to revive in town, or else when you die, you have to go back to the other world or wait until some random passer by revives you? (The zombies only appear in "Another World", which you can only get to with a special pass and even then, you can only enter on Saturdays)
> 
> So I'm adding these to the list:
> Enemies that can use the same attack/move as every other monster, but they can do something else with it.
> ...




Oh gosh..x.x...Yeah that'd be annoying.. o-o...specially if it happens in 2 times or more in a row!


----------



## ADF (Aug 28, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> *sighs* i have one particular example of this in mind right now (and no, it's not oblivion for once)



Let me guess, it just so happens to also be a Bethesda title?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 28, 2008)

ADF said:


> Let me guess, it just so happens to also be a Bethesda title?



Nope i've never been a "rain of radioactive dust and particles" player ,my game of grief involves a little purple dragon... i think that says enough


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 28, 2008)

Tomb Raider Legend on the DS. I nearly broke my DS so many times over that game!


----------



## psion (Aug 28, 2008)

- Stupid checkpoint systems:  I am so glad consoles finally graduated to the "save anywhere" system PC has been at for years.  Working my way to a save point just felt so annoying.
- Bad AI:  I cannot count how many times my team mates in Haze kept walking into my shots.
- Immature online pricks:  I haven't run into many, PC gaming doesn't have as many of the little worms as console gaming does.  But the few that are there are naturally a little tougher...
- JRPGs:  Japanese console RPGs have really lost their charm, especially now that I've gotten access to my fair share of Western RPGs.  No more formalic stories, characters that are essentially set in stone except for some gradual sense of getting "better."
- Old-school fanboys:  Bringing a old game into the latest generation is tough, it's even harder when some traditionalist pricks are willing to condemn the game even before anyone's had a chance to play it.  They tend to ignore things like setting, characterization, and themes for things like archaic graphics systems, minor changes in the art style, and mechanics that were more of a necessity at the time then a feature.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

Stupid AI especially when they walk into your line of fire constantly, and has anyone played manhunt god that reporter is a pain in the ass she constantly is scared and chases you


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 28, 2008)

Forty people ready to kill, and one idiot forgetting to do a single move wiping a raid group.
Drunk people attending raids.

Grenade hacks.[wolfteam....ergrgrg]


----------



## Azure (Aug 28, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Locked doors and waist-height barriers.
> 
> You have a rocket launcher, BLOW THE FUCKING DOOR DOWN!


This is why I loved Red Faction.  Malleable terrain=WIN!!.  As for my gripe, it has to be omniscient AI.  Prime example are RTS games.  The computer seems to know exactly where you are, everytime.  I've even tested this theory in an editor, and they make a beeline for your ass.  They don't even explore other parts of the map, just a single line right to your base.  Also, in game cutscenes, specifically on some older games.  They were done so poorly.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 28, 2008)

FINALLY killing an enemy boss but dying just before you completely win.
The "hay letz copy HALO!111!" mentality in pretty much every FPS in the last decade.
Games that look like there was gonna be something awesome in it but they ditched it for time or something else.
Things in a game that are only used ONCE or twice the whole game, like 1ups


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 30, 2008)

ADF said:


> Crysis Mod.
> 
> Quotes from the forum I found it.
> 
> ...



It's Crysis. If you're not a graphics whore, you have no business playing that game.

EDIT:





Daniel Kay said:


> Nope i've never been a "rain of radioactive dust and particles" player



People who think Bethesda made the earlier Fallout games. IT WAS BLACK ISLE GORRAMMIT!


----------



## Drecano (Aug 31, 2008)

CoD4 online.  I shot a guy in his head with a LMG and he didnt die.  So I unloaded a full clip of said LMG into him......didnt die.  He shot me in the leg with a pistol.....died.  That is annoying as hell.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Drecano said:


> CoD4 online.  I shot a guy in his head with a LMG and he didnt die.  So I unloaded a full clip of said LMG into him......didnt die.  He shot me in the leg with a pistol.....died.  That is annoying as hell.



I hate cheaters like that.


----------



## ADF (Aug 31, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> It's Crysis. If you're not a graphics whore, you have no business playing that game.


Contrary to what some none Crysis players think; the game wasn't graphics over game play, it actually delivered in both areas.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 31, 2008)

Stupidly accurate AI in Rainbow Six Vegas 2. A couple of friends and I started playing it again last night and the amount of times we looked around a corner and got a shotgun to the face from half way across the map was just stupid.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Stupidly accurate AI in Rainbow Six Vegas 2. A couple of friends and I started playing it again last night and the amount of times we looked around a corner and got a shotgun to the face from half way across the map was just stupid.



I hated that sniper ON THE FIRST LEVEL. I lost count how many times he sniped me.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 1, 2008)

ADF said:


> Contrary to what some none Crysis players think; the game wasn't graphics over game play, it actually delivered in both areas.



It _emphasised_ graphics, and expected the player to make their own fun. That thar is not good game design.


----------



## ADF (Sep 1, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> It _emphasised_ graphics, and expected the player to make their own fun. That thar is not good game design.


Graphics are just part of the experience, not *the* experience. What is it about a good looking game that people automatically assume it is catering to graphics over game play? Seems to me Crysis is just not your style of game, sounds like you wouldn't like Spore either; since that game is about making your own fun with what you have been given as well.

If you want to be hand led through the experience play a corridor shooter.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 1, 2008)

ADF said:


> Graphics are just part of the experience, not *the* experience. What is it about a good looking game that people automatically assume it is catering to graphics over game play? Seems to me Crysis is just not your style of game, sounds like you wouldn't like Spore either; since that game is about making your own fun with what you have been given as well.
> 
> If you want to be hand led through the experience play a corridor shooter.



I will then. I _like_ linear gameplay, at least as far as shooters are concerned. Spore is a different beast. Spore is a game that encourages imagination, whereas Crysis just offers multifarious ways to blow things up. I actually detest open-world design as a general rule, linear gameplay can be pulled off effectively and still offer multiple gameplay routes, see Alone in the Dark for a recent example, or Fallout for a brilliant older one.


----------



## ADF (Sep 1, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> I will then. I _like_ linear gameplay, at least as far as shooters are concerned. Spore is a different beast. Spore is a game that encourages imagination, whereas Crysis just offers multifarious ways to blow things up. I actually detest open-world design as a general rule, linear gameplay can be pulled off effectively and still offer multiple gameplay routes, see Alone in the Dark for a recent example, or Fallout for a brilliant older one.



We just have differen't tastes then. 

But don't downplay Crysis as being an unimaginative graphics whore game; just because it's encouragement for creativity in your approach is not to your personal taste.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 1, 2008)

racing areas in a non racing game, repeating bosses, enemys 10 levels above you on the first area.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 1, 2008)

on rail shooters i hate em with a vengence


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 1, 2008)

ADF said:


> We just have differen't tastes then.
> 
> But don't downplay Crysis as being an unimaginative graphics whore game; just because it's encouragement for creativity in your approach is not to your personal taste.



Actually, I'm being a bit overly negative here. I actually really enjoyed the time I had with the demo, it's just that because the AI is keyed towards FPS, and therefore has unnaturally good eyesight, making stealth gameplay impossible unless you use the cloak (which feels cheap). Being semi-obsessive-compulsive as I am, it pisses me off not being able to flawlessly pull off a stealthy entrance. It's fun ramboing shit up for half-hour intervals. But there's so much freedom, I don't feel compelled to ever buy the full game. That's poor marketing right there.

EDIT: 





			
				Kyra said:
			
		

> on rail shooters i hate em with a vengence



Then play thyself some Panzer Dragoon Orta, quicksmart, sirrah!


----------



## beetleguy (Sep 1, 2008)

The Grim Reaper in Kid Icarus. Why does the grim reaper have to throw his midget children at you instead of trying to kill you himself?

The Eggplant Wizard, also in Kid Icarus. A purple man with one eye and red Shoop-Da-Woop lips carrying an eggplant staff throws eggplants at you and tries to turn you into one. What does this have to do with Greek mythology?

And the third boss in Kid Icarus. It's name is Pandora. Pandora was a human whos curiousity brought bad things into the world. In this game, however, it's a frickin annoying blob thing that blows deadly bubbles, that go all around the screen.

I still like the game, but those three things are just downright confusing.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 1, 2008)

Crappy sequels to good games/sequels that are nothing like the game before it. Super Mario Bros. 2/Doki Doki Panic comes to mind. BUT considering how similar the japanese SMB2 is to the first game, maybe US gamers weren't screwed over as much as they think.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 1, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Crappy sequels to good games/sequels that are nothing like the game before it. Super Mario Bros. 2/Doki Doki Panic comes to mind. BUT considering how similar the japanese SMB2 is to the first game, maybe US gamers weren't screwed over as much as they think.



But the Japanese SMB2 is insanely tough.


----------



## Zanzawolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm, lets see...

-Snobby pro players in online games (Kill-steals or straight out kills you just for the lulz and calls you a noob) (Asking questions that you couldn't find in any guide you've looked at and called a noob for that as well for not knowing)
-MMO hackers *gives the evil eye to Maple Story*
-Sucky camera systems that result in you getting killed while trying to figure out where you are.
-The majority of movie based games
-RPGs with more cutscenes and dialogue than play (I wanted a fantasy type game not a movie)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't remember what I put in here already, but recently, it's been cheating morons pissing me off, in so many ways.

Note: This is with regards to CS 1.6

First and most obviously, it ruins the game. What's the point in playing against an opponent who knows where you are and can kill with zero effort? Well, in theory. Some of these idiots are awful even WITH cheats. I lost count the amount of noobs I've seen killed while they try and shoot someone through a wall with a submachine gun. 

Second, the fact that no matter how blatant they are, _they always deny it_. That really annoys me for some reason. I mean really, when the whole server is saying that you cheat, and you KNOW you cheat, why bother saying "nooo i dont cheat u noob lol im pro". Ugh. At least myg0t just go for it and make it as ridiculous and blatant as possible and never deny it. It's almost funny watching them sometimes.

Third, why not go own some bots or something? Doing it against real players is just being an arsehole when all you obviously want to do is just rape everything in sight and have a cool score. I did it before actually. Pretty amusing.

Thank fuck I'm back on a server I have admin access to. BANNED YOU TWAT, HAHAHAHAH.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 1, 2008)

It's not exactly -in- the actual game, but people who are so shocked when they lose that they have to find any and every excuse to throw at you to convince themselves that they don't suck. (Saying you used "cheap tactics", etc.) 

This nice Destructoid article illustrates a lot of the things that annoy about video games.
http://www.destructoid.com/ten-golden-rules-of-online-gaming-64474.phtml

A choice quote:


> If these pukes were good at the game like you, they wouldn't need to rely on such cheap tactics, would they? They'd be like you, running around with the shotgun, not having fun and despising everything everyone else is doing. The fact that they have killed you so many times is proof of how bad they are at playing.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 1, 2008)

When you can't move in first person shooter mode. (Here's looking at you, Metal Gear Solid 1-3...)


----------



## Kajet (Sep 1, 2008)

"Kiddie" games with F(*&ing impossible parts.


----------



## Range (Sep 2, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> It's not exactly -in- the actual game, but people who are so shocked when they lose that they have to find any and every excuse to throw at you to convince themselves that they don't suck. (Saying you used "cheap tactics", etc.)



Oh man, my friend from school does that all the time. We battle online in SSBB and he'll lose, he gets off, I see my Wii has a message, and it's the same friend that I just managed to beat complaining about how I have horrible lag. Funny thing is, my friend over in the UK (The one that whines lives about 30 min away) says he wasn't having all that big a problem, the usual second or 2 delay, that's all.


----------



## Syz (Sep 2, 2008)

Metroids.
The best/worst part of any Metroid game. Especially in the impact crater in Metroid Prime (the original)

"I'll just jump onto this toothy thing now..."

*SCREEEE!!!!!* 

"OHFUCKITSONMYFACE!!! Didn't I just kill like 5 of you??" *falls into phazon and has to use powerbombs to kill that fucker* "Now to start climbing alllll over again."

Scariest. Enemies. Ever.


----------



## Range (Sep 2, 2008)

Syz said:


> Metroids.
> The best/worst part of any Metroid game. Especially in the impact crater in Metroid Prime (the original)
> 
> "I'll just jump onto this toothy thing now..."
> ...



How about in MP3 when your in the last room before Dark Samus. When all the Phazon Metroid are following you around and endlessly spawning while you're trying to shoot that little thing inside the pod.


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 3, 2008)

any flying enemy in any game evar


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 3, 2008)

when things are to easy to kill. i mean when it only takes one shot with the best weapon it takes all the fun out of it and i makes it worse when you cant change weapons


----------



## ADF (Sep 4, 2008)

What is it with people on game sites bashing Spore? People are complaining the differen't game play elements doesn't have as much depth as they wanted, Spore is a casual game and was never advertised as being something a hardcore RTS fan would get something out of.

As Will Wright put it he took X% of Civ, X% of Diablo, X% of genre X and integrated them into Spore. Anyone complaining the RTS elements aren't as complex as RTS X haven't been keeping track of what Spore is intended to be.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 4, 2008)

Shitty music in games where the sound is incredibly important... that fucking annoying piece of shit mekon song in amplitude made me want to stab out my eardrums for example...

Or games with "realistic recoil" in general but especially when you have no idea at all just how much the recoil is messing with your aim.

Or really REALLY creepy people asking "zomg hai u wana yiff?" in SL... but I believe I've ranted about that before...


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

playing MGSonline and some smeger from your team wont stop cqc'ing you i ended up being kicked cause i got so annoyed i just killed the git constantly


----------



## Daniel Kay (Sep 4, 2008)

Aikahime said:


> any flying enemy in any game evar



Cliffracers... the word that makes any TES player shudder

One of my griefs is abandoning FPS modes, i dont mean actual FPS games but having a optional "aim in first person" mode... for example in the Ratchet & Clank series you could always aim in first person and they even had a PLAY in FPS mode after finishing the game once but as far as i've seen you now only got "over the shoulder aim"
I also had a chance to play-test Red Faction 3 at the Games convention 2 weeks ago and seriously aiming in 3rd person just isnt as good as first person... i tried throwing bombs at a certian spot but they went EVERYWHERE but where i tried to aim
After seeing a machinima video where someone made GTA4 look like it was played from first person it just struck me again how cool having a first person mode is... just look at the facts, it improves free aim, easier to navigate through narrow areas, no tangling the camera in a bad angle where you cant see anything and not to mention it can give the game a totaly different feeling

So yea my call is, if you have free camera choice have a at least OPTIONAL FIRST PERSON MODE, so many games could profit from this... hell i dont know why this is dropped from games that even HAD it before


----------



## Freya (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally things that annoy me in video games or the video game community.

*Halo 3 Fan-Boys who will mock Counter-Strike saying Halo 3 is the best FPS because it actually takes skill (It has targeting-assist though...)

*Counter-Strike Fan-Boys that will claim that however you killed them was not due to any gaming prowess but because they lagged, you used a "n00b" gun, you are hacking, or you're breaking server rules. 

*RPG Games that have a horrible story line and shiny CG. 

*Self-Proclaimed All around better-than you final fantasy fan boys/girls. 
"Final Fantasy 8? Who cares, Sephiroth is such a bad-ass. Zidane? Who's that? You know Cloud (Insert obscure fact nobody cares about but themselves.)

*People on FPS's that will always must rant about how they killed you 5 minutes after they made said kill

*On MMO's escort quests... (The 30-Minute turle escort I hate to this day.) 

*Catchy Music that I'm found listening to weeks after I beat the game

*"Innovative and New gameplay." That is basically "Hit X+R2 to rape enemy X. Hit Triangle and Square to Rape enemies X and Y."

* People who believe graphics take precedence over ANYTHING in a game. I mean, graphics are nice but they're not everything. I use to play games with really crappy 3D graphics but they were so fun I'd still play them to this day.

There's my list of gaming complains; I'm sorry if I come off as elitist or snobby that's not really the case. (Or I don't think I am...)


----------



## Skullmiser (Sep 5, 2008)

The Azure sky tower of Boktai. I have not yet gotten to the 100th floor, I'm on like 75.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 5, 2008)

golbat used confuse ray


----------



## ADF (Sep 5, 2008)

Today is Spore/STALKER: Clear Sky launch day in the UK.

They didn't arrive in the post today; so will arrive tomorrow. I went down to the shops and they were all stocking the two games, of course I couldn't buy any of them on the spot because the pre ordered copies are in the mail


----------



## NiChan (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's see...

1. Escort/Protecting missions - There are just some of those missions that just irk me. The one's you're escorting/protecting in the mission normally can be a complete "dumbtard" because of their Computer AI where it gets to the point you wonder if even succeeding in that mission is possible.

2. Random glitches - Now I know there are always going to be some glitches (they're inevitable), but some just drive me insane. Like in Ninja Gaiden II for the 360 - in Chapter 10 there's one where you're in this cave and there's acid surrounding you and you have to kill these giant worm monsters. Well, one time there was this one that would always pop up and you think you'd fire at it with explosive shuriken, but in reality that doesn't work. The only way you REALLY know that it's a glitch is that you walk right up to it and then pass it. Wasted ammo.

3. Lack of continues - I know some games are aiming for high difficulty, but there are some games out there where you spend a lot of time playing and once you die it's game over; you literally have the start from the very beginning. That's probably one of the worst feelings where you get closer and closer to the end of a game and then BOOM! Start over. ( I know some of these games have passwords and such, but there were those that didn't have that option.)

4. Save points being in the worst places - Big example: I remember playing Ninja Gaiden Black and I didn't realize that there was an air tank for you to be able to stay underwater for unlimited amount of time. I made it where I swam down this tunnel and found a save point so I save my game...BUT I couldn't make it back out of the water in time so I died. So if I had started up my game again I would still die anyway - meaning I messed up my game and have to start over. It wasn't till later I looked up information online and found out that there was a tank to begin with. Ugh. Horrible.

5. Cheap moves from AI - I think the biggest thing that annoys me in fighting games is where a computer opponent traps you somewhere to the point of where you can't get out because they're constantly attacking you with the same technique over and over again. That's the kind of thing that makes me want to throw my gaming controller across the room.

That's all I can think of from the top of my head. ^^;


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sequals that were solely fillers.
e.g. Metroid Prime 2, an excuse to introduce dark samus. Or Halo 2, *cough*arbiter*cough*

Samus already has a better doppelganger, SA-X!
Well, she did, anyway.

And the arbiter was unnecessary. Better than MC, but still unnecessary.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 5, 2008)

Stupid YES/NO questions that are endlessly repeated if you answer incorrectly.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Stupid YES/NO questions that are endlessly repeated if you answer incorrectly.



AKA crappy, abortive attempts at branching dialog with NPCs?


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Sep 6, 2008)

MapleStory : Finding anyone for a party quest before you level up unable to do that actual quest. First group I have tried it with, they were fighting like ten-year-olds. And now, I am just waiting for two other friends to either get the game or level up to the appropriate level, which I feel is taking an eternity to even do.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Sep 6, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> When you can't move in first person shooter mode. (Here's looking at you, Metal Gear Solid 1-3...)



Good, I'm not the only one who wanted to punch babies over that.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 6, 2008)

SPEAKING of MGS...

I HATE it when they decide to re-release a game but with "additional/improved content" I shouldn't have to pay for a freaking game TWICE to get the whole thing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2008)

Kajet said:


> SPEAKING of MGS...
> 
> I HATE it when they decide to re-release a game but with "additional/improved content" I shouldn't have to pay for a freaking game TWICE to get the whole thing.



Depends on the added content. Games like Zelda: Link To The Past/Four Swords, I'd get, if I could play with several people in Four Swords. But others like Zelda: Link's Awakening, I wouldn't get simply to get the extra colored dungeon.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 6, 2008)

Pros at Counter-Strike Source who play on a pub server. I'm not even kidding. Go play in some tournament and not camp me and my team over and over.

/rant.


----------



## ADF (Sep 7, 2008)

Developers who take a fun, long awaited game and then needlessly does something to ruin it that could have been easily sorted before release.


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 7, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Immature players in online games, grow the fuck up or quit bitching when I frag you twice in a row after you spawn kill me 5 times.



lol I second this notion, some people need to just stfu. 

Also, games that allow people to use credit cards to actually buy items in the game instead of earning them via game play.


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 7, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Pros at Counter-Strike Source who play on a pub server. I'm not even kidding. Go play in some tournament and not camp me and my team over and over.
> 
> /rant.



The camping part of this is what "grinds my gears". Seriously, move around, let your opponent step out side of his spawn building.

And I would also like to add that throwing an incendiary grenade at a spawn point is just another way to spawn camp. Even with your three seconds of god mode after respawn [and this is in Combat Arms btw] you cant run out of the fire fast enough to not lose HP.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 7, 2008)

Games that are supposed to be "OMGAWESOME!" doesn't get released for years and years, and when it FINALLY comes out... 

Everyone says it sucks...


----------



## Girly_fox_boi_kyi (Sep 21, 2008)

i hate games that look like you can go anywhere in the game and then i ends up being a rollercoaster ride >.> (I.E. Too Human)


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2008)

Girly_fox_boi_kyi said:


> i hate games that look like you can go anywhere in the game and then i ends up being a rollercoaster ride >.> (I.E. Too Human)



You mean "on rails"?


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 22, 2008)

I think he was just referring to linear levels rather than on-rails. Besides, open worlds are le suck.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 22, 2008)

i hate it when there is no real barrier keeping you in yet you cannot pass due to the programming. i mean i HATE standing there going "DAMN IT just jump over the teeny little fence, you have leapt up and grabbed the rims of huge walls and yet you cannot jump over this teeny knee high fence!!!"

if the gmae is programed to not have you be able to get into an area then atleast put a barrier there that you could never actually pass.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 22, 2008)

Bah. I don't have time or the drive to look through all 12 pages.

Did someone mention Navi?


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 22, 2008)

HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
LINK!
HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
HEY! LISTEN!


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 22, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
> LINK!
> HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
> HEY! LISTEN!



Yeahhhh....That.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 22, 2008)

Insurmountable waist high fences SUCK!


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

LMAO Navi.

Anyway, what I despise the most are item spammers in Mario Kart DS/Wii... you know, the ones that use cheat codes to send a barrage of Spiny Shells at you for no apparent reason over Wi-Fi.  Granted, it's a little fun when there's only like three people racing... but it's frustrating as hell when the other racers start going in cahoots with the cheater and begin to target the weakest link (namely me)!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 22, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
> LINK!
> HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
> HEY! LISTEN!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duRO3noyAKU - You mean like this?  Yeah, that'd be damn well annoying alright.


----------



## ADF (Sep 22, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
> LINK!
> HEY! LISTEN! HEY!
> HEY! LISTEN!



Get out of here STALKER.
Get out of here STALKER.
Get out of here STALKER.
Get out of here STALKER.
Get out of here STALKER.


----------



## Rayne (Sep 22, 2008)

ADF said:


> Get out of here STALKER.
> Get out of here STALKER.
> Get out of here STALKER.
> Get out of here STALKER.
> Get out of here STALKER.



I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!
I said come in, don't just stand there!


----------



## Silverstreak (Sep 22, 2008)

The Flood.

/thread


----------



## Teco (Sep 22, 2008)

Hackers. They ruin games. And I cant figure out why. They destroy multiplayer. I can only think of two reasons,, they suck.. horribly or they hate videos games and so ruin gamer's experience by ruining the game.


----------



## Teco (Sep 22, 2008)

Rayne said:


> I said come in, don't just stand there!
> I said come in, don't just stand there!
> I said come in, don't just stand there!
> I said come in, don't just stand there!
> I said come in, don't just stand there!



Oh thats what I forgot to put in my review. That lines are god awfully repeated.


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Sep 22, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Games that are supposed to be "OMGAWESOME!" doesn't get released for years and years, and when it FINALLY comes out...
> 
> Everyone says it sucks...



Most likely Duke Nukem Forever in a few years.

Little kids who mic spam and actually think they're super-mega-pwning-awesome-tastic when they just kill you once.

Speaking of MGS I'm a huge fan just look at my ava, well anyways it's not perfect even it bothers me, but you just gotta be quick. But as far as i know thats a flaw, and for the extra content, i also hated what they did.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 22, 2008)

Older games you can't play on newer PCs without scouring the internet looking for a patch...

especially if you can't even get it to install...


----------



## Mokura (Sep 22, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Older games you can't play on newer PCs without scouring the internet looking for a patch...
> 
> especially if you can't even get it to install...



How old are we talking?  DOSBox runs a hell of a lot of old games admirably.


----------



## Teco (Sep 22, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> And I would also like to add that throwing an incendiary grenade at a spawn point is just another way to spawn camp. Even with your three seconds of god mode after respawn [and this is in Combat Arms btw] you cant run out of the fire fast enough to not lose HP.



I hate people who camp..because they dont realize they're wasting time in a corner instead of having fun in a game AND getting a better score. What are they afraid of. Its a game. And I would rather not have that god mode in combat arms. Thats another annoying thing. Or atleast turn it off when the guy starts firing back at you after he spawns infront of you. *shuns developers*


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Sep 22, 2008)

People who take games too seriously, I mean I was playing Halo 3 the other day and a guy was scorching and yelling at me and my other teammate because we died all the time...

I just laughed at him though


----------



## Kajet (Sep 22, 2008)

Mokura said:


> How old are we talking?  DOSBox runs a hell of a lot of old games admirably.



Around the win 95 area, I've been having trouble with the original version of Lego Creator... yeah... >_>;;;

Also I rather dislike the term "sandbox game" it doesn't quite make sense to me.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2008)

Someone once told me that Win95 games could be effectively run on DOSBox.  Anyone know anything about that, or is it rubbish?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2008)

Range said:


> Bosses/Rivals in games that keep coming back, no matter how many times you've kicked their ass *Looks at Bass*



Ultros... 



Teco said:


> Oh thats what I forgot to put in my review. That lines are god awfully repeated.



It's much more tolerable if you scout around on the Stalker Filefront page for the Russian audio pack.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 23, 2008)

Lack of common sense within existing characters.

Case in point FFVIII


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 23, 2008)

Teco said:


> Oh thats what I forgot to put in my review. That lines are god awfully repeated.



Much like absolutely anything in STALKER, there's a mod to fix that.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 23, 2008)

Teco said:


> Oh thats what I forgot to put in my review. That lines are god awfully repeated.



my sister likes to play zoids battle legends....i force her to put it on mute man because there is only so many times i can hear "grrrrr you got me!!!" before i fricken go batshit insane!!!!
the characters repeat the same few lines over and over as you play, and the music is no help.



okay the most annoying thing ever has to be a fatal glitch.
for instance:
i am lucky enough to have avoided it but in twilight princess if you save and stop while in the room you found the ginat cannon in you are STUCK with no way out, even though the guy is gone midna still thinks he is there and will not let you transform into a wolf to get out, you cannot get out on your own and even killing yourself does not work as the game starts over in this room. worst of all this happens really late in the game and even the debugging team cannot find a way to get out of this glitch once stuck. 
shit if that had happened to me i would be in a fetal position rocking back and forth beating the controllers.


----------



## Silverstreak (Sep 23, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Besides, open worlds are le suck.



Yet another one who has no good tastes...


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 23, 2008)

Silverstreak said:


> Yet another one who has no good tastes...



Please to be axplaining why open worlds are better than linear gameplay. And don't give me _any_ of that  'more replayability' bullshit.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 24, 2008)

The fact that in the new Colonization pressing 'B' will instantly and irrevocably place a settlement in the tile your unit is in, even if said unit is a group of two dragoons and a cannon right outside a native village.


----------



## Seas (Sep 24, 2008)

*That* part of the game where they TAKE AWAY ALL YOUR STUFF
Seriously, what the hell were the designers thinking when they decided they put in a part where almost everything you have collected with long hard work just disappears. ffffffffffff
Luckily, I almost always find some way to bypass the event ;D

Also, ammunition-scavenger-simulation games.
"No, damnit, I won't throw away my p90 to use that shitty AK for the majority of the rest of the game just because there's ammo only for that *activates unlimited ammo cheat*(Farcry, for example)" Well, basically, these are the only cases where I use cheats. If the designers find it funny to annoy players, I dont care, I'll then play with my own ules ;D


----------



## Range (Sep 24, 2008)

When they remake a game, and change stuff.

Disgaea Hour of Darkness and Disgaea DS for example. They changed the voices of prinnies and Etna, and the prinnies also say "Here!" more than "Dood!"


----------



## Rayne (Sep 24, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> *That* part of the game where they TAKE AWAY ALL YOUR STUFF
> Seriously, what the hell were the designers thinking when they decided they put in a part where almost everything you have collected with long hard work just disappears. ffffffffffff
> Luckily, I almost always find some way to bypass the event ;D



Amazingly, that didn't annoy me at all the two times it happened in Clear Sky. Actually scared the living piss out of me running out of a house and seeing 10 guys with AK-47s pointed at me screaming at me to hold still while they mug my ass.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 25, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> Also, ammunition-scavenger-simulation games.
> "No, damnit, I won't throw away my p90 to use that shitty AK for the majority of the rest of the game just because there's ammo only for that *activates unlimited ammo cheat*(Farcry, for example)" Well, basically, these are the only cases where I use cheats. If the designers find it funny to annoy players, I dont care, I'll then play with my own ules ;D



I can see where your coming from for straight-up FPSs, but scavenging and careful resource management is an integral part of survival horror. See; Resident Evil, STALKER.


----------



## Teco (Sep 25, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Amazingly, that didn't annoy me at all the two times it happened in Clear Sky. Actually scared the living piss out of me running out of a house and seeing 10 guys with AK-47s pointed at me screaming at me to hold still while they mug my ass.



Im alittle ways from that part. Oh that was a fun one. Went straight off to kill those suckers. Wasnt too hard on Master difficulty, annoying it might have been to run all the way there, it kinda makes sense. Atleast those bandits had some smarts to set traps like that eh?


----------



## Rayne (Sep 25, 2008)

Teco said:


> Im alittle ways from that part. Oh that was a fun one. Went straight off to kill those suckers. Wasnt too hard on Master difficulty, annoying it might have been to run all the way there, it kinda makes sense. Atleast those bandits had some smarts to set traps like that eh?



Yeah. I only had a pump action and a Browning HP on me, though, so I would've gotten wasted pretty quickly if I'd fired at them. The 



Spoiler



flashbang trap in the Garbage when I was chasing after Fang


 had me pissed off as I totally wasn't expecting that.

Of course, naturally, I joined the bandits after running through the Agroprom underground. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2008)

People who takes all the spoils of ya hard work,


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Teleport mazes.  They're annoying wastes of time that shouldn't even exist.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 26, 2008)

Unexpected interactive cut scenes  of the Resident Evil 4 variety. Don't get me wrong, love the game, freaked me out hardcore.


----------



## Teco (Sep 26, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Unexpected interactive cut scenes  of the Resident Evil 4 variety. Don't get me wrong, love the game, freaked me out hardcore.



xD You mean you had a...

Oh.. lookit those infected villagers up there. Hm, what are they doing I wonder. *sits back and watches the little cutscene, putting controller down* Oh they gots them a plank.. what.. what are they doing to that boulder..? *Press A+B* F***! *flings controller trying to pick it up, boulderboulderboulderroll!* NO! You.. are dead. .. type of situation?


----------



## Kajet (Sep 26, 2008)

The prices, Sure $50 isn't bad for say... UT04 since I've played it A LOT but if the game blows donkey kong sized chunks.

ESPECIALLY if it's a PC game and you CAN'T return it. About all you can to is abandon it at a used book store and get a couple bucks out of it..


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 27, 2008)

When you pay outrageous sums of money for a game/console, then when you get an online game you must pay a subscription fee. COME ON! I just want to play a few rounds of this game with my frend. I am not going to pay just for a few games! Expecaly when I had to pay upwords of $199-499 For a console and $50 for a game.


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 27, 2008)

Teco said:


> xD You mean you had a...
> 
> Oh.. lookit those infected villagers up there. Hm, what are they doing I wonder. *sits back and watches the little cutscene, putting controller down* Oh they gots them a plank.. what.. what are they doing to that boulder..? *Press A+B* F***! *flings controller trying to pick it up, boulderboulderboulderroll!* NO! You.. are dead. .. type of situation?



What's really bad is if you play the game for the first time, are impatient, skip it, and you get some kind of jump up "BOO" kind of death. I saw my brother go into shock when this happened. He's still not over it.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 27, 2008)

"Quick time" events aren't bad if they're done well, as in implemented in the gameplay, but as a part of cinematics... bleah...

Probably the only thing that Shenmue did that made a lasting effect on games...

Even if God of War had to revive it.


----------



## ADF (Sep 27, 2008)

I know complaining about realism in an RPG is pretty pointless, especially a JRPG. But... oh just go have a look.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35174.html?type=

Look at the women at 44 seconds forward, when I came across the trailer and saw this I almost face palmed. I know they are trying to appeal to a male gamer base but that armour design is just utterly ridicules, the armour gives her breasts higher protection priority than her internal organs.

I know they are going for style over function, all JRPGs do, but to have your entire lower torso bare when entering a combat situation? Knowing JRPGs I bet she is a boss while all the fully armoured troops are fodder...


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

ADF said:


> I know complaining about realism in an RPG is pretty pointless, especially a JRPG. But... oh just go have a look.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35174.html?type=
> 
> ...



Dude, everyone knows that the only important parts are boobs and vag.  As long as those get protected who cares?


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 28, 2008)

Water Temples.
nuff said.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2008)

-Unrealistically big-breasted women with armour that doesn't look like it can protect a fly.

-The above co-existing with male troops who cover up as much of their bodies as humanly possible. (Guild Wars, I'm looking at you.)

-"Realistic" colouring schemes....meaning shades of gray and brown. When will people designing realism realize that not everyone else is colourblind and there's some actual colour?

-World War 2, Sci-Fi-Powersuits, Ye Olde British Isles, and Feudal japan settings that we've seen enough times to constitute a use of the Vegeta Meme.

EDIT: How PC Games assume you have a system restore point without taking into consideration that there are a lot of people out there who don't know how to do that or your dumbass family member who knows even less than you do manages to completely fuck up the computer beyond recognition, or that Viruses that wipe out your hard drive don't exist, meaning you got a copy of Bioshock that's little more than a coaster since you can't enter the bullsh*t serial code and can't even upgrade your computer.

-PIRACY.

-The "let's be like Half Life/Halo/Doom" mentality that have been making FPS Games sh*t for the past few years. If I wanted to play Doom, I'll just download Doom and play that. 

-Western RPGs that try to make the interface about as complicated as possible. (See: The Witcher) If that's supposed to be a sign of intelligence, then I'd rather be dumb as the average Counter-Strike/TF2 player and having fun than playing a game that'd put Stephen Hawking to sleep. 

-JRPGs that send oyu on wild goose chases.

-The "You gain HP by losing HP, you gain MP by casting spells, you gain strength by attacking" leveling up system. Can you like, not do that guys? That frustrated the hell out of us in Final Fantasy 2 when clubbing ourself over the head gave you better experience. It only really worked in Morrowind or Brave Fencer Musashi.

-Elitist "PC games are better than you all! Consoles are for stupid people and they suck!" gamers. Remember when the point of a game was to have FUN?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2008)

Gripe about MMOs:

The fact that when you buy that game and you subscribe, you're buying all the other players, in a sense - they're an integral part of the game you're playing.  And let's face it, a lot of those integral parts that you're "buying" are fucking retards and asshats.  You know the saying "You can't choose your relatives"? You can't choose your fellow MMO players either.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 30, 2008)

Tough. First of all, Why do you have to go back SOOO far if in a checkpoint game (a perfect example=Turning Point: Fall of Liberty, in a way, it was almost impossible because of its checkpoints.)?
And, bad plots.
Any RPG that sucks.
TyVulpine missed out on what could probably be the best game! Legend of Dragoon, if you were good at it, was a kick @#^ game!


----------



## Kajet (Sep 30, 2008)

Being asked to save... ONCE IN THE ENTIRE GAME especially if there's a LOT of time between possible save points. (yay FFT war of lions)


----------



## Teneba (Sep 30, 2008)

It may have already been said but...Baby Mario crying in Yoshi's Island.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 30, 2008)

Teco said:


> xD You mean you had a...
> 
> Oh.. lookit those infected villagers up there. Hm, what are they doing I wonder. *sits back and watches the little cutscene, putting controller down* Oh they gots them a plank.. what.. what are they doing to that boulder..? *Press A+B* F***! *flings controller trying to pick it up, boulderboulderboulderroll!* NO! You.. are dead. .. type of situation?



Almost exactly how it happened actually. Big problem was that I just wasn't paying attention. If I remember correctly Jericho had a few of those things that never really took me by surprise...yes I actually liked Clive Barker's Jericho, I'm a big Barker fan.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Drowning in any sonic game...


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 30, 2008)

Frank West and Otis.

Goddammit Frank, surely you can talk on the phone and bash zombies with a one-handed weapon at the same time?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Drowning in any sonic game...



Annoyed the hell out of me as well.  I mean, jeez, Mario can hold his breath indefinitely, what's your problem, you little blue wuss?

Actually, dying repeatedly to environmental hazards PERIOD is a pisser.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh btw, that reminds me. Sonic+drowning=Frogger all over again. -.-


----------



## Frostwulfe (Sep 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Invisible world borders.



*thinks of Infinite Undiscovery*


----------



## Kajet (Oct 1, 2008)

Worthless status ailment spells/abilities you never use cause they never work.
Powerful yet functionally worthless weapons/magic/abilities.
Porn. It's just... pointless unless the game can be played with only one hand


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Elitist "PC games are better than you all! Consoles are for stupid people and they suck!" gamers. Remember when the point of a game was to have FUN?



I'll one-up (no Mario pun, folks) you on that:

_ANYBODY_ that takes video games seriously. Way to turn one of my few sources of fun and relaxation into a dick-measuring contest I have no interest in participating in by being an asshole.

On top of that, people who open up a menstrual floodgate about camping.
"Camping? I'm a NINJA! Element of surprise, bitch!"
Then I stab 'em in the back.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I'll one-up (no Mario pun, folks) you on that:
> 
> _ANYBODY_ that takes video games seriously. Way to turn one of my few sources of fun and relaxation into a dick-measuring contest I have no interest in participating in by being an asshole.
> .




That's one of the reasons that I avoid most if not all multiplayer like the plague...other than the fact that I've been a single-player all my life, being the only male below 40 and above 3 within a mile radius. 


-Save Points. At least rip off the Tales of Eternia PSP port and make a LOAD point inside dungeons and allow you to save wherever your schedule allows.

-Jailbreak. I know horde in World of Warcraft bitched for the entirity(sp) of 2005 and 2006 about their Onyxia's Lair attunement quest requiring them to five-man Lower-blackrock-spire, but to this day I still say that Jailbreak is far worse. 

-Having fights in gameplay based entirely off of luck.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Gameshark codes. Are people really that pathetic?


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

button bashers when not needed like mercenaries 2 and the worst offender what ive seen of Silent Hill 5 has them ohh goody i have to open this door by giving myself a constant cramp


----------



## Range (Oct 4, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Oh btw, that reminds me. Sonic+drowning=Frogger all over again. -.-


Yeah, but Sonic could at least enter the water, he may not know how to swim, but he can at least hold his breath, not like a Hedgehog is supposed to be underwater for long periods of time, (but on that note, they also aren't supposed to be able to run at insanely high speeds either)

But Frogger, he's a frog, he's supposed to know how to swim, and stay underwater.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

when a game is based off of a movie but it turns out ot be those standard run around and punch things until you get from A to B while occasionally collecting an item game. Disney is quite well-known for this (from what I've seen, at least). Emperor's New Groove game could've been soooo cool, but no


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

As a kid and getting blisters from playing X-men vs. Street fighter. No technique there, just press everything you can as fast as you can.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As a kid and getting blisters from playing X-men vs. Street fighter. No technique there, just press everything you can as fast as you can.


"There has to be something wrong with a game where you can spend 15 years practicing and learning every slightest nuance and still lose to someone randomly mashing buttons"

I would say button mashers are pretty bad, but I have an issue with fighting games that typically like to balance the character out by giving one really really junk character a spam move, and whenever that character is used you get group replies (and this is typically in an open arcade so you know that the demographic has less intelligence and less character than post-64 Peach) "Oh what a noob, using such a spam character"


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 4, 2008)

Game engine cutscenes (Blizzard and FMVs will always have my vote)
Getting stuck in clipping (MORROWIND)
The cancellation of an awesome sequel (Nexus 2)
NERFING something that doesn't need it.
Yeah... lots more but really, most of my annoyances are gnerally tied to specific games


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 4, 2008)

Games that don't cater to a decent range of ability, whether it be by being insanely difficult even on the lowest setting *coughstalkershadowofchernobyl/clearskycough* Or far too easy on the hardest *coughhalocough*.


----------



## serph (Oct 4, 2008)

RPG sequels that give no reason to loss of stats and equipment. at least DDS2 hinted at a reason, but stuff like FFX2 just expect you to say "yay! i lost all my rare items and all my characters are now unable to cast any of the spells that i spent 1625 hours earning! ........YAY!!!!"


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 5, 2008)

games that, when  enemies hit you, they do a slow attack that you cant avoid for no reason, then you cant stand up because you're getting spammed with lasers, then a rancor starts stomping around 5 meters away and you still get hurt! and the force grip is unbelievably clumsy, and you start wishing you had have kept psi-ops...

in case you don't reciginze, im talking about force unleashed, great game, filled with frustrations...

oh! and games with tacked on features, like the lego games for DS...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 29, 2009)

Old topic but i think this will never really die

A personal one is, well, i think this TV Tropes entry here says it well:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ReptilesAreAbhorrent
Pretty much the fact that this is STILL so much in use... example in an upcomming game "X Blades", what are the main enemies you mow down... a horde of lizard men... and i think the still present "kill the dragon" goal in *PRETTY MUCH EVERY DAMN FANTASY GAME* speaks for itself...

But before this boils down to "danny is whining about this again!" this doesnt just apply to scalies, it's pretty much the use of "token evil creature" in games or to boil it even further down the old, dusty and rancid plot of "good vs evil" wherein evil is never someone who has goals with you just standing in the way (example: "we need land to live and the only way left to get it is war") but always "evil for the SAKE of beeing evil" (example: "hey you there" *stab* "fun times")

I guess this is to simplify story telling, you'd feel sorry to kill someone who just tries to solve his own hopeless situation... but that is the POINT, the old "kill them because they are evil" is FUCKIN OLLDDD... and this again rises up to "hey lets just re-use what has been used as the token evil guys for YEARS already, no need to think of something new"... and why do you kill them "uhm... because they're evil... it's in the manual" (sadly a good deal of abusing xenophobia also plays into this, if something is different you're ok to kill it)

Conclusion; STOP using above linked cliche and also apply this to all the "token evil guys"... and no not just to serve as humans pets as many games treat this, seriously in all those games you're only "good" if you SERVE HUMANS AS PETS

Example from "Drakan: The ancients gates", you meet two Arokhs old friends (two dragons) but instead of helping you to save mankind they simple refuse... what do you do... kill them, simply because they REFUSED

So how could i add all this together...

Game programmers, story writers... get your heads out of your ASSES and DROP THE STORYLINE AND SETTING CLICHES


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 29, 2009)

Thread is going to die very soon


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 29, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Thread is going to die very soon



Possible but wanted to see if the old one can catch on instead of starting a new one, just hope people dont see this as an open invitation to freely attack things now... seeing how this forum goes i guess i can say bye bye thread


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 29, 2009)

It's called necroing. It gets frowned upon here and usually causes a thread lock.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 29, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> It's called necroing. It gets frowned upon here and usually causes a thread lock.



Well never saw a rule against it at least not in the official rules but ok if people have to play crazy i'll attempt to make a new one

But honestly i always thought "hey there already is one, lets use that instead of having to make a new one" is better and honestly most "necro bashing" comes from just beeing ABLE to do it... oh well i'll see where this will go...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 30, 2009)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheComputerIsACheatingBastard

From the Tropes site, I hate it when the computer cheats.


----------



## Rahf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, listen!


----------



## Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

Rahf said:


> Hey, listen!



Was gonna mention Zelda for a bit of a decent reason.  

Though fun, I'm not a fan of the, "You've gone around the world all ready, but... Well, get ready to do it all over again!"


----------



## Starwind87 (Jan 30, 2009)

Games that have been in development for freaking /ever/ but still release with ungodly amounts of nearly game-breaking glitches. Although I love Left 4 Dead, it's the perfect example, having been under development for ages but when it first came out it had so many glitches that a single person could run through the campaigns just using the quick melee glitch.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 30, 2009)

Games that get their plot and levels cannibalized due to the developers facing a deadline and having to cut stuff.

Games that have bad camera angles that depending on where you are the camera goes into a wall.

Games with wonky learning curves. These are ones where the first level is easy but the third level is next to impossible. There needs to be a smooth curve for learning a game.

Games with sterotypical hero vs. villian. Add some depth in the story besides this good vs. evil stuff.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 30, 2009)

Players that annoy the @#%$ of me in Team Fortress 2:

-When you get on a server only to find a demoman and a pyro inside your spawn base throwing bombs and spawn-camping, or see a sniper floating 20 feet in the air thanks to the hackers. (This is on the PC, fyi, and i'm pretty sure the servers where this happens aren't VAC-secured or whatever that is)

-When I'm trying to heal a Demoman or a soldier and they blow themselves OUT of range of the medgun and then yell at me for not healing them.

-when I get yelled at for not healing a pitfall.

-When demomen and soldiers blowthemselves up at red health when I'm trying to heal them. 

-When I invuln a scout to cap the control point or move the payload and then he takes out his bat, runs OFF THE STUPID CONTROL POINT, and then proceeds to Leeroy the engineers.

-When I move the invuln on a heavy instead and the Leeroy scout gets blown up, he yells at me for taking it off.

-WHen I invuln someone on Payload and they start Leeroying. 

-Healing Scouts. HOLD STILL DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 30, 2009)

Morrowind - Cliff Racers

Halo - Kamikaze Grunts, because most of the time you are not paying attention to them

Nothing else coming to mind yet.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 30, 2009)

Going from one end of the map to the freaking other.
Overuse of "realism" that takes the fun out of games.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

unnecessarily powerful creatures that are harder then bosses in RPGs, Why are they there and what's the point of the bosses then?


----------



## ADF (Jan 30, 2009)

Console to PC ports that cannot be arsed to use proper wide screen aspect ratios.

I'm talking about games that use black bars to force the image into 16:9, games that take 4:3 and crop the image into 16:10 so wide screen users actually get less on screen than 4:3 displays.

If you cannot be arsed to perform a decent port of a game then why the hell should people buy your products? Sooner or later developers/publishers get a reputation for shitty ports and we boycott their ass, then they use piracy to justify their poor PC sales. :roll:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, hey, I've got one.

Default or premade character builds that suck harder than a 747 jet engine.

For shits and giggles I just started up NWN and clicked on nothing but the "Recommended" button throughout creation and level-up, all the way to level 40.  Sweet Christ, who the fuck designed the default level-up packages? It's a total clusterfuck.  Weapon focus on MORE than one weapon?  And one of them is a two-hander, therefore nullifying any justification of such a choice for dual-wielding.  And a couple of archery feats.  What?  WHAT?  None of this makes ANY sense.  My god, I pity the poor idiot who lets the CPU hold his hand through that game.

Of course, NWN isn't the only game with idiotic/nonsensical/blatantly inferior default characters.  Why the fuck is it that the only way to get a decent character is to custom-build it? This shouldn't be the case.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 30, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Oh, hey, I've got one.
> 
> Default or premade character builds that suck harder than a 747 jet engine.
> 
> ...



I wish I could start NWN, but the stupid thing won't reinstall on this PC, thanks game, and yes, that does suck that already made characters suck.



> Gameshark codes. Are people really that pathetic?



Sad to say, but yes I am, besides, there are times those are a necessity, like if you're playing that God awful NES Ghostbusters game, but then why would you want to play that unless you're trying to show off how fucking horrible it is.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 30, 2009)

my most hated thing in video games is the annoying 10 year old having a sleepover with his buddys and thinking hes cool by showing his M rated game to his buddies and badmouthing everyone in the party


----------



## Lucedo (Jan 30, 2009)

For me, the babies from Yoshi's Island DS. Their cries are so annoying that i forget the fact that its just the game.

PC Elitists - a class of gamer who prefers PC gaming over others. Their opinions are always biased against console games, primarily play FPS and RTS games, and shun certain genres of gaming i.e JRPGs. The reason why they act like that is that they claim that they are too good for console games.

The Torque Bow from Gears of War - A direct hit = instant death.


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Players that annoy the @#%$ of me in Team Fortress 2:
> 
> -When you get on a server only to find a demoman and a pyro inside your spawn base throwing bombs and spawn-camping, or see a sniper floating 20 feet in the air thanks to the hackers. (This is on the PC, fyi, and i'm pretty sure the servers where this happens aren't VAC-secured or whatever that is)
> 
> ...




I think you need to start playing on some of my servers. :/ The average IQ of the players present is higher than their shoe size, thankfully.

But yes, all of these are annoying. Here's a few of mine:

w+m1 Pyros - Seriously, you might as well stick your head in the dirt for all the good it will do. lrn2ambush.

OCD Medics - There are other people on the team BESIDES your pet Heavy. He'll live for two seconds while you heal me.

n00b Engineers - Newbie engineers I go out of my way to help. n00b engineers, I pray for friendly fire. Why? Cuz they dropped their sentry gun down in front of mine. Ass.

Winbombers - Demomen who use their stickybombs as offensive weapons. Protip: If they were meant to be used in battle, they would detonate on impact like, oh gee, your grenades do?!

LEEROY JENKINS Syndrome - Solo Suicide Pushes waste time and do very little. This is especially annoying if you are a Medic and opt to use Kritzkrieg on your paitent over Ubercharge. You only have ten seconds; don't bite off more than you can chew.


- - - - -

For games that aren't online, I think the only thing I really, really despise in videogames is Quick-Time Sequences. Those 'Push Dis Button If Ya'll Wanna Live' cinematics. Espeically annoying if no advance warning of these sequences is given.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> unnecessarily powerful creatures that are harder then bosses in RPGs, Why are they there and what's the point of the bosses then?



Bragging rights and random fun.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 31, 2009)

When somebody walks up to you while you're swinging a weapon, and you get in trouble for hitting them. Oblivion..


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Jan 31, 2009)

That fixed camera crap from most newer adventure games. Yes, it's very cinematic and I'm impressed... NOW LET ME SEE WHAT THE FUCK I'M GETTING KILLED BY!


----------



## Kajet (Jan 31, 2009)

Alliance players High level douche bags who gank you with 1-2 hits for no apparent reason.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 31, 2009)

TIME LIMITS >=C


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2009)

-bad cameras
-quick time events
-bugs, glitches and crashs
-a ridicolous storyline
-bad friendly AI


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 31, 2009)

-Computerplayers in Mario Party

there were alot of WTF moments when 2 friends and I played tonight

-well, it's not really a game, but what you need to play the game, the disc
my Brawl disc is now completely fucked up, there are no scratched but my friend said the disc was overheated


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 31, 2009)

People who willfully play on PvP servers, yet bitch about being ganked by the opposing players.  If you don't like being attacked at random, then PvP isn't meant for you.  Either get some balls, level up and fight back... or take your character to a PvE server.

It's like someone taking a vacation in Southern California during the summer, and bitching about how hot it is.  Or building your house near an airport, and then pissing and moaning about how noisy the planes are.  No tissues you for folks.  Cry on someone else's shoulder.


----------



## reian (Jan 31, 2009)

To much talk/cut scenes really bug me...


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 31, 2009)

reian said:


> To much talk/cut scenes really bug me...



Well, I can sorta agree with you on that.  I, for one, enjoy cutscenes as long as they're engaging and keep the story going.  However, some developers seem to find it necessary to make them 100% unskippable!  Especially in RPGs where the last save point is before a giant, climactic battle.  If you die, you get to watch the whole thing all over again.... and again and again.  ~_~

An option to "skip" the segment needs to be required for all games that have lengthy cinematics/text-based scenes.


----------



## reian (Jan 31, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Well, I can sorta agree with you on that.  I, for one, enjoy cutscenes as long as they're engaging and keep the story going.  However, some developers seem to find it necessary to make them 100% unskippable!  Especially in RPGs where the last save point is before a giant, climactic battle.  If you die, you get to watch the whole thing all over again.... and again and again.  ~_~
> 
> An option to "skip" the segment needs to be required for all games that have lengthy cinematics/text-based scenes.


I can agree with you on that...Kinda like the most recent Prince of Persia...it saves right before the ending and you can go back before that point or even continue from that save file after the credits...

I could never finish a Final Fantasy game in less then six months cause I would get bored with the movie aspects...*snore* I just want to slash/shot at things...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 31, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Well, I can sorta agree with you on that.  I, for one, enjoy cutscenes as long as they're engaging and keep the story going.  However, some developers seem to find it necessary to make them 100% unskippable!  Especially in RPGs where the last save point is before a giant, climactic battle.  If you die, you get to watch the whole thing all over again.... and again and again.  ~_~
> 
> An option to "skip" the segment needs to be required for all games that have lengthy cinematics/text-based scenes.



Hell they have taken "long cutscenes" to the extreme and actually added SAVE POINTS in cut scenes, longest i ever heard off has 4 save points


----------



## reian (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Hell they have taken "long cutscenes" to the extreme and actually added SAVE POINTS in cut scenes, longest i ever heard off has 4 save points



What game is this so I know not to play it? *tries to think of all the games at work that this might happen in and all of them seem to be put out by SE*


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 31, 2009)

reian said:


> What game is this so I know not to play it? *tries to think of all the games at work that this might happen in and all of them seem to be put out by SE*



Cant find it anymore, there was a entry on TV Tropes, i think it was in "unskipable cutscenes" but seems like the whole topic was removed or merged with another one


----------



## reian (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Cant find it anymore, there was a entry on TV Tropes, i think it was in "unskipable cutscenes" but seems like the whole topic was removed or merged with another one


Damn...hopefully I don't come across it in the vintage Video Game store...or even in my store 0.o


----------



## Taasla (Feb 1, 2009)

Game breaking glitches that have no reason to be there.  Ugh.  Here's looking at you Fable 2.  I wasn't aware I had to be present for every bit of information on my second play through.  Hooray for being permanently stuck in the storyline!

Bad cameras, poor targeting systems, and terrible love stories also get to me.  The love story in FF8 killed it for me.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2009)

Taasla said:


> Bad cameras, poor targeting systems, and terrible love stories also get to me.  The love story in FF8 killed it for me.



The love story killed it for you? As opposed to the unlikable characters, the asinine plot...


----------



## Starwind87 (Feb 1, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Players that annoy the @#%$ of me in Team Fortress 2:
> 
> -When you get on a server only to find a demoman and a pyro inside your spawn base throwing bombs and spawn-camping, or see a sniper floating 20 feet in the air thanks to the hackers. (This is on the PC, fyi, and i'm pretty sure the servers where this happens aren't VAC-secured or whatever that is)
> 
> ...



Just a side note, you don't capture control points or move the payload while uber'd. The point of an uber is to go "leeroy" on sentry guns, or other players if there are none, to clear everything out so you and your team can cap the point/move the payload after.


----------



## Taasla (Feb 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The love story killed it for you? As opposed to the unlikable characters, the asinine plot...



Those were the festering wounds.  :C


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a gripe.  NPCs that are constantly trying to get you to buy their crappy items.  They beg you to buy it off of them and then don't even knock down the price any.  Fucking bitches, you're in an all supply no demand market, you're asking for fucking CHARITY, and you have the gall to demand full price? Suck my dick, bitch.

Yes, I'm talking about all the little fucking Jew-animals in Animal Crossing.  Fuckers.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 1, 2009)

On the topic of prices in games i HATE the old "buy expencie, sell cheap" thing most games do where you can only sell items dramaticly undrepriced but have to buy them hellishly overpriced... worst offender so far is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. where is has a 1:10 ratio for most objects, for bandages even a 1:30 ratio... i can understand that they want to add some pressure on the player but SUCH price differences are ridiculess

It's even more ridiculess that they keep popping up in sandbox RPGs where you have a lot of traders and some even specialized on certain stuff and STILL they all act the same way, they could at least balance some "offer and demand" balance where you can get best price if you know where to buy and sell what objects.. TES at least allowed you to barter for prices and gain favour of the traders for that but they still played the same game

Buuuutttt on the other hand money in a lot of those games is fairly useless, in oblivion (ugh still dont like the game really though ) you could at least buy houses which you couldnt just take... but then again you could just "clear out" a house and take THAT

One thing that should be added in many games that claim sandbox features should be beeing able to play thorugh it WITHOUT beeing a MASS MURDERER... i'm not pointing to morality and such but honestly can you name a (sandbox) game where you can get through without killkillkillkill... i can only name Deus Ex (possibly to beat with only one INDIRECT kill, thorugh some exploiting skipping even that) and Fallout but otherwise no matter if you play warrior, thief or mage in the end you're a mass murdering psycho


----------



## Ashkihyena (Feb 1, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> On the topic of prices in games i HATE the old "buy expencie, sell cheap" thing most games do where you can only sell items dramaticly undrepriced but have to buy them hellishly overpriced... worst offender so far is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. where is has a 1:10 ratio for most objects, for bandages even a 1:30 ratio... i can understand that they want to add some pressure on the player but SUCH price differences are ridiculess
> 
> It's even more ridiculess that they keep popping up in sandbox RPGs where you have a lot of traders and some even specialized on certain stuff and STILL they all act the same way, they could at least balance some "offer and demand" balance where you can get best price if you know where to buy and sell what objects.. TES at least allowed you to barter for prices and gain favour of the traders for that but they still played the same game
> 
> ...



Yeah, that price thing pops in Spore alot as well, got to collect spice and sell it high, buy it low, that kinda crap.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 1, 2009)

Starwind87 said:


> Just a side note, you don't capture control points or move the payload while uber'd. The point of an uber is to go "leeroy" on sentry guns, or other players if there are none, to clear everything out so you and your team can cap the point/move the payload after.




>.< I should have just ubered the heavy so he could kill people.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Retarded HitBox, like the one in css, wich are 1-2feet behind you when you walk 
(Though i love css XD)


----------



## LordWibble (Feb 2, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> That fixed camera crap from most newer adventure games. Yes, it's very cinematic and I'm impressed... NOW LET ME SEE WHAT THE FUCK I'M GETTING KILLED BY!



You sure you're not talking about survival-horror or RPGs there? Basically the only genres that still use fixed camera angles. You're certainly not talking about adventure games because:

a) The fixed angle is necessary for the player to be able to see everything they need to clearly.

b) If an adventure game is remotely well-designed, death is an impossibility.

c) There's no such thing as a new adventure game


----------



## scythemouse (Feb 2, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Retarded HitBox, like the one in css, wich are 1-2feet behind you when you walk
> (Though i love css XD)



Or two feet below you when you're not even moving. You know how many headshots to the chest I've made in TF2?


----------



## X (Feb 2, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> TIME LIMITS >=C



this.

i would get five stars every time in mercenaries (resident evil 4) if they gave me five minuites to start with instead of 3


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 2, 2009)

TIMED BOSS BATTLES.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE.

It takes time to work out what to do, y'know!


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> TIMED BOSS BATTLES.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE.
> 
> It takes time to work out what to do, y'know!


I agree with you XD...i hate that T_T...


----------



## reian (Feb 2, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> TIMED BOSS BATTLES.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE.
> 
> It takes time to work out what to do, y'know!


Seconded...


----------



## Wreth (Feb 2, 2009)

A timed anything, time limits just suck in general


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2009)

serph said:


> RPG sequels that give no reason to loss of stats and equipment. at least DDS2 hinted at a reason, but stuff like FFX2 just expect you to say "yay! i lost all my rare items and all my characters are now unable to cast any of the spells that i spent 1625 hours earning! ........YAY!!!!"



I don't see that as a valid gripe.

You start FFX-2 and go through with only three characters. Two of them you had in FF-X...one loses the ability to Summon meaning she has to re-learn how to fight. The other...I'm sorry but I'm not going to play a game that makes it insanely easy by allowing the one character that can mega heal, or mega blow up your enemies with two standard items to have inventory transferred over from the last game.

Besides you get to play around with the whole Dressphere thing that makes up for it.

Now I can understand the gripe in Xenosaga. You should have had more transfer from one game to another via memory card if you beat the previous games.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2009)

(SPOILER ALERT)
What things annoy me game wise?

One is that when you have a series like Xenosaga, you end up having part of the game left behind and never transferred over. Technically there are 4 Xenosaga games. Four!!!!

But when you pick up the American III you find yourself completely lost because a game that focus's so heavily on it's kick-ass story line has half a game missing because it was released in Japan but not in America.

I don't like finishing II only to get III and find Shion having quit Vector and joined some new group Scientia...and it's like..."I don't remember this happening in II" Oh wait...it happened in III but that was never released in Ameirca.

That still pisses me off. Yeah, yeah, they stuck the info into the written part in the game so you can read up on it but still. They really should have transferred the real III over and if it was not appropriate for American eyes oh well. Let the soccer mom's and self proclaimed hockey mom's baw. A really big part of the story line did not make it to America....;fumes;

Also when you have a series stick to the fucking same battle mechanics okay? I hate it when they think it is funny or cute to change up something that already works. Xenosaga I had a nice battle system. It was neat and fun. Then they fucked it up in II...and in the American III you get something dumbed down. They should have returned I to III...my opinion. (Same issue with that sad excuse of a game FF12, stupid story line, shallow plot, shallow characters, and a messed up battle system to boot).

That and they decide "Hey let's change Momo's voice from something tolerable to "OMG I NEED TO GOUGE MY EARS OUT, HER VOICE IS SO ANNOYING".

That just annoys me. Series need continuity in battle mechanics and character voices.

Other things that annoy me are graphics wars. That's nice...so you have a game that has OMG amazing graphics. Plot sucks. Now let me go and dig through my old games for something more, I don't know, plot friendly? A game with good graphics and shallow plot may as well be Glover brought to the latest gen console....kudos to any poor gamer who knows what sad excuse for a game I am talking about.

The last thing is games that companies keep trying to rehash. Sorry, Sonic? Needs to be buried with a stake through it. Same with Spyro. Mario is going the same way. I don't know how it is possible but Zelda is still going strong. Some games simply need to die. They are dead...and new games only serve to further ruin and destroy the franchise.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to second (third? fourth? tenth?) the save point thing. I mean it made sense at one point back in the day when the games couldn't handle it. But now, WHY? just gimme a quicksave option (even if its only one slot), just let me sleep when I want to rather than making me wait another hour to find a save point


----------



## Range (Feb 3, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't see that as a valid gripe.
> 
> You start FFX-2 and go through with only three characters. Two of them you had in FF-X...one loses the ability to Summon meaning she has to re-learn how to fight. The other...I'm sorry but I'm not going to play a game that makes it insanely easy by allowing the one character that can mega heal, or mega blow up your enemies with two standard items to have inventory transferred over from the last game.
> 
> ...



*In Golden Sun I and II they sorta addressed that. They made it that you could import your characters from Golden Sun I over to II, but you couldn't actually use them until about the point where the characters from the new game and the old game are about even level anyways.*​


----------



## leon101 (Feb 3, 2009)

Password saving, in stead of save files... urks me every time.

As for level grinding, I actually like that. It relaxes me for some reason.


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 3, 2009)

leon101 said:


> Password saving, in stead of save files... urks me every time.
> 
> As for level grinding, I actually like that. It relaxes me for some reason.



Oooh!  I'll take that one level further!  How about those old NES/SNES games with INSANELY LONG-ASS passwords, which consisted of a mix of letters, numbers, and a bunch of other shapes and symbols.  Some ranged from little tiny ones that you could memorize, while others were ludicrously HUGE, requiring you to waste paper writing down some 48-character password that will become absolutely worthless if you forget to write down that the "O" is actually a "0".

Thank God the "save file" system caught on nice 'n quick after that.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 3, 2009)

I've always hated the fact that shooting an enemy in the groin has no effect at all.  Shouldn't he at least slow down a bit, if not fall to the ground and roll around in agony?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Oooh!  I'll take that one level further!  How about those old NES/SNES games with INSANELY LONG-ASS passwords, which consisted of a mix of letters, numbers, and a bunch of other shapes and symbols.  Some ranged from little tiny ones that you could memorize, while others were ludicrously HUGE, requiring you to waste paper writing down some 48-character password that will become absolutely worthless if you forget to write down that the "O" is actually a "0".
> 
> Thank God the "save file" system caught on nice 'n quick after that.



Faxanadu and Metroid both were guilty of this.

That being said, in Faxanadu once you figured out how the passw- uh, I mean "mantra" worked, you could make small changes in it to give yourself more Golds or experience or items.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> I've always hated the fact that shooting an enemy in the groin has no effect at all.  Shouldn't he at least slow down a bit, if not fall to the ground and roll around in agony?


they HAVE to improve that X_X....i second that ...=)


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's one I'm sure got on your nerves way back in the day.  You're playing a hero who's able to jump amazing heights, mow-down bad guys while clinging to a wall, they can probably do flips while jumping into the air, shoot fireballs, wield magic, run at amazingly high speeds....

... yet they don't know how to fucking swim.  Or at least dog-paddle real quick back to the ledge they fell off of.  Somehow, water just makes them INSTANTLY DROWN.  D:

Or better yet, they don't know how to swim, but only during certain stages.  Yet somehow they can swim underwater in another stage, and not need to take a breath for a good five to ten minutes.

A bit contradictory, dontcha think?


----------



## AlexX (Feb 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Faxanadu and Metroid both were guilty of this.


Justin Bailey makes me forgive Metroid, though~


----------



## ADF (Feb 3, 2009)

It's 2009, cross platform development is standard practice and there are entire engines like Unreal Engine 3 that are built from the ground up for easy cross platform development.

And yet Square Enix still cannot port games to PC properly...

Hell even Spark Unlimited is better at PC versions of games than Square.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Here's one I'm sure got on your nerves way back in the day.  You're playing a hero who's able to jump amazing heights, mow-down bad guys while clinging to a wall, they can probably do flips while jumping into the air, shoot fireballs, wield magic, run at amazingly high speeds....
> 
> ... yet they don't know how to fucking swim.  Or at least dog-paddle real quick back to the ledge they fell off of.  Somehow, water just makes them INSTANTLY DROWN.  D:
> 
> ...


THAT HAPPEND TO ME IN SO MANY GAMES T_T....


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 3, 2009)

One thing annoying me is the constant development towards "the ONLINE game", not online multiplayer or so i mean fully offline games or game modes REQUIERING internet connection... while i have a craptastic connection that wouldnt allow me to do something like this over day making this one of my annoyance points it also gives the risk of denying the one big advantage of PC gameing, mods

Imagine in TES: Oblivion, you dig through the files, find all the unused content they later used for their pay to play contents and decided to simply mod stuff based on it your own... then you start the game up, it connects to the server, does a scan of your game and then refuses to start because you "violated content"... something like this could actually happen, they could have fully functional content in the game already and simply have it LOCKED requiering a later payment and monitor the activation by requiering a signup

So far while the "do your own game" scene is growing a lot already seems to go the "anti mod" way probably becuase the big developers rather have you buy their stuff in micro payments rater than make your own or download for free


----------



## ADF (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> snip


That may have actually happened in a way...


----------



## AlexX (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> So far while the "do your own game" scene is growing a lot already seems to go the "anti mod" way probably becuase the big developers rather have you buy their stuff in micro payments rater than make your own or download for free


While I agree developers are going overboard with anti-mod stuff, there's at least some legitimate reasoning as to why they don't want people screwing around with their games.

Case in point: The Brawl mod to turn Zero Suit Samus into Nude Samus.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 3, 2009)

AlexX said:


> While I agree developers are going overboard with anti-mod stuff, there's at least some legitimate reasoning as to why they don't want people screwing around with their games.
> 
> Case in point: The Brawl mod to turn Zero Suit Samus into Nude Samus.



While i'm no fan of pixle boobs and so i STILL think you should be able to do whatever you like in your OWN copy as long as you dont MAKE anyone else see it (doing this in your own game doesnt hurt anyone else)... living in germany and only gettng VERY censored games i speak out of experience


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 3, 2009)

Heres one that pissed me off in Final Fantasy XII:
Boss battles that DRAIN YOUR HP QUICKLY OVER TIME! And I don't just mean damage, IT FUCKING DRAINS TOO!!! GAH!!! >:[


----------



## LordWibble (Feb 4, 2009)

ADF said:


> It's 2009, cross platform development is standard practice and there are entire engines like Unreal Engine 3 that are built from the ground up for easy cross platform development.
> 
> And yet Square Enix still cannot port games to PC properly...
> 
> Hell even Spark Unlimited is better at PC versions of games than Square.



Yeah but Square can't even make a console game work properly using Unreal 3, so you can't really fault them for platform inconsistency .


----------



## ADF (Feb 4, 2009)

LordWibble said:


> Yeah but Square can't even make a console game work properly using Unreal 3, so you can't really fault them for platform inconsistency .



Their complaint is the engines notes are all written in English and there is a language barrier, they should have sorted that by now. That and poor engine utilization is no excuse for forced 16:9 aspect ratio, no mouse support in the menus and 'possibly' resolution as the only scalable opinion.

This is 2009 not the 1990s when you would expect this from a console port, Square Enix needs to get with the times or be left behind.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 4, 2009)

Needing a net connection to play an offline game, I'm looking at YOU PSU and UT3...


----------



## Kuroy (Feb 4, 2009)

Cliffhanger ending, timer for boss or level/stage, boring characters, escorting task


----------



## leon101 (Feb 4, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Oooh!  I'll take that one level further!  How about those old NES/SNES games with INSANELY LONG-ASS passwords, which consisted of a mix of letters, numbers, and a bunch of other shapes and symbols.  Some ranged from little tiny ones that you could memorize, while others were ludicrously HUGE, requiring you to waste paper writing down some 48-character password that will become absolutely worthless if you forget to write down that the "O" is actually a "0".
> 
> Thank God the "save file" system caught on nice 'n quick after that.



Oh god yes! I played River City Ransom, and that had the longest password system I had ever seen.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 5, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> While i'm no fan of pixle boobs and so i STILL think you should be able to do whatever you like in your OWN copy as long as you dont MAKE anyone else see it (doing this in your own game doesnt hurt anyone else)... living in germany and only gettng VERY censored games i speak out of experience


While that works in theory, it falls apart in practice.

Say someone makes a porn mod. They then share it with their friends because hey, you made it, you wanna share it with people you know will enjoy it. These friends now share it with their other friends because hey, they're going to like it too. The cycle then repeats until the media gets wind of it and creates a dramastorm. Guess who then gets the blame for all of it? HINT: Not the kids who made and/or distributed it.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 5, 2009)

AlexX said:


> While that works in theory, it falls apart in practice.
> 
> Say someone makes a porn mod. They then share it with their friends because hey, you made it, you wanna share it with people you know will enjoy it. These friends now share it with their other friends because hey, they're going to like it too. The cycle then repeats until the media gets wind of it and creates a dramastorm. Guess who then gets the blame for all of it? HINT: Not the kids who made and/or distributed it.



Yea but honestly that falls under "have some damn self control", i'd HATE it if a game would forbid me to mod it in a way i want


----------



## AlexX (Feb 5, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Yea but honestly that falls under "have some damn self control", i'd HATE it if a game would forbid me to mod it in a way i want


Unfortunetly, considering how often stuff like that happens, gamers have proven themselves to be unreliable when it comes to having self-control.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 5, 2009)

Any FPS in general were you are extremely low on ammo while the enemy or friend seems like the have unlimited ammo


----------



## iller (Feb 6, 2009)

The biggest enemy or annoyance  I keep facing in Games lately seem to be the developers themselves.  The egos on these people have gotten way out of hand to the point that Kanye West seems like a humble man by comparison.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 6, 2009)

Bottomless pits. *cough*sonic*cough*


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 6, 2009)

FPS games where you shoot someone in the face point blank 30 times and never die. 
FPS games where you do the above online and they turn around and make a one shot kill on you. 
FPS games where you have 6 people blasting one guy and he snipes all of you with a pistol from 300 yards and the gun has 0 accuracy at 150 yards. 
FPS games where you report the above to admin and find out that the person doing the above is the admins brothers or clan member and they ban you from the server instead. 
I quit playing FPS games a year ago due to the insane amount of hackers, they flooded one server so much they actually shut down: Team America server. 

Lets see... One last one: MMO games that claim to be based on teamplay and in fact they are nothing more than having the biggest mob of people rushing in one direction and overwhelming the other guys lines before they can get more people than you to push back.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2009)

Range said:


> *In Golden Sun I and II they sorta addressed that. They made it that you could import your characters from Golden Sun I over to II, but you couldn't actually use them until about the point where the characters from the new game and the old game are about even level anyways.*​




For every Golden Sun, there are at least two Fire emblem and Final Fantasies in which the sequel has little to nothing to do with the original. And sometimes, even if it is a sequel that doesn't put the player inside a different world entirely the original heroes are often reduced to references or cameos. (The only "returning" party member in Tales of Destiny 2 is Judas/Leon) 

The complaint is really mostly when the characters actually DO return and are playable, like in Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, Golden sun, or Shadow Hearts: Covenant. 
(Although Covenant actually DOES Give you an explanation for why yuri can't use his fusions)


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 7, 2009)

Forgot to add this one:
Having a horse to move about and being unable to outrun a slowly lumbering zombie while on horseback at full gallop.


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 7, 2009)

Lame battles really.

What I love is those battles where all the odds are against you, and you come out on top. Like Brawl for example, you get 3 dorks spamming taunts or cheap tactics that gang up on you, and you still come out on top. Or maybe a War-based game when you're out numbered SO BAD by some tough enemies that wouldn't take much effort to kill you.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 8, 2009)

1. Games where you win by sending 100 more guys than the other guy and it is called "the greatest strategy game of the year" for whatever reason. 
2. BF2 (just as someone else said) where someone cant hit you point blank with a 100 round clip on a machinegun but can lob a grenade 200 yards over a building and make it land on your head. 
3. Games such as BF2 where you get banned from the server for having a squad that wins. 
4. BF2 servers where the admin hack and cheat to no end then blame everyone else in the game.
5. ESCORT MISSIONS! Yes, such as AH-64 Apache Assault... My guns ALWAYS locked onto escort vehicles and NEVER the enemy meaning either -I- got wasted... Or the enemy blasted the convoy into oblivion.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> 1. Games where you win by sending 100 more guys than the other guy and it is called "the greatest strategy game of the year" for whatever reason.



The "steamroller" and "grunt flood" and "zerg rush" are going to be present in any strategy game.  It's a valid (if unimaginative and cheesy) strategy.

You are presenting your enemy with a shit-ton of different targets, and unless your foes have an effective method of dealing area-of-effect damage their defenses are going to have to chew through them one at a time.  All the while, you're killing your enemies with a "thousand-papercut" assault, and you're doing it relatively cheaply.  Your losses can be quickly replaced with effective unit creation strategies and a steady supply of resources.

Enemy sends flood of zerglings.  You counter by building something to hold back/slow the flood enough that you can bring a nice AoE killing machine to the party (Protoss High Templar w/Psionic Storm is a good recipe for dead 'lings, if you were quick enough about building the requisite buildings).


----------



## Nurr (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate short friggin games. Like, I really wish Left 4 Dead's campaign had been longer. I'm told there's more to it and that there is a series, but as a person who games from time to time, now I guess I gotta get online and let some jerg offs scream at me for being a noob.

Guaah.



Zeraio said:


> Forgot to add this one:
> Having a horse to move about and being unable to outrun a slowly lumbering zombie while on horseback at full gallop.




Does shadow of the colossus have zombies now :>!!!?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd rather a game be short and enjoyable. Tales of the Abyss and Vesperia could ahve done without some parts of the game just because they're annoying.


Jumping puzzles put into a game with rather tough jumping controls.
A lot of FPSes have this when they put in Jumping puzzles when you can't see your feet, but the original Alone in the Dark is guilty of this, adding a jump option really late in the game (like in the last half hour) and then making you go through a jumping puzzle you can't go through because of the awkward controls and the perspective.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 8, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The "steamroller" and "grunt flood" and "zerg rush" are going to be present in any strategy game.  It's a valid (if unimaginative and cheesy) strategy.
> 
> You are presenting your enemy with a shit-ton of different targets, and unless your foes have an effective method of dealing area-of-effect damage their defenses are going to have to chew through them one at a time.  All the while, you're killing your enemies with a "thousand-papercut" assault, and you're doing it relatively cheaply.  Your losses can be quickly replaced with effective unit creation strategies and a steady supply of resources.
> 
> Enemy sends flood of zerglings.  You counter by building something to hold back/slow the flood enough that you can bring a nice AoE killing machine to the party (Protoss High Templar w/Psionic Storm is a good recipe for dead 'lings, if you were quick enough about building the requisite buildings).



Which takes time, zerg rush happens in the early part of a game not the very end when everyone is built up to defend against it. Also, I was not refering to Starcraft, for me a few zealots and photon cannons always did the job better than templars which took too long to build up. Havent played SC in some... 7-8 years now? 

The game I refered too or GAMES are several demo's for other games... Such as one which I can not think of but you just swarmed crap at someone till they buckled. Age of Empires 1 when the AI would make nothing but priests for whatever reason... That or online with other players who would just build one giant army of elephants and swarm you. Anyway, the list goes on. 

As for starcraft again, I never liked to play online, I preferd the storyline and not the "lets see if 150 hydras can overrun them" crap. I maybe in my years of playing it only saw maybe three decent battles where the battle was won with strategy and not just sending the biggest slaughter wave than the other guy could muster. I do NOT care what ANYONE says, that is NEVER strategy. I am a realist when I fight, I do NOT accept high losses in ANY game EVER. Thus I like sudden strike.


----------



## Silverstreak (Feb 8, 2009)

Squeakers.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2009)

You mean like online people?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 8, 2009)

"Prime target PC" AI:
ALL enemies on screen, no matter if they are of different factions will ALWAYS attackt the player no matter waht happens... the evil military faction spaceship might be about to crash into the atmosphere while a robot rebellion is going on and they are invaded by brain eater aliens... the second you enter the room everythings forgotten and they attack YOU

"stop pushing me" fights:
Pretty much EVERY MMO has those... it consists of clicking an enemy... and then watch as the play "stop pushing me":
PC: *pushes enemy*
enemy: Hey stop pushing me *pushes*
PC: YOU stop pushing me *pushes*
enemy: NO YOU STOP PUSHING ME *pushes*
Till one starts crying...
Suuurree you can push those little buttons to push your enemy a little harder but still this fighting system is BORING, i know it has to do with connection speeds and pings so this is a compromise... one of the reasons i dont like MMOs really


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2009)

"The one with the lowest bandwidth wins"


EDIT: Bah not really exclusive to MMOFPSes but any MMO with competitive play.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone a while back mentioned escorts and I am not sure if I said it or not but anyway: 
AH-64 Apache Air Assault game with this one idiotic escort mission where your missiles lock onto the ESCORT not the ENEMY. Then when you try and fix that by dodging or switching through all the targets... You are either shot down or by the time you DO get a lock on them... The enemy has blown up the escort vehicles. 

Oh and missions where you need X amount of ammo to win... And they only give you Y amount which is far less than what you actually need. That or fuel capacity so low you wind up crashing from lack of fuel before you even get to mission objective.


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 9, 2009)

Zeraio said:


> Someone a while back mentioned escorts and I am not sure if I said it or not but anyway:
> AH-64 Apache Air Assault game with this one idiotic escort mission where your missiles lock onto the ESCORT not the ENEMY. Then when you try and fix that by dodging or switching through all the targets... You are either shot down or by the time you DO get a lock on them... The enemy has blown up the escort vehicles.
> 
> Oh and missions where you need X amount of ammo to win... And they only give you Y amount which is far less than what you actually need. That or fuel capacity so low you wind up crashing from lack of fuel before you even get to mission objective.



Interesting.  Reminds me of those bullshit "Zero" missions in *GTA: San Andreas* with the remote-control helicopter that you had to use in order to take out those couriers?  Limited fuel AND a time limit?!  Eat a dick, Rockstar.  I'm only mildly forgiving you due to the fact that those missions aren't required to beat the game.  Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Tycho (Feb 9, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Interesting.  Reminds me of those bullshit "Zero" missions in *GTA: San Andreas* with the remote-control helicopter that you had to use in order to take out those couriers?  Limited fuel AND a time limit?!  Eat a dick, Rockstar.  I'm only mildly forgiving you due to the fact that those missions aren't required to beat the game.  Â¬_Â¬



Oh god I hated those.

The little biplane had miserable handling, was very fragile (and the couriers could indeed shoot back, I found, if you gave them the opportunity) and ate up fuel pretty quickly, it seemed.  Not to mention that the INSTANT you fire a SINGLE BULLET the couriers go apeshit and take off and become nigh-uncatchable, as firing while on the move was almost pointless with the stupid little plane.  Yeah, the plane isn't that fast, either.

Why the fuck didn't CJ just go out, find those couriers, shoot them in traditional GTA style, and go grab a chili dog and go home, like you do with most other nuisances in GTA games? Fuck.



Spoiler



CJ punches Zero in the face later in the game IIRC, during a big casino heist.  Very gratifying to see the annoying nerdfag get his clock cleaned.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 9, 2009)

I have GTA: San Andreas and yes I LOATHED that mission, quit playing the game after I beat it two times... Bored. Another mission I hated was having to fly the bigger planes which handle like a brick and crash/burn so easily it is insane. 

Here is something else I forgot to add and remembered today after getting off BF2 which I have for the most part quit playing online anymore other than when I am waiting on something else... 

1. People who MEMORIZE the game and MEMORIZE how to do things till they NEVER under any circumstances MISS. Such as today a guy who had memorized the game for throwing grenades... 
2. People in BF2 and other games who spend most of their lives playing that one game then get p(bleeped)sy when you tell them they need a life badly. 
3. People who think that shooting a gun in a game and hitting something is being "skilled" with guns or grenades for that matter. 
4. Always winding up on the team that cant hit a barn at 2 ft. away with a 100 round clip machine gun. 
5. Always wind up FIGHTING the team with 99.99% of the HIGHEST ranking people on the server because they all switch teams to one side... 
6. BF2 sucks horribly anymore, people act like LEMMINGS. 
7. People who have memorized where each and every building is in a game so they can put a grenade through every window at over 200 yards. 
8. Idiots in BF2 who get mad at you for telling them they need a life who then complain to admin that you accused them of cheating... So their buddy the admin can ban you. 
9. Gods almighty do I just LOATH BF2 anymore so lets just leave it at that, the game SUCKS now compared to when it first came out. 

Why does BF2 suck? Well just read that and oh so much more such as people who live their lives only for BF2 so they can learn the flaws in programming... A guy BRAGGED about it before I got banned for pointing out they need a life when they bragged about how they had memorized the game and learned ALL the game flaws on EVERY map with EVERY gun... At least when BF2 first came out you could see people working together unlike now. The game is nothing but BULL now. 

Lets see what else about other games... OH! Having anti-tank weapons that cant destroy a TRUCK when it is meant to take down a TANK for whatever reason. 

Anti-air defences that are nothing more than a pea shooter at aircraft. 

Tank fire than can destroy a plane with one hit if lucky... But again anti-AIRCRAFT MISSILES cant do it within 5 shots. You are better off using a tank against aircraft.

Sniper rifles with no zoom ability. 

Sniper rifles with zoom ability but cant be fired unless you use the scope thus SOL when close to someone. 

Oh my all time hated thing in games: BUNNY HOPPERS. Bunny hoppers who never miss while hopping around either. Thus I quit playing TRIBES VENGEANCE. 

Oh a classic from GTA 1: Having to escape police who are waiting on you after picking up drugs and then thinking you can swim around them... Wrong. 

Games where you empty 30 round clip into a guys face at 10 feet who never dies but instead you die. 

Oh here is something from EQ2 that happened recently: Idiots who get items worth 50 gold or 2 platinum who sell it for 1 silver on the market when it is worth 25 gold or 80 gold to an NPC... Thus they undercut everyone and then other idiots follow suit and undercut the market till items which are HARD to get are basically... Toilet paper. 
Example of that was something me and others were selling for 5 plat at real value and people undercut till it was worth more at an NPC. 

People who think "teamwork" is suicide rushing in the OPPOSITE direction of the actual team.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh god I hated those.
> 
> The little biplane had miserable handling, was very fragile (and the couriers could indeed shoot back, I found, if you gave them the opportunity) and ate up fuel pretty quickly, it seemed.  Not to mention that the INSTANT you fire a SINGLE BULLET the couriers go apeshit and take off and become nigh-uncatchable, as firing while on the move was almost pointless with the stupid little plane.  Yeah, the plane isn't that fast, either.
> 
> ...



Oh and this too:
I remember in GTA1 you had to ram a vehicle off the road and instead I just jumped out at a close range and used an M16 which at that time would blow up a vehicle easily...


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 9, 2009)

Another thing: "fying below radar" in games and for some reason you are ALWAYS seen and shot down IMMEDIATELY by anti-aircraft missiles or gunfire... That was an apache game (not AH-64 though) I played about a year ago... The enemy ALWAYS saw you no matter how low you flew... You could bounce around on the ground and they would still see you somehow on the other side of a mountain.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2009)

Online games: *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *kills one guy* Ok I'm tired of pressing the fire button. HAI BEHIND YOU. *random guy kills you in one shot*


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 9, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Online games: *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *Shoot* *kills one guy* Ok I'm tired of pressing the fire button. HAI BEHIND YOU. *random guy kills you in one shot*



True, games where your only mission is to just keep pulling the trigger till your target or you drops over dead whichever first... So that you or the target can spawn back in, in about 10 seconds and do it all over again. Hurrah.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

The government is evil and full of corrupt people!
okay, it's fully believable. There are a lot of people like that, and it's rather easy to portray a character who realistically would be corrupted with power when they're given it. I don't actually want this to be stopped entirely, just...cut back on it a little bit, will you? I don't want corrupted governments to become the next "Evil Emperor". (See below)


Zombies
I never really liked zombies or zombie storylines. To me they always just followed the same thing unless they were more or less a minor thing or a subplot.
AAAAH ZOMBIES!
AAAAH I GOT BITTEN!
BRAAAAAAAINS!
AAAAAAH now SHE is a zombie
AAAAH HELL HOUND ZOMBIES!!!
AAAAAH IT'S A VIRUS!!!

Just please cut back on this...I think it's gonna get a little out of hand. o.o 


Evil empires.
Now THIS I would REALLY like to stop.
The peaceful kingdom of ____ was nice...until all of a sudden THE EVIL EMPIRE ATTACKED!!! OH NOES!!! Quick we have to escape! They want our power for some reason!
OH wait! I got a rebellion going on. Rebellions are good. Especially since they just took over everything!
Hello there, I am the evil general. You can tell I'm the REALLY Evil general because I LOOK evil! Oh hi there Riev and Callech! Say hi to Kefka, Bael, and Kahyet for me!
Hi, I am the general who isn't really evil but because I'm so loyal to the empire you have to fight and kill me anyways. OOPS! I R DEAD! Well I have no regrets. GENERAL LEO AND SELINA I'M COMING!!!
Hi, I'm the general who actually knows that something is wrong with the emperor or empress. Maybe it's that new guy who came in or maybe that vizier or prince. I SHOULD JOIN YOU ALL!!!! OH hi Deussel, General Morgahn, and Celes. Unlike Tatjana our personalities will always change.
And hi, I'm the emperor. I R EVIL! Oops I'm only a later boss or I just get killed. Damn, I was being manipulated all along...well too late now, KEfka just thew me off the cliff, or Darth Vader just threw me down a shaft. WAIT THE EMPEROR IS A ZOMBIE!!!!
And hi, I am the new general/prince/Vizier and I am the REAL evil! I'm going to summon a demon or a divine entity of some sort and was just USING it all for my own advantage! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I AM THE PENULTIMATE BOSS!!

just...please stop this. ._. I ain't gonna deny Sacred STones doing it....


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The government is evil and full of corrupt people!
> okay, it's fully believable. There are a lot of people like that, and it's rather easy to portray a character who realistically would be corrupted with power when they're given it. I don't actually want this to be stopped entirely, just...cut back on it a little bit, will you? I don't want corrupted governments to become the next "Evil Emperor". (See below)
> 
> 
> Evil empires.



Yet people keep rushing off to buy the next cheesy "good vs. evil empire" games at every turn. I can not think of the name but there was a REALLY cheesy one about 5 years ago FPS game of good vs. evil empire. No brains, just run around kill evil enemy soldiers... Save the ladies... Get called a hero kind of crap at the end. Oh and "liberate" the local POST OFFICE from the "EVIL EVIL EMPIRE" which had taken it over... As if that is going to change the outcome of a war raging across CONTINENTS...


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

Ridiculously hard games

Don't get me wrong, kitty loves a good challenge, but sometimes...oh boy...my main example? Ninja Gaiden: Black. Master Ninja mode. I've had this game for 2 years now and still haven't defeated the last boss. If you think COD 4 veteran is hard, go play this game. Normal is tough as it is if you're not fast with your paws, master ninja should be a legal form of torture

For example, some of the harder enemies that you encounter much later in the game, are in the first level when all you have is a shitty sword and no weapons other than that and a shuirken


Ugh..


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 10, 2009)

Things that annoy me? Hmm... Not sure if those have been mentioned yet, but:
1. Passwords in a game on a system with the possibility of save files (I've even played Windows games with passwords instead of a save game feature; there's just no excuse for that.)
2. Worse yet, no passwords *and* no save files. Plok! on the SNES comes to mind, where there was no saving option, no passwords, and the only way to "warp" was to find hidden bonus games and beat them, which was near impossible due to their difficulty.
3. Underwater areas in Sonic games :<


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 12, 2009)

Games where you are unable to climb a 2 degree incline which is simply a rock in the middle of an open field. 
Games where you slide off a hill which has a grade less than 30 degrees and DIE from it.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 14, 2009)

Basicly the oposite of http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheDevTeamThinksOfEverything ... which sadly happens often enough

for example in an adventure you had to reach a key that was hidden on top of a door frame, you had to get a long object to get it down... not keeping in mind that in the room you where in where several chairs you could easily stand on and you could have reached on top of the door frame wasnt that high to beginn with, just reaching up would have done the trick

They could have at least lampshaded that by the chairs beeing bolted down or to fragile to stand on and the door actually beeing to high to reach up there

As the trope itself says they cant think of ALL possible combinations but at least try to think of SOME or give a reason why it doesnt work (the "lighter" example from the trope, the character might simply say "no, dont want to get trouble for arson" or "setting tuff on fire here could make the alarm go off")


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2009)

TDTToE 

<3 NetHack


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2009)

One thing that pisses me off is certain camera angles, Super Mario Galaxy is a perfect example. The camera likes to screw with you and frankly it just pisses me off.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> One thing that pisses me off is certain camera angles, Super Mario Galaxy is a perfect example. The camera likes to screw with you and frankly it just pisses me off.



That, period... ANY game where jumps are important and the camera is screwy... i just say "tomb raider underworld"... in some games "bad" camera angles are excuseable like the silent hill series where they're used stylish (even though they can get annoying too) but ANY game that demans you to jump into a direction YOU CANT EVEN LOOK AT should be kicked in the balls (just one reason why i demand FP mode in more games)

In that matter i still wodner why "legacy of kain: defiance" only had fixed cameras instead of dynamic when the whole game was actually FULLY MODDELD (which became obvious when using the "look around" camera)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2009)

Betty Boob characters who wear skin tight skimpy outfits no woman would be caught dead in and never complain about how cold it is.


----------



## ADF (Feb 14, 2009)

Not so much in video games as when talking about them.

Trying to discuss graphics without frequent game play responses. :roll:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2009)

^

And trying to discuss gameplay options when everyone's a bunch of graphics whores who only care about beautiful looking games.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2009)

ADF said:


> Not so much in video games as when talking about them.
> 
> Trying to discuss graphics without frequent game play responses. :roll:



GAMEPLAY TRUMPS GRAPHICS

THAT IS ALL

GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 15, 2009)

graphics not living up to the hype.  I hate buying a game only to have the graphic look like a 4 year old made them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 15, 2009)

Especially since said hype is almost always pre-rendered graphics that you're only likely to experience during a full-motion video. It's like those Subway commercials advertising the Black Forest Ham. The only way to actually GET a black forest ham sub to even HAVE that much meat on it is to stack it with Double Meat. But then it wouldn't be a $5 footlong, since you have to pay Double Meat.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 15, 2009)

About videos i noticed a odd trend... earlier when in game graphics wheren't good enough to be representitive they often showe pre rendederd sequences which gave you NO idea about the game itself... now they often have sequences that ARE rendered with ingame graphics BUT they are often from sequences they made just for showing off AND ARE NOT EVEN IN THE GAME AT ALL

So we made the switch from non saying in game render sequence to non saying not-even-in-the-game real time sequence

You know how they should make promo videos... like this guy here does them
http://www.youtube.com/user/BenBuja
a single machinima video he does says more than 5 OFFICIAL trailers


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bomb that spawn in front of you in brawl, saving team mates on Star Fox, your people dying on fire emblem and Final Fantasy Tactics, and party members dying from PK Flash in Mother 3.


----------



## ADF (Feb 16, 2009)

720p games with 1080p trailers, I mean honestly...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Or the other way around, that too.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Betty Boob characters who wear skin tight skimpy outfits no woman would be caught dead in and never complain about how cold it is.



I almost never can play as a female character for this reason. Its fucking condescending, maaaaan.

I doubt if you were running around the Fallout wasteland your best answer for armor would be putting strainers over your tits.
I'm pretty sure you'd be worried about getting shot in the fucking stomach.

All of the unrealistic (gorilla tits) female characters in games is pretty shitty, and it always leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## trez407 (Mar 28, 2009)

1 thing that really pissed me off back wen i played diablo 2 was wen u kick a barrel full of gun powder and it explodes without warning

last time i checked u cant blow up gunpowder by just kicking it


----------



## Isredel (Mar 28, 2009)

Invisible walls.

Nuff' said.


----------



## trez407 (Mar 30, 2009)

i also hate the 3d because u hav 2 look around 2 see if anythings attacking u 2d u could see everyhting becaus youre in the center


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2009)

Necro'd.  Ugh...

Anyways, TPAM reminds me of something I hate in video games - poor spelling and grammar.  This was present in Fallout 3, which irked me.  Bad spelling and grammar are things I can tolerate and even expect in more obscure titles or titles from overseas.  But Fallout 3 was a sequel to a well-known series, made by a well-known company, and released with much fanfare and received plenty of gaming-media attention.  You think they could have afforded a spellcheck or a proofreader.


----------



## Darlem (Mar 30, 2009)

"n00b! n00b! i pwnd yer a$$" corpse hump x3 "n00b"



Thats what I hate the most.


----------



## Marticus (Mar 30, 2009)

People stealing the best vehicles, and spawning in the middle of the other team.
and...
SPYCHECKK!!!1111LOLOL *flame flame flame


----------



## Ruas (Mar 30, 2009)

Mp 40....if you know what i'm talking about your bound to agree.
O and when a character says the exact same thing....over....and over....again.
hot stuff coming your way
hot stuff coming your way
hot stuff coming your way
hot stuff coming....SHUT THE HELL UP ALREADY!


----------



## Yula-XII (Mar 30, 2009)

The phrase "GG" becuase it hasn't meant good game for a long long time, it means. Leave I've won.


----------



## ADF (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been playing Evil Genius lately, although I enjoy the game for its theme the game is loaded with flaws.

None combat minions seems to have no issue running right into enemy fire while the base is set to red alert, combat minions also seem to have no issue doing none combat minion jobs during a attack. One weak enemy agent detected on security grid? Send the entire military force after them! Moved a little bit from detection area but still clearly in view of minions? They cannot find them...

I'm moving a object, why can't I just move it over one square like I need to? Why do I have to find a space in the room where I can move it outside of its original spot and where I want to place it? I see no freaking reason why a object should have movement issues 'with itself' being in the way when I'm trying to move it!

Science minions that abandon samples in rooms I wish to destroy suck.

When on the world domination map you have to set your minions to hide when agents appear; otherwise they get killed.  It actually seems to be set on a timer lower than the duration of the agent being on screen, because even when I set them to hide they pop back out 'while' the enemy agent is still on the map. I keep having to check the map to make sure they hide for the full duration of the agent being on screen, why couldn't they have just set the hide duration to until the enemy agent is gone?

I can delete an entire room to turn it back into usable space, I can create a identical room type next to it to extend it, but I cannot resize it? If I can delete it into filled mountain space I should be able to resize it the same way. Because a lot of future objects do the same thing for less space many of the rooms don't have to be as big as earlier on in the game, the power and locker room for instance shrinks significantly later; while others such as the training room grows. I cannot delete the power room without shutting down the base, I cannot delete the locker room without losing my minion capacity, I should be able to resize those rooms so the training room has more space to grow dammit!


----------



## Daniel Kay (Mar 30, 2009)

Whoo it came back ^..^

Well basicly if there's a GOOD idea and game developers simply ignore or drop them... one example, climbing... i cant accent that enough, just look at how much better GTA got after you could grab on ledges and climb up them, made the missions and areas a lot more flexible... and yea this doesnt have to be in all games but many action based games would profit from it... oh but then those waist high fences wouldnt hinder you from snooping outside the map huh >..>

And unmapable controls... even more if the PREVIOUS game in a series had freely mapable controls but then suddenly NOT, i'm looking at you Tomb Raider... i mean what the hell, TR:Legend and TR:Anniversary had it and Underworld suddenly NOT O..o W...T...F...


----------



## ADF (Mar 30, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> And unmapable controls... even more if the PREVIOUS game in a series had freely mapable controls but then suddenly NOT, i'm looking at you Tomb Raider... i mean what the hell, TR:Legend and TR:Anniversary had it and Underworld suddenly NOT O..o W...T...F...



FEAR 2 being another one, the first game let me map grenades and med kits to my mouses side buttons; were as FEAR 2 won't recognise them.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 30, 2009)

Overly complex controls, play any Wing Commander game on PSX and you'll know...


----------



## crazydog (Mar 30, 2009)

fall out 3 is fricking anoying cause you have to eat and sleep just like a real person and i cant get passed this one point and it was driving me crazy so i just sold it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 31, 2009)

Pyros and demomen.

Fuck them.  All they do is spray blindly at everyone they fucking see and throw stickybombs (If someone says winbombs I swear to god...) like they're children at cliffsides.  Play a class that takes skill, like scout or spy.  And I mean pre-unlock scout.  Fuck the Sandman.


----------



## X (Mar 31, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Pyros and demomen.
> 
> Fuck them.  All they do is spray blindly at everyone they fucking see and throw stickybombs (If someone says winbombs I swear to god...) like they're children at cliffsides.  Play a class that takes skill, like scout or spy.  And I mean pre-unlock scout.  Fuck the Sandman.



isnt the pyro supposed to be a terror weapon? its whole purpose is to run up and spray groups with fire.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 31, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Pyros and demomen.
> 
> Fuck them.  All they do is spray blindly at everyone they fucking see and throw stickybombs (If someone says winbombs I swear to god...) like they're children at cliffsides.  Play a class that takes skill, like scout or spy.  And I mean pre-unlock scout.  Fuck the Sandman.



Someone doesn't understand either class. 



half-witted fur said:


> isnt the pyro supposed to be a terror weapon? its whole purpose is to run up and spray groups with fire.



His purpose is ambush, not running headlong into groups of people, though that can be effective if done at the right moment...


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't like how short games have become (overall). Paying $50-60 for a new game only to beat it in 8 hours (sometimes less) really sucks.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> I don't like how short games have become (overall). Paying $50-60 for a new game only to beat it in 8 hours (sometimes less) really sucks.



Uh, hate to break it to you, but that's how games have always been. NES, SNES, Genesis, PS1, etc, the games you could beat in under 3 hours, let alone 8.


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Uh, hate to break it to you, but that's how games have always been. NES, SNES, Genesis, PS1, etc, the games you could beat in under 3 hours, let alone 8.



I guess I've been spoiled by RPGs, and games that have _some_ replay value. =/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> I guess I've been spoiled by RPGs, and games that have _some_ replay value. =/



Have you played games like Super Mario Brothers, Star Fox 64, Shining Force II, Twisted Metal 2, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Legend of Zelda, etc? All those have REPLAY VALUE and can be finished in under 10 hours. Just because they're "short" by today's standards doesn't mean they're not good or don't have replay value.


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> ... REPLAY VALUE ...



Reread: I guess I've been spoiled by RPGs, *and* _games that have some replay value._ =/

All the games you listed have (at least) 'some replay value'. It just seems like many games today are not only short but lack replayability. One time through is all you'd ever want to do.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> Reread: I guess I've been spoiled by RPGs, *and* _games that have some replay value._ =/
> 
> All the games you listed have (at least) 'some replay value'. It just seems like many games today are not only short but lack replayability. One time through is all you'd ever want to do.



Resident Evil 5, Grand Theft Auto, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Disgaea, Godfather, etc etc etc, there ARE long games out there, if you'd just open your eyes and LOOK rather make assumptions about it.


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Resident Evil 5, Grand Theft Auto, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Disgaea, Godfather, etc etc etc, there ARE long games out there, if you'd just open your eyes and LOOK rather make assumptions about it.



Indeed, assumptions, like the assumptions you're making about what games I've played or what games I could be referring to.

It was a general annoyance because everyone has played _'that'_ game that was short and not very replayable.

Go wig out on someone else.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> Indeed, assumptions, like the assumptions you're making about what games I've played or what games I could be referring to.
> 
> It was a general annoyance because everyone has played _'that'_ game that was short and not very replayable.
> 
> Go wig out on someone else.



Here's a better idea, go to the store and look at the display. You'll be surprised just how many "long" games there actually is.


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Here's a better idea, go to the store and look at the display. You'll be surprised just how many "long" games there actually is.


You're still talking to me? You must have something to prove. Do you always go out of your way to bully posters on this forum? (those are rhetorical questions by the way, you _don't_ have to answer them)

Anyways, I work at a game store and not only see displays but hear what customers tell me about various games, and I can check out any game I'd like for product knowledge. In other words; I've played a game or two and have heard of and played a few that _are_ short and that _don't_ have much replay value.

I'm just surprised you managed to keep going after I explained it was a general statement. That's dedication.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> You're still talking to me? You must have something to prove. Do you always go out of your way to bully posters on this forum? (those are rhetorical questions by the way, you _don't_ have to answer them)
> 
> Anyways, I work at a game store and not only see displays but hear what customers tell me about various games, and I can check out any game I'd like for product knowledge. In other words; I've played a game or two and have heard of and played a few that _are_ short and that _don't_ have much replay value.
> 
> I'm just surprised you managed to keep going after I explained it was a general statement. That's dedication.



Played a FEW? So you mean you judge MOST of the games nowadays based on the results of a FEW? *headdesks* I'm not going to try to understand this anymore. I'm getting too much of a headache.


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Played a FEW? So you mean you judge MOST of the games nowadays based on the results of a FEW? *headdesks* I'm not going to try to understand this anymore. I'm getting too much of a headache.



And all I can do is laugh.  Don't hurt yourself kiddo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> And all I can do is laugh.  Don't hurt yourself kiddo.



FYI, I'm 4 years older than you. Don't call me "kiddo". I was playing video games when you sucking bottles. I was wiping the floor with Ganon's butt before you could read.


----------



## Shokuji (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> FYI, I'm 4 years older than you. Don't call me "kiddo". I was playing video games when you sucking bottles. I was wiping the floor with Ganon's butt before you could read.



You certainly don't act 4 years older than me.

Really, it's been fun, but I'm pretty much done with this. Go ahead and get your last word in and get on with your life.

Good day, sir.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2009)

*sigh*

Back on topic:

Games that make too many pop-culture references irk me.  It just gets tacky after a certain point.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 1, 2009)

Rayne said:


> Someone doesn't understand either class.



Okay, here's a rundown of the two classes

Pyro:  SPY CHECK SPY CHECK SPY CHECK SPY CHECK SPY CHECK SPY CHECK SPY CHECK SPY CHECK _ad infinitum

_Demoman:  Okay, I'll just lob a few of these here and hope I hit something.

Also,


Ty Vulpine said:


> FYI, I'm 4 years older than you. Don't call me "kiddo". I was playing video games when you sucking bottles. I was wiping the floor with Ganon's butt before you could read.


Wow, a whole four years?  That sure is a difference.  You're like, ancient compared to the other guy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 1, 2009)

Glitching in CoD: World at War.  >_<


----------



## Carenath (Apr 1, 2009)

Things in video games that annoy me... depends on the game:
For single-player games, its usually when I hit a part that I just cannot get around, drives me up the wall for a bit until I give up and sleep on it.. I usually beat it the next day.

For MMO's its the incredibly selfish nature of the other players.. you look for help with something and they fob you off with some cryptic instructions or tell you "go figure it out on your own". If I could have figured it out on my own I wouldnt be asking for your fucking help... and this is second only to the selfish nature of your so-called friends, you ask them to hunt with you or quest with you or w/e and they suddenly have an excuse not to, and you later find out they are doing just what you asked them to do, but with someone else.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Apr 1, 2009)

Level-grinding causing the game's main storyline content to become trivial, and unchallenging.

Sequels that introduces a completely new battle system (Final Fantasy X to X-2, anyone?  Turn-based strategy to on-your-toes quick thinking while also considering over a dozen roles the same three characters can take?  And leveling each character, and every role individually...?)

Too many 'emo' characters in a game.  This should be reserved to... maybe two is a good limit.

Spending tons of time during a single encounter, and winding up flubbing it at the last moment due to a mis-button, or you shifted in your seat, or something to that effect.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 1, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Wow, a whole four years?  That sure is a difference.  You're like, ancient compared to the other guy.



No, but rather rude for someone younger than you calling you "kiddo", don't you agree?


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2009)

Unmappable controls annoy the shit out of me. Fair enough for console games, they only have so many buttons you can change before the whole thing FUBARs but PC games are no excuse *>:[*



Ty Vulpine said:


> No, but rather rude for someone younger than you calling you "kiddo", don't you agree?


Take it to LJ kiddos.


----------



## Slade (Apr 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Escort missions. Keeping some stupid, suicidal weakling safe from a huge gang of Uzi-wielding gangbangers = FAIL.


Truth.

Also, losing because of lag. LaaaAAaAAAggg.
Honestly, I hate lag. I usually only play competitive games on LAN.

Also, having idiots for teammates.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 1, 2009)

FoxyMcCloud said:


> Level-grinding causing the game's main storyline content to become trivial, and unchallenging.



God yes grinding sucks ass, it drives me away from like every RPG in existance


----------



## KillerFreya (Apr 2, 2009)

I hate not being able to finish a game because you run out of health/bullets. Or if you're REALLY lucky, both!


I'm looking at you, Silent Hill 3.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 2, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> I hate not being able to finish a game because you run out of health/bullets. Or if you're REALLY lucky, both!
> 
> 
> I'm looking at you, Silent Hill 3.



First time I played through RE2, I got to the final boss before the train and had no bullets left...


----------



## Marticus (Apr 2, 2009)

RAGEQUITTERS

I know im awesome, but dont be a pussy.


----------



## Shokuji (Apr 2, 2009)

Marticus said:


> RAGEQUITTERS
> 
> I know im awesome, but dont be a pussy.



If the game is unbalanced or the scoring system seems broke, who'd wanna stick around for that? I doubt you'd say "Oh, I'm going to get creamed. Can't wait to sit through the next 30 minutes of me getting pummeled over and over again."

Learn2play and all that, yeah yeah.


----------



## Kitsunefan (May 5, 2009)

Dumb AIs, like in vegas 2 , send teammates to clear a room, they said  it was good, then i get shottgunned when i walk in, and the enemys constantly repeat " I HEARD SOMETHING!" like 20 times, gets on your nerves

I hate escort missions, i remember one from Jak 2 where you ha to escort young jak, and he never stopped, god wish i could smack him


----------



## Lowblock (May 5, 2009)

your mom

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazoa (May 5, 2009)

I hate it when they make a level which is vertically impossible to do or work out

Turok Evolution - in the final battle you would have thought to shoot down the dino or the person sat on it was the best way but oh no, instead you shoot the trees down Â¬Â¬

StarFox Adventures - I love this game but i hate the Test of Fear, it takes ages to get past which i find stressfull. I also hate flying the CloudRunner on Dragon Rock before you get to the boss. If it wasnt for my dodgey GameCube Pad then i would not be able to get passed it. 

Online players which cheat Â¬Â¬ that really annoys me


----------



## Bambi (May 5, 2009)

Shokuji said:


> If the game is unbalanced or the scoring system seems broke, who'd wanna stick around for that? I doubt you'd say "Oh, I'm going to get creamed. Can't wait to sit through the next 30 minutes of me getting pummeled over and over again."
> 
> Learn2play and all that, yeah yeah.


Yep, learn2play, and all that jazz.

I'am of the opinion that you either stick it out (give 'em hell), dish it out (start beating your opponents), or throw it out (return the game.)

/RAGEQUIT? Yeah. It's not one of those options I like, but I don't necessarly blame people if they quit because they don't like something.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 5, 2009)

underwater controls in DK64


----------



## AsherCat (May 5, 2009)

What really gets me in a game is when your about to kill someone and right when you pull the trigger, bam! hit from behind by a guy you didn't see etc. Pisses me off every time.


----------



## Mezzo (May 5, 2009)

Grinding grinding grinding. The only exception to this is Mother 3 because at least the rhythm combat makes it much more bearable.

Anything involving children or toys. I've always seen that as one of video game history's "FUCK YOU" moments.


----------



## Kaizou (May 5, 2009)

BAD CAMERA. I don't play a game with a sucky camera that makes me struggle to hit a fucking monster with a pole.

ESCORT MISSIONS? I thought I was the only one that despised them D: thery are annoying and frustrating ack

TIMED THINGS. It stresses me out D: I hate hate hate timed things. LET ME TAKE MY TIME ARGHHH.

Grinding is annoying. //death stares pokemon

Also, I hate movement glitches. I dont like being stuck for no reason D:


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 5, 2009)

Something that annoys me, not about games themselfs but about some communities, ESPECIALLY on RPGs... people who keep saying "THIS IS AN RPG NOT A *insert genre*"... it was like that when years ago people suggested locational damage for Oblivion, they got shot down and now we're stuck with being able to hit a cougart in the head with 50 arrows and it barely flinches
But they react like that to EVERYTHING that could make a RPG feel less stiff and less based on number crunching, what most of them want is a simulator, not a game... would be best if they just hit start, leaned back and watch everything happen


----------



## Ruko (May 5, 2009)

RPG's that require Level Grinding
Games with pointless backtacking, just to stretch out the gameplay
Needless collectibles.
Slow swimming
Camera that gets stuck behind something
Password systems that are entirely too long. If I need to go find pen and paper, then its too long.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (May 6, 2009)

Checkpoints, while bullets fly towards ones brains ^^
Other things are achievements, that you are unable to unlock like "win against the game creator" o.Ã´


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

I personally hate going into the wrong side of a Warthog Vehicle (Halo) when fleeing a Ghost.  

"im okay, im okay, im okay" BOOM!  And then Im dead.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

Colour aversion. YOU CAN'T WEAR BLUE!!! BLUE IS GAY!!!


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 9, 2009)

Grinding quests 
sex based classes (only female/male for a certain class)
Crappy voice acting 
Quick time events 
When people take the game Way to seriously in MMO (takes the fun out of it)
When characters are so stupid you can't help but hate them
Escorts 
Stereotypical characters  
invincible mobs that chase you till you find a way to trap/kill it
Save points rather then being able to save wherever I want


----------



## ThunderThylacine (May 9, 2009)

Busting your ass to get 100% score and not getting a reward for it, or just getting some stupid cutscene that makes you gape in disgust at the tv and mouth "what the f**k was all that for??" ie; Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 9, 2009)

Sega.  They turned Sonic in a horribly wrong direction.


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Sega.  They turned Sonic in a horribly wrong direction.



You've gotta blame Sonic Team, also. I'd say that even Dimps cares more about the 'hog than ST.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> You've gotta blame Sonic Team, also. I'd say that even Dimps cares more about the 'hog than ST.




Yeah true...wasn't it something about new management or something...?  Oh well, I prefer the Phantasy Star series anywho.  >:C


----------



## foxmusk (May 10, 2009)

"WHADDYA BUYIN'!?"

GODDAMMIT YOU ASKED ME THAT ALREADY MERCHANT MAN.


----------



## slydude851 (May 10, 2009)

Spawning somewhere then get hit by a stun grenade and then get killed before getting a chance to walk out of the spawnroom.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

Tournyfags


----------



## scythemouse (May 10, 2009)

Multiplayer levels that only have ONE of a super-powerful one-shot weapon. I blame you, designer of "High Ground"


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

I remember getting Mobbed at RUnescape once.  In Stealing Creation, jerks with Level 5 Mage clothing suddenly bombarded us with spells and boxed us in the spawnroom.  We couldnt get out without being completely overwhelmed

I also hate being pickpocketed for clay >.< I worked hard to get that stuff and hes just stealing it off of me!


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 10, 2009)

Concentration camp servers.
Having to mute half the server regulars because they are croyts and Chocolate Milk Kids


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 10, 2009)

People that compare any first-person shooter to Halo 1-3.  Shut up.  They weren't that good.


----------



## AlexX (May 11, 2009)

People who won't stop quoting Portal.

It was funny (to most people, at least) for a while, but it's gotten tiresome by now.


----------



## Kajet (May 11, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> People that compare any first-person shooter to Halo 1-3.  Shut up.  They weren't that good.



This, this, aaaand this.

Storylines in my FPS's that suck so much time up that could be better used by shooting people in the dick.

Honestly, whatever happened to old school gameplay where the only real objectives are:
A: Go from point A to point B and not die.
B: KILL EVERYTHING
C (optional): Look around for new guns/ammo/easter eggs

Yes it was simplistic and at times mind numbing but it was *FUN* you know the reason people play games? Besides some days after work all you want to do is disembowel someone in such a way that even the writers of hostel and saw would shit themselves in sheer unrelenting disgust and it's kind of hard to do that when you've got to fuck around driving in mostly empty maps shuttling around assumed  marines who are as incompetent at killing anything as an buddhist emo with severe hemophobia.


----------



## MattyK (May 11, 2009)

*GRIIIINDING! RAAAAAAAGH!* *Hits table HARD.*
I should know, I've only been playing WoW for the last _five_ years of my fucking life. And still... People relent. _WHAT'S THE POINT OF THE ENDGAME IN WORLD OF FUCKING WARCRAFT? I SPEND TEN MONTHS GRINDING UP A FRIKKEN CHARACTER, AND WHAT DO I DO WHEN I HIT LVEL80? GRINDFESTING FOR GEAR._
Honestly, it's more like _World of Grindcraft_.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 11, 2009)

What annoys the crud out of me is when I have to protect sutff in games.  Im frickin licensed enough in Death and Destruction to level a kingdom and yet some fool wants me to keephim from getting his ass wiped on the field?  I dont think so.  That and noobs that ask for money.  Noobs that ask for money get the bird flipped at them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 11, 2009)

Stories in FPSes.

...oh wait. _WHAT_ story?


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 11, 2009)

I hate how horror games have ran out of ideas.
Online FPS hackers. grah! hate!
Too frequent of random battle sequences (i.e. Final Fantasy II)
Games that have glitches that prevent you from completing quests (damn you Bethesda!)
Bad stealth systems. (I liked MGS 4 as a whole, but it aggravated me. I was stumped how that asshole PMC soldier could see me when I couldn't see him!)

and my most hated...
the Halo series


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 11, 2009)

Hackers and exploiters in ANY Multiplayer game. MMOG or no.

And how they never get castigated or banned for it. -_- I swear some of those asswipes who dominated Warsuck Gulch were GMs.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 11, 2009)

People in TF2 who turn the scoreboard into a dick measuring contest.  I don't care that you got 50 points.  It's not hard when you snipe the entire round.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 12, 2009)

Melee attacks doing more damage than bullets, spinning and jumping attacks, Ridley being practically immortal (you supposedly kill the bastard FIVE TIMES by the end of Prime 3), blowing the SHIT out of Zebes in Metroid, but having to do it all over again in Super Metroid, and CHAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluewulf1 (May 12, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> OMG! Me too! The thing in video games that annoy me are unresolved endings. What now? I have to waist more money on the next game because you just hyped me up with anticipation. Now I am a fan. Which now I spend every min. online digging for news on your next game and I can't just leave!


 
Mark ecko's getting up:contents under pressure
the best game no one heard of


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 12, 2009)

I don't play any online games, but I can tell you what burns me up in regular games. Badly designed levels, you know the ones that take dozens of men to complete just one level


----------

